# Fenix TK-70



## Norman

Fenix Outfitters is now taking pre-orders for the TK-70.
http://www.fenixoutfitters.com/fenix-tk70-shipping-mid-july-357
This begs the question: What does one do with a 4-D, 3-XM-L, 2200 lumen light with 7-day runtime, that costs $232?

Besides pretending to be a lighthouse or an anti-aircraft spotlight, that is.


----------



## romteb




----------



## justanotherguy

SO, does the price surprise anyone?
I thought people were pegging it to sub $200....


----------



## turboBB

@romteb & Shikar, LOL, thanks guys, I needed that laugh! 

Looks aside, I wonder how this stacks up against the Olight SR90 performance-wise. For anyone that has both, would love to hear your thoughts.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Norman

OK. So at what point do you have enough lumens and too-short a runtime?

My current light is a little over 100 lumens and runs for 6 hours on an 18650. A little more light would be nice, but not if 4-D cells only power it for 2 hours. The extended low would be nice though.


----------



## Rexlion

Romteb, does this mean you're going to 'take the plunge' and order one? :devil:


----------



## romteb

hmmm...not sure, that would be 232.95$ down the drain...


----------



## BryDaddy

i fully intend on getting one...i was gonna get the SR90, to compliment my SR91......but the price of the tk70 is my deciding factor to go with the tk70!!!!

hopefully it wont come out with a green tint like the p.o.s tk41 i ordered and sent back!!!!


----------



## bighest

Any one know the spec(lumens) and run time on the other modes?


----------



## Ozgeardo

Did I not start a thread not too long ago that indicated as soon as I purchased a SR90 someone would develop a smaller brighter and cheaper light  .
OK so the TK-70 per the available specs appears to be similar output I figure the cheaper cost is mainly due to batts not being included.
Now I am only trying to defend my purchase of the SR90 but to purchase required quantity and quality NiMh 10000 mAh batts would set me back about $100+ in my neck of the woods (plus cost of charger etc). The SR90 appears to be much more compact and the throw appears to be better.
I will be interested to see how they compare with each other in a heads up challenge (as no doubt they will be).
My SR90 has been getting a real thrashing lately and is surviving well (only broken one of the snap clips on the shoulder strap).
No doubt if I pull the pin on a TK70 someone else will develop something even brighter - cheaper - smaller


----------



## kj2

bighest said:


> Any one know the spec(lumens) and run time on the other modes?


 see this topic; http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ix-XM-L-flashlights-TK21-TK41-and-TK70/page31


----------



## 2100

Ozgeardo said:


> No doubt if I pull the pin on a TK70 someone else will develop something even brighter - cheaper - smaller


 
They actually already have. Its the Sky Ray 3 x T6. 3pcs of approx P60 lights shoehorned together on a nearly 60mm dia head, and if you take out the extension and run 2 x 18500 IMR or AW Protected, its only 180mm long. You can fit it into your big jeans if you are a big guy.
Best part is that its only 52 bucks shipped. Its also quite nicely regulated, on high mode with good batteries (eg my Panasonic 2900), it will just ramp up the current accordingly and maintain the output.... Its not a big light, so seriously even if you run really high capacity batteries, there is no way to gun it on HIGH for say 30 minutes straight. We approximate it to be around conservatively 1600-1700 initial emitter lumens, from the tailcap current readings.


----------



## utlgoa

romteb said:


>




blasphemy!


----------



## utlgoa

romteb said:


>



Double blasphemy!


----------



## Swedpat

utlgoa said:


> blasphemy!


 
Actually thought the same!


----------



## MichaelW

Laser plunger!


----------



## CyberCT

Ozgeardo said:


> Did I not start a thread not too long ago that indicated as soon as I purchased a SR90 someone would develop a smaller brighter and cheaper light  .
> OK so the TK-70 per the available specs appears to be similar output I figure the cheaper cost is mainly due to batts not being included.
> Now I am only trying to defend my purchase of the SR90 but to purchase required quantity and quality NiMh 10000 mAh batts would set me back about $100+ in my neck of the woods (plus cost of charger etc). The SR90 appears to be much more compact and the throw appears to be better.
> I will be interested to see how they compare with each other in a heads up challenge (as no doubt they will be).
> My SR90 has been getting a real thrashing lately and is surviving well (only broken one of the snap clips on the shoulder strap).
> No doubt if I pull the pin on a TK70 someone else will develop something even brighter - cheaper - smaller



I'm not sure where you're getting your prices from, but you can get four Powerexx Imedion LSD 9500 MAH D cells for about $60. Even $50 if you shop around a little. The charger will no doubt set you back but the batteries themselves aren't that bad.


----------



## Ozgeardo

CyberCT said:


> I'm not sure where you're getting your prices from, but you can get four Powerexx Imedion LSD 9500 MAH D cells for about $60. Even $50 if you shop around a little. The charger will no doubt set you back but the batteries themselves aren't that bad.


 
Not to sure why members do not post their location but I will take it you are aware I am talking about prices in Australia. Yes if I shop around or wish to deal with a "unknown" supplier I might get some better prices but dealing with any of the reputable suppliers in Australia I usually deal with the prices are generally $39.95 (Even on Ebay from Australian Suppliers) for 2 x Powerexx Imedion LSD 9500 MAH D there fore the best part of $80 without any postage etc so my $100 guesstimate is about on the mark. If I choose to purchase on line from USA etc I can buy 4 x high capacity D cells for $20 but then postage is the killer and still not much better off. Then with a decent charger and he presto you are approaching SR90 costs.

In either case the TK70 appears to be reasonable value for money, I just could not justify another purchase of a 2000+ lumen light (SWMBO is still beating me up over my SR90 purchase  )


----------



## Cataract

I'll be pretending I'm the 21st Century Fox searchlights, a UFO, a stadium lightpost and a Jedi with a really low self esteem.


----------



## firelord777

Just wondering, how many people here are actually planning to buy it?

I have a feeling that if it was powered by 18650, many more people would buy it?

If you're planning to buy, please post, like, "i will buy it" or something.


----------



## Shikar

I will buy it. It will make for a fun spotlight roaming the ranch!!

Regards.


----------



## liquidwater

im buying it. ^_^


----------



## samgab

I will buy it (after giving it some time for me to save some spare ca$h and for them to get through the early batches of greener tinted XM-L's and into the nicer tints)... I'm glad it runs on 4 x D NiMH cells like my old 4D LED Mag. I have a 2 x 18650 light in the form of the TK35, but I'm glad this one has 4 x D's. I think it gives a good heft to a light, and in an emergency they are in any service station or supermarket. Nice one Fenix.


----------



## liquidwater

batteryjunction.com has the tk70 for sale right now it appears.


----------



## Rod911

If I do get it, I would use one of those 2-AA to D-cell adaptors, with 4000mAh (assuming using eneloops) of power available compared to the 9500mAh in dedicated D sized nimh cells. I have plenty of AAs and adaptors, so I could have some spare cells readily available should I need them.

Note that I already power a Rayovac Sportsman Extreme lantern this way.


----------



## kj2

I want to buy it. But first I want to know, if that nasty greenish tint is gone.


----------



## Richub

My idea is: The XM-L emitters are not 'brand new' anymore, so the tint should be getting better and better now.

If Fenix uses the newest batches of XM-L emitters in their TK70 lights, the tint should therefor be better than the earlier batches of XM-Ls used in the first TK35s, TK21s and TK41s.


----------



## Erzengel

Ozgeardo said:


> Not to sure why members do not post their location but I will take it you are aware I am talking about prices in Australia. Yes if I shop around or wish to deal with a "unknown" supplier I might get some better prices but dealing with any of the reputable suppliers in Australia I usually deal with the prices are generally $39.95 (Even on Ebay from Australian Suppliers) for 2 x Powerexx Imedion LSD 9500 MAH D there fore the best part of $80 without any postage etc so my $100 guesstimate is about on the mark. If I choose to purchase on line from USA etc I can buy 4 x high capacity D cells for $20 but then postage is the killer and still not much better off. Then with a decent charger and he presto you are approaching SR90 costs.
> 
> In either case the TK70 appears to be reasonable value for money, I just could not justify another purchase of a 2000+ lumen light (SWMBO is still beating me up over my SR90 purchase  )


 
If You don't have the high quality rechargeables and charger, it will be far cheaper to buy D-Size batteries in bulk. In Germany, 4 good rechargeables and the charger will cost something around 65€ (90US$). At the same shop i can buy a pack of 100 Duracell for 90€.
The environment won't be happy, but we have good recycling of batteries if You bring them to any store which sells them (almost every supermarket).


----------



## samgab

liquidwater said:


> batteryjunction.com has the tk70 for sale right now it appears.


 I like the look of that combo with the Titanium smart charger and 4 x 10K D-cells... 


kj2 said:


> I want to buy it. But first I want to know, if that nasty greenish tint is gone.


 Ditto. But I think it's true the XM-L emitter is maturing in the market a little now, and some better tints are coming through. My TK35 certainly has no green tint to it.


----------



## blah9

I really want to buy the TK70, but I'm not sure I can justify the cost of the light, batteries, and new charger. It's an interesting idea to convert AA's to D cells, but I'm not sure I'd be happy with less capacity than real D cells.


----------



## mattheww50

blah9 said:


> I really want to buy the TK70, but I'm not sure I can justify the cost of the light, batteries, and new charger. It's an interesting idea to convert AA's to D cells, but I'm not sure I'd be happy with less capacity than real D cells.


A lot more effort has gone into AA cell design in the last decade than has gone into rechargeable D cell design (no doubt because the market is so much larger). the result is often 3 x AA cells have nearly the same Amp Hour Capacity as a single D cell, and often the 3 AA cells will cost considerable less than a similar quality D cell. Either way the internal resistance is likely to be very low, so either option should support the high current demand.


----------



## Erzengel

Two parallel Eneloops in a cheap Adapter from DX give You a little bit less than half the capacity of good D-Cell Rechargeables.


----------



## Cataract

I will *definitely* buy it, or I am not a flashaholic. I've been promising for over 6 months now that the next light I buy needs to be 1000 lumens and up (and I bought like 4 or 5 since). I wasn't expecting much more than 1000 lumens when I said that, so I have the moral obligation to buy it. Then I can go to the field close by and turn it into a stadium :devil:.


----------



## firelord777

I EDC my Fenix TK41 in my pocket, but judging from the size, maybe a size bigger short may fit it?


----------



## rlorion

Well, I pulled the trigger on the TK70....and the wife will pull the trigger when she finds out I bought another flashlight(especially over $200). I suppose I better hide my weapons...especially while I am sleeping. I can't wait to get this light and I hope I won't be let down with the claimed lumen output.


----------



## HKJ

rlorion said:


> It seems strange that only BatterJunction has the light for sale? I didn't see the TK70 listed on anyother website...is this too good to be true?


 
Probably to early, more shops will list it when we get closer to the release date.


----------



## regulation

> Well, I pulled the trigger on the TK70....and the wife will pull the trigger when she finds out I bought another flashlight.


damn，you've got the TK70 on your hand? still waiting some pictures and beamshots.


> I didn't see the TK70 listed on anyother website...is this too good to be true?


i guess the the other tk70 is still on the way,


----------



## samgab

HKJ said:


> Probably to early, more shops will list it when we get closer to the release date.


 


regulation said:


> damn，you've got the TK70 on your hand? still waiting some pictures and beamshots.
> 
> i guess the the other tk70 is still on the way,


 
Batteryjunction does have it listed, but they don't actually HAVE it... The site states shipping will be in 1-2 weeks...


----------



## samgab

PS, Fenix has FINALLY put this up on their English version of their website!


----------



## jirik_cz

Erzengel said:


> Two parallel Eneloops in a cheap Adapter from DX give You a little bit less than half the capacity of good D-Cell Rechargeables.



TK70 draws around 10A in the highest mode so I don't think that you could use AA cells in cheap DX adapters with high resistance.


----------



## CyberCT

jirik_cz said:


> TK70 draws around 10A in the highest mode so I don't think that you could use AA cells in cheap DX adapters with high resistance.



I'm still learning, but what causes resistence in those cheap DX adapters? I would be using eneloops.


----------



## ledilluminate

Norman said:


> $232?


 
For that price I'd get it even if it was close to the SR90.


----------



## jirik_cz

CyberCT said:


> I'm still learning, but what causes resistence in those cheap DX adapters? I would be using eneloops.



Metal contacts on those adapters are low quality. If you draw 10A through them, they will heat so much that the plastic around them melts. You would need very high quality adapters like those from fivemega (but with different battery configuration to get 4,8V).


----------



## tab665

samgab said:


> PS, Fenix has FINALLY put this up on their English version of their website!



dan, tested with over 130,000 candela and 720meter throw!


----------



## recDNA

I'm sorry but I don't trust Fenix "ANSI" candella ratings. I'll believe them when a member here verifies them.


----------



## firelord777

recDNA said:


> I'm sorry but I don't trust Fenix "ANSI" candella ratings. I'll believe them when a member here verifies them.


 
Yes, they may be slightly off, but not by much though. A member here verified the ratings for the LD40, TK50 and other lights ANSI and were pretty much what Fenix rated them.

The only light that I have seen off is the TK35 and TK15. This may be because the tk15 generally has blue tints and tk35 green maybe?


----------



## CyberCT

firelord777 said:


> Yes, they may be slightly off, but not by much though. A member here verified the ratings for the LD40, TK50 and other lights ANSI and were pretty much what Fenix rated them.
> 
> The only light that I have seen off is the TK35 and TK15. This may be because the tk15 generally has blue tints and tk35 green maybe?


 
How off was the Tk35? Over or under?


----------



## samgab

CyberCT said:


> How off was the Tk35? Over or under?


 
I believe that was in Self-built's (excellent and thorough) review.
He found it to be under, and estimated output at about 750 lumens.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...eview-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS-DETAILED-COMPARISONS


----------



## Pandorum

I am planning to buy the TK70. I would have bought the Olight SR91 but after the dismal runtimes posted, I changed my mind.
TK70 Prototype model vs SR90 pic link. The TK70 is looking amazing!

http://www.ramocafe.com/t180476.html


----------



## kwak

Interested in buying this light and just found that fenixoutfitters have it discounted to $284 with 4 batteries and charger.

Seems a bit too good to be true to me, anyone have experience with this seller?
How can they discount a light that's not even released yet?


----------



## bc5000

kwak said:


> Interested in buying this light and just found that fenixoutfitters have it discounted to $284 with 4 batteries and charger.
> 
> Seems a bit too good to be true to me, anyone have experience with this seller?
> How can they discount a light that's not even released yet?


 
Same price as batteryjuction. Not sure if it applies to sale items but they also have a 5% discount code.


----------



## BryDaddy

so lots of us are getting this light.i know i am.........BUT what battery charger will you all be using to charge your 10000mah batteries.............and for that matter which batteries does everyone seem to be wanting???


----------



## samgab

BryDaddy said:


> so lots of us are getting this light.i know i am.........BUT what battery charger will you all be using to charge your 10000mah batteries.............and for that matter which batteries does everyone seem to be wanting???


 
Charger... There can be only one, and I just picked it up today: Maha MH-C808M. 8 independant channels that can do D cells at 2A EACH simultaneously. Plus a nice soft charge option at 1A, and a conditioning mode.
As for batteries... Choice is a bit limited in NZ. I have some non-LSD **** Smith Electronics re-branded Chinese-made 9500mAh D cells, but I'm thinking of also getting a set of Imedion 9500mAh LSD cells too.


----------



## rlorion

Ok, I have my light on pre-order and now I am curious how regular Alkalines will perform compared to rechargeables? I obviously want max output. :duh2:


----------



## samgab

rlorion said:


> Ok, I have my light on pre-order and now I am curious how regular Alkalines will perform compared to rechargeables? I obviously want max output. :duh2:


 
Obviously won't know till the test results start rolling in on this forum ( hey selfbuilt and HJK!!!  ) but I reckon Alkalines will struggle to keep up with these three emitters running at full steam. I'll be running NiMH from day 1.


----------



## Cataract

All the alkalines I can find in stores ache to pass the 3000mAh mark, not to mention the amount of juice the TK70 will be pulling for that type of chemistry. I won't be using any of those for sure... not even for backup... I'd rather have a TK40 and TK45 as backup and walk like a tired old man than buy expensive crappy D batteries that don't contain half of what they're supposed to.


----------



## bc5000

I was going to wait till the reviews came out but I went ahead and ordered one before they went off sale.

A couple years ago I bought the Maha C800S charger thinking I would never have a use for C or D batteries. Now I guess I'll have to try and sell it to get the C808M.


----------



## rlorion

Looks like I am getting a charger and rechargeables...my wallet can't get a break.


----------



## gopajti

thaipowerlight pics


----------



## regulation

Pandorum said:


> I am planning to buy the TK70. I would have bought the Olight SR91 but after the dismal runtimes posted, I changed my mind.
> TK70 Prototype model vs SR90 pic link. The TK70 is looking amazing!
> 
> http://www.ramocafe.com/t180476.html



damn, i just can't see the pictures. anybody can upload these pictures to this topic? That would be great.


----------



## kj2

I see that on the pics above, the tailcap from the TK70 is different than on the pics on the Fenix website.


----------



## kj2

Different tailcap on the Fenix website.


----------



## samgab

kj2 said:


> I see that on the pics above, the tailcap from the TK70 is different than on the pics on the Fenix website.


 
In those pix it's in 3D mode without the extender...


----------



## kj2

samgab said:


> In those pix it's in 3D mode without the extender...


 Fenix don't mention on the website that you will get a extender..


----------



## samgab

kj2 said:


> Fenix don't mention on the website that you will get a extender..


 
True, but your eyes can see it. In the Thai pix it's clearly the length of 3 D cells not 4, and the tube is identical to the TK60.

EDIT: yes, you're right, on closer inspection of the promo shots of the TK60 and the TK70, although the battery tubes LOOK similar at first glance, they are in fact different.


----------



## samgab

Oops double post.


----------



## kj2

samgab said:


> True, but your eyes can see it. In the Thai pix it's clearly the length of 3 D cells not 4, and the tube is identical to the TK60.


 true, but there isn't written on 'TK70' , so I think that thai pic is a prototype


----------



## monkeyboy

kj2 said:


> Different tailcap on the Fenix website.


 
That's just the TK70 head on the TK50 body. CPF member jirik_cz reported that it can run on 2D li-ion.


----------



## kj2

monkeyboy said:


> That's just the TK70 head on the TK50 body. CPF member jirik_cz reported that it can run on 2D li-ion.


 owyeah, had forgotten that


----------



## uknewbie

I am not sure why there are so many comparisons with the Olight SR90. Seem quite different to me. The SR90 is very much a throw light, this Fenix is more floody. Fenix describe it as so on their website.

Also, forget about running this thing on alkelines. To get anything like the performance or espescially runtime, you need good quality NiMH, high capacity cells. Oh and a charger capable of charging them all.

I own enough LSD 10Ah NiMH D cells, and a MAHA C-808M charger, but I would still not buy this.

It is just too big. 4 D cell in length, and a head diameter bigger than the SR90?? HUGE!

Also, there seems to me to be a lot of "wasted" space inside this head design with multi reflectors. The space round the three small reflectors does nothing. At least with the SR90 huge head you are getting a pretty neat beam and good throw because of it.


----------



## chakrawal

For 2D li-ion.


----------



## chakrawal

regulation said:


> damn, i just can't see the pictures. anybody can upload these pictures to this topic? That would be great.







TK70






SR90





G&P 35W HID





24W Tactical HID





Animated GIF:


----------



## samgab

monkeyboy said:


> That's just the TK70 head on the TK50 body. CPF member jirik_cz reported that it can run on 2D li-ion.


 
So it is... interesting.


----------



## samgab

I can't wait to see what the beam pattern at closer distances looks like with the TK70. They did an amazing job with the TK45, but it might be harder to get a smooth beam pattern with this format multi-faceted reflector.





EDIT: PS, notice a lumpy beam pattern on mid, high, and turbo, but what appears to be a smooth circular beam on low... I wonder if it just appears that way because of the lower light for the photograph, or if it is because only 1 emitter is running, like with the TK45?


----------



## kj2

I think, because one emitter is running.


----------



## kj2

Fenixtactical says; ships July 15.
Can't wait


----------



## jirik_cz

samgab said:


> I can't wait to see what the beam pattern at closer distances looks like with the TK70. They did an amazing job with the TK45, but it might be harder to get a smooth beam pattern with this format multi-faceted reflector.



The beam is very smooth. You will not see any beam defects in a real usage.


----------



## dwminer

"CPF member jirik_cz reported that it can run on 2D li-ion"

Is this really true? If so this will change the game for me. Now I really want one.
Dave

PS Where does one purchase "D" li-ion and a charger?


----------



## mandrews58

if you point this thing in the wrong direction, do you end up on trial? It's happened with laser pointers.


----------



## CyberCT

This light is way too long. It should have been made to take 6 18650s like the SR90/91. It was a dumb move by Fenix.


----------



## Chrisdm

CyberCT said:


> This light is way too long. It should have been made to take 6 18650s like the SR90/91. It was a dumb move by Fenix.


 
Agreed. Im a team leader for my county search & rescue team and make recommendations to the county for gear... and i would never put one of these in somebodys pack in the field. Just not a good carry size for someone working in the field, whom i suppose it was designed for...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## samgab

dwminer said:


> "CPF member jirik_cz reported that it can run on 2D li-ion"
> 
> Is this really true? If so this will change the game for me. Now I really want one.
> Dave
> 
> PS Where does one purchase "D" li-ion and a charger?


 
You won't be able to use it with D lithiums as standard. But D sized li-ions are known as 32600 cells in much the same way as the AA sized ones are known as 14500. It relates to the dimensions. And I think it might take a hobby charger to charge due to the size. (Edit: or something like an UltraFire WF-188 /Edit)


----------



## regulation

thanks for the pictures,chakrawal.

as for the carrying and compared with the SR92, maybe it is just right to carry on the shoulders since its long length. 

or hang it on the outside bottom of the bag horizontally.


----------



## tjhabak

Does anyone familiar with the Fenix TK line know if it would be possible to use a TK50 body with two of these http://www.hdslights.com/?id=LithiumDSo2Battery and the TK70 head? They are expensive batteries, but two Li-ions would be too much voltage. This combo could be a killer package in the size vs. brightness department!:devil:....if the head/body combo would lego up together.


----------



## kj2

tjhabak said:


> Does anyone familiar with the Fenix TK line know if it would be possible to use a TK50 body with two of these http://www.hdslights.com/?id=LithiumDSo2Battery and the TK70 head? They are expensive batteries, but two Li-ions would be too much voltage. This combo could be a killer package in the size vs. brightness department!:devil:....if the head/body combo would lego up together.


 Well, on thaicpf there is a pic with a TK70 head on a TK50 body. TK50 takes 2D cells, so maybe it is possible. But if those batteries can be used? I don't know..


----------



## tjhabak

Thanks for the reply. I'll have to check the Thai CPF site out. I'm pretty sure those batteries would work. The only issue might be that they can't give enough current, because most of the 3v D size primaries are designed for low current applications. On the site referenced, it sounds like these will be able to supply the amperage to run a flashlight. If anyone has any experience with these, I'd be very interested to hear about it.



Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike32826

I havent mastered the art of posting pics on here yet but if you are interested I have 4 pics on Flickr of my new TK 70 I got yesterday. -search agoodguynamedmike in Flickr-. I tried to do a comparison against my sr90 but the weather here in central florida was stormy with lightning. I did manage to drive to an empty field, jump out in the rain - for 30 seconds- and shine the TK70 around real quick. I did notice the TK70 has brighter fill than my SR90... Hope to get better weather next weekend and do a proper comparison. Another thing I noticed is that although the TK70 looks big, it feels smaller in the hand in real life use. Due to the diameter of the grip, it feels smaller than it is. Also, I love the controls on it. Just like my TK41.


----------



## bill_n_opus

jirik_cz said:


> Metal contacts on those adapters are low quality. If you draw 10A through them, they will heat so much that the plastic around them melts. You would need very high quality adapters like those from fivemega (but with different battery configuration to get 4,8V).



Thanks for the fivemega link ... I have a question though, i'm not an electrical engineer guy so please bear with me. 

fivemega offers serial and mixed serial/parallel battery holders afaik.

is it possible to have all-parallel battery holders in the 4xAA x 4D wired configuration in order to get the 4.8V necessary for the tk70?

I notice that fivemega has serial and mixed serial/parallel adapters but no parallel-only adapters. Why is that? Lack of demand? Or is it because of something else? 

He does have a 4.8V adapter in the mixed serial/parallel adapter pack in 2xD configuration ... but then you'd have to get 2 D dummy cells or something like that to fit the tk70. This may work if the 2xD configuration if possible/available. That way you could satisfy the voltage requirement and have ~ 4000-5000ish mAh in a 2xD configuration using Eneloops in a very small package like another poster is suggesting. 

In any case, since I have lots of AA Eneloops i'd be interested in shelling out the ~37 bucks for the adapters that fivemega is asking for rather than 4xD NiMh and charger. 

Anyways, perhaps I should just ask fivemega first :thinking: ... but there must be simple explanation why I don't see all-parallel adapters available.


----------



## monkeyboy

I have the 4s2p fivemega holder but it doesn't fit in the TK50 tube when loaded with AA's. Instead I've built a 4s2p battery pack out of Sanyo XX cells. It's very tight though, so I leave it inside the tube to charge using a RC model charger with charging magnets. Now all I need is the TK70. I hope it works.


----------



## recDNA

firelord777 said:


> Just wondering, how many people here are actually planning to buy it?
> 
> I have a feeling that if it was powered by 18650, many more people would buy it?
> 
> If you're planning to buy, please post, like, "i will buy it" or something.



I would not buy it (if it used 18650's) because I don't like risking my life on the balance and quality of my batteries. I will never put more than 2 Li Ions in a battery. I've seen how dangerous the results can be in the battery danger sticky. If they could power it up on 2 x IMR 26650 I would consider it. That would be smaller and safer. 2 X LiFePO would also be nice. Perhaps the best option (IMO) is the proprietary battery pack scenario (like Olight uses). Regardless of chemistry used a smaller, fatter body in a pack built for use in this light with safeguards to ensure battery safety would be better for my personal use.

Using the same head in a lantern type body holding the batteries in a box below a handle would also be better for my own personal use.

On the other hand the batteries the TK70 is designed to use are the safest of all options. I just would never buy such a long flashlight for my own use. I feel like I would look silly pulling this huge thing out in front of friends. It's too bad too because I really want one just because of its insane ANSI numbers. I noticed Shikar has a ranch. It would be great there imo...or in the sea. Big place - big light looks like it belongs. I live in a wooded region. I'd have to drive to the ocean or a farm just to see what it could do.


----------



## recDNA

Animated GIF:[/QUOTE]


Great pics but you need a more distant target IMO


----------



## kj2

Hope that there will be more pics coming up in the upcoming days.


----------



## Pandorum

Well I finally got my TK70 today!
First impressions, same excellent Fenix quality, the tint is nice and white. Pretty similiar to my TK45. Will post a comparison pic later. The balance point when empty is at the switch area. Loaded the balance is right where your hand goes behind the switches, its great. It feels a lot like a long Maglight but with a giant head. On low mode all three LEDs light up.
Also working on a short video review.

Re-uploaded video link: including 260yd beamshot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1uCdpXluFw


----------



## recDNA

What kind of batteries and charger are u using?


----------



## Pandorum

recDNA said:


> What kind of batteries and charger are u using?


 
I'm using AccuEvolution Low Self Discharge 10000mAh batteries and a
Tenergy T-2299 Smart Universal Battery Charger. 
I'm thinking of getting the Maha MH-C808M charger later.


----------



## brandfish

yes please be the first to hook us up with a vid


----------



## samgab

brandfish said:


> yes please be the first to hook us up with a vid


 
+1. @Pandorum: Thanks for the pic... please put something on youtube when you can. I keep hopefully searching youtube for "fenix tk70" and there's still nothing there. 
and also, I'm really pleased with my MH-C808M, it's doing the business. I've got some 9000mAh D cells, but I want to get some Tenergy or other brand 10Ah LSD D cells, as the torch will probably do a lot of sitting around ready to be used once the initial novelty has worn off, and I won't want the cells discharging, and go to use it in a power outage and find them flat.


----------



## nodoubt

Pandorum said:


> Well I finally got my TK70 today!
> First impressions, same excellent Fenix quality, the tint is nice and white. Pretty similiar to my TK45. Will post a comparison pic later. The balance point when empty is at the switch area. It feels a lot like a long Maglight but with a giant head.
> Also working on a short video.





good lord what a beast !!


----------



## Pandorum

samgab said:


> +1. @Pandorum: Thanks for the pic... please put something on youtube when you can. I keep hopefully searching youtube for "fenix tk70" and there's still nothing there.
> and also, I'm really pleased with my MH-C808M, it's doing the business. I've got some 9000mAh D cells, but I want to get some Tenergy or other brand 10Ah LSD D cells, as the torch will probably do a lot of sitting around ready to be used once the initial novelty has worn off, and I won't want the cells discharging, and go to use it in a power outage and find them flat.


 
Hang on, unboxing video is currently uploading now.:thumbsup:


----------



## samgab

Pandorum said:


> Hang on, unboxing video is currently uploading now.:thumbsup:


 
Cheers! Rumpeltillskin? I'm watching an unboxing now...

Edit: Just watched it. Nice job! Thanks for doing that. It looks pretty good. Heavy duty looking battery spring in the tailcap.


----------



## Pandorum

samgab said:


> Cheers! Rumpeltillskin? I'm watching an unboxing now...
> 
> Edit: Just watched it. Nice job! Thanks for doing that. It looks pretty good. Heavy duty looking battery spring in the tailcap.


 
Thanks.
Here's the link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79NIrklTpZc


----------



## richpalm

C'mon!! They must be charged by now! <g>

How is the tint? Any green at all? (I know you compare it to the TK45 but my 45 was terrible green)

Rich


----------



## Pandorum

richpalm said:


> C'mon!! They must be charged by now! <g>
> 
> Tint! How is the tint?
> 
> Rich


 
The tint is very similiar to the TK 45, white.
Here is a ceiling beamshot with 
TK45 on left, medium mode, TK70 on right medium. (The TK 45 is not that blue in real life, it's my camera.)


----------



## bill_n_opus

monkeyboy said:


> I have the 4s2p fivemega holder but it doesn't fit in the TK50 tube when loaded with AA's. Instead I've built a 4s2p battery pack out of Sanyo XX cells. It's very tight though, so I leave it inside the tube to charge using a RC model charger with charging magnets. Now all I need is the TK70. I hope it works.


 
Keep us posted! I just ordered the tk70 last night ... while I was tired ... and my self-control was low ... while the wife and kids are away. So, i'm left to my own devices and buying stuff I don't need (but want) on the internet. What a life!


----------



## kj2

Pandorum said:


> Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79NIrklTpZc


 Thank you so much for the vid


----------



## meritgo

Wow, I love it!!!


----------



## kj2

That mid mode pic  damn! that's bright  - really want to see turbo mode


----------



## Pandorum

Thanks and your welcome!
I just finished with working on the video review tonight and am currently uploading it to YouTube, but it may take a while.
Was really fun shining it around at night! 
It really is bright. Blows away my TK45, and my car headlights even on high beams.

Ok, here's the re-uploaded link for the YouTube review and nightime beamshots with 260yd beamshot. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1uCdpXluFw


----------



## richpalm

Pandorum said:


> Thanks and your welcome!
> I just finished with working on the video review tonight and am currently uploading it to YouTube, but it may take a while.
> Was really fun shining it around at night!
> It really is bright. Blows away my TK45, and my car headlights even on high beams.
> 
> Ok, here is the link for the YouTube review and nightime beamshots,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqiPZs_q3TM



This video contains content from EMI, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds. 
Sorry about that.

So much for that... screw ****** copyrights. No wonder warez rules!!


----------



## atbglenn

I don't get why it's blocked here in the USA?? I hate all this legal BS


----------



## Sharpy_swe

Pandorum said:


> Thanks and your welcome!
> I just finished with working on the video review tonight and am currently uploading it to YouTube, but it may take a while.
> Was really fun shining it around at night!
> It really is bright. Blows away my TK45, and my car headlights even on high beams.
> 
> Ok, here is the link for the YouTube review and nightime beamshots,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqiPZs_q3TM



Thanks for the review


----------



## samgab

Pandorum said:


> Thanks and your welcome!
> I just finished with working on the video review tonight and am currently uploading it to YouTube, but it may take a while.
> Was really fun shining it around at night!
> It really is bright. Blows away my TK45, and my car headlights even on high beams.
> 
> Ok, here is the link for the YouTube review and nightime beamshots,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqiPZs_q3TM


 
Great work thanks! That's one impressive light! Can't wait till they arrive here.


----------



## Pandorum

richpalm said:


> This video contains content from EMI, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds.
> Sorry about that.
> 
> So much for that... screw ****** copyrights. No wonder warez rules!!



I'm going to just re-edit it and upload it. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## nodoubt

Pandorum said:


> I'm going to just re-edit it and upload it. :thumbsup::thumbsup:




hurry !!


----------



## LightNightLight

For those of you having problems viewing the review video I recommend youtubeproxy.org! It's a wonderful video especially because of the nice score. So please Pandorum don't take this one down even if you're gonna upload another version of it. It will make the wait for mine much more bearable. Yes, I have a huge crush on this light. :kiss:

Matt


----------



## RedDiamond

Pandorum said:


> I'm going to just re-edit it and upload it. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 
Here is the updated video.
Has a nice comparison to a car headlight at the end.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9m49TjTkO4


----------



## Pandorum

Sorry for those that couldn't see the original review video with beamshots. I have re-uploaded a extended version with 260yd beamshot.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1uCdpXluFw


----------



## richpalm

Will Smith said it best in "Independence Day:" I've GOTTA get one of these!"

Thanks for reupping the video.

Rich


----------



## nodoubt

*any idea of the lux of the tk 70 ??*

......


----------



## tre

*Re: any idea of the lux of the tk 70 ??*

The Fenix web site says 130,500 cd.


----------



## nodoubt

*Re: any idea of the lux of the tk 70 ??*



tre said:


> The Fenix web site says 130,500 cd.



ahh ok missed that.........
is cd the same as lux ??

and is it always measured at 1 meter ?

is that 2200 lumens out the front ?


----------



## HKJ

*Re: any idea of the lux of the tk 70 ??*



nodoubt said:


> ahh ok missed that.........
> is cd the same as lux ??
> 
> and is it always measured at 1 meter ?



lux does not include any distance, but measured brightness at a specific location, cd is the same as lux measured 1 meter from the source.




nodoubt said:


> is that 2200 lumens out the front ?



Yes, Fenix uses the ANSI/FL1 standard.


----------



## nodoubt

*Re: any idea of the lux of the tk 70 ??*



HKJ said:


> lux does not include any distance, but measured brightness at a specific location, cd is the same as lux measured 1 meter from the source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Fenix uses the ANSI/FL1 standard.



cool....so it puts out quite a bit more than the sr90 at a true 1500 otf.....


----------



## easilyled

*Re: any idea of the lux of the tk 70 ??*

ernsanada measured it as 64,990 Lux @ 1 meter here and he also stated that the lux that he obtained for the Olight SR90 was higher. 

(The SR90 has been measured at over 100K lux)


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT

*Re: any idea of the lux of the tk 70 ??*

The SR90 is 2200 lumes also but from a single LED olights other smaller SR light is 1500.


----------



## Norm

*Fenix TK70*

Thread merge, how many TK70 threads do we need? - Norm


----------



## tre

*Re: any idea of the lux of the tk 70 ??*



ScaryFatKidGT said:


> The SR90 is 2200 lumes also but from a single LED olights other smaller SR light is 1500.



The SR90 is actually only about 1300 lumens when measured using the same ANSI standard measurement that Fenix uses for the TK70.


----------



## StandardBattery

Pandorum said:


> Sorry for those that couldn't see the original review video with beamshots. I have re-uploaded and this should be viewable by all.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9m49TjTkO4


 
Nope They have Blocked it!!


----------



## tre

Pandorum said:


> Sorry for those that couldn't see the original review video with beamshots. I have re-uploaded and this should be viewable by all.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9m49TjTkO4


 
Blocked again!


----------



## Norm

tre said:


> Blocked again!


 OK here in Australia.
P.S. I'm viewing on my iPad, which means I had to search for it rather than use the link, no Flash on the iPad. 
Norm


----------



## Napalm

Canada can see it.

Nice plunger. 

nap.


----------



## samgab

I've been able to see it here in New Zealand in both iterations.
By the way all, do check out the Fonarik beamshots of the Tk70!! Wow! That is one amazing wall of light!
Try comparing it to the TK45 and the TK35, for instance.


----------



## Pandorum

StandardBattery said:


> Nope They have Blocked it!!


 


tre said:


> Blocked again!


 



Here is a updated extended version with a 260yd beamshot:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1uCdpXluFw


----------



## StandardBattery

Thanks that one did work for me. 

I have a charger, I'll have batteries shortly.... hmmm now if goinggrear would get the light I might be tempted to complete the package.


----------



## jtice

Has anyone seen an official input voltage range for the TK70?
I am hearing about a 2 x li-ion set for these also. That would be perfect, a 2 x D sized li-ion setup.


----------



## recDNA

jtice said:


> Has anyone seen an official input voltage range for the TK70?
> I am hearing about a 2 x li-ion set for these also. That would be perfect, a 2 x D sized li-ion setup.


 
You just described the version sold in Thailand. I would.prefer it too.


----------



## jtice

Thats crazy that they sell two versions. (though that hasnt been confirmed yet)
I sure as hell hope the US version will also take 2 li-ions, that would make it so much more useful.
And if it doesnt, a ton of people are going to start hearing about paople running it off li-ions, and frying their US version.


----------



## A.K.

At least Alkaline is not a good idea, left 4x Ansmann 8500 mAh fresh from package (guess +-80% charged), right fresh 4xD duracell procell, after 10 seconds turned on:






(and after +-5 seconds the Alkaline light set itself to a lower output level, had to put it back to max manual)


----------



## utlgoa

Hot Linked Images removed - Norm


----------



## Nokoff

the obvious comparison to me is the XTAR D31 howitzer. I like the length of my Howitzer and it fits 2x26650 perfectly with the sleeves I made. I hope the US will get the tai version of the TK, I very much would like to see a comparison between the triple mc-e Howitzer and the triple XM-L TK70.


----------



## chakrawal

jtice said:


> Thats crazy that they sell two versions. (though that hasnt been confirmed yet)
> I sure as hell hope the US version will also take 2 li-ions, that would make it so much more useful.
> And if it doesnt, a ton of people are going to start hearing about paople running it off li-ions, and frying their US version.


 Confirmed and being sold in Thailand already.


----------



## HKJ

It is definitely a large light, only my old MagLite is longer, but it is slightly behind in brightness.


----------



## uknewbie

HKJ said:


> It is definitely a large light, only my old MagLite is longer, but it is slightly behind in brightness.


 
Thanks, great picture. How did you take it if you don't mind my asking?

In fairness to the TK70, it has a slightly thinner body than the Olight so may be easier to grip.


----------



## uknewbie

Also, is that an Elektrolumens Blaster NG beside it? 4 cell?


----------



## HKJ

uknewbie said:


> Thanks, great picture. How did you take it if you don't mind my asking?



I uses a white background and a couple of flashes, some of them to give diffuse light.




uknewbie said:


> Also, is that an Elektrolumens Blaster NG beside it? 4 cell?


 
It is the Blaster NG, but only 3 cell.


----------



## uknewbie

HKJ said:


> I uses a white background and a couple of flashes, some of them to give diffuse light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the Blaster NG, but only 3 cell.


 
Wow, the blaster is big for a 3 cell. Why is that can you tell?


----------



## HKJ

uknewbie said:


> Wow, the blaster is big for a 3 cell. Why is that can you tell?



The switch is taking up a lot of space and the tailcap has a long spring.


----------



## uknewbie

HKJ said:


> The switch is taking up a lot of space and the tailcap has a long spring.


 
Ah. Ok thanks.

Nice lineup of lights you have there.


----------



## HKJ

uknewbie said:


> Nice lineup of lights you have there.



Thank you, I am just waiting on the SR92 to complete the lineup. (The custom office is playing with it now).


----------



## makapuu

HKJ said:


> Thank you, I am just waiting on the SR92 to complete the lineup. (The custom office is playing with it now).


 
Hey HKJ,

Could you give us your thoughts or beamshots on how the Fenix TK 70 compares with the SR92 when you receive it since both are triple XML's.:thumbsup:


----------



## HKJ

makapuu said:


> Could you give us your thoughts or beamshots on how the Fenix TK 70 compares with the SR92 when you receive it since both are triple XML's.:thumbsup:


 
That was the plan, most of the lineup above + SR92 + SR51 + TK41 and probably a few other.


----------



## Pandorum

jtice said:


> Has anyone seen an official input voltage range for the TK70?
> I am hearing about a 2 x li-ion set for these also. That would be perfect, a 2 x D sized li-ion setup.


 
This is the chart that is in the TK70 owners manual, 








Also not sure if its been mentioned but the TK70 has a low battery flashing warning,


----------



## jtice

Thats probably talking about using 4 li-ion cells though I would think?
I am going to be ticked off if the Thailand version has no issues running off 2 li-ion cells at about 8.4V and the US version is stuck at about 6V with 4 nimh cells.
Plus lithium non rechargeable cells are more like 1.7 to 1.8V fresh, that would be about 7.2V, not the 1.5V each like that manual says.
WHY make a different version like that?????
If this is the case, I will end up celling my US version once I get it and finding a Thailand version !


----------



## samgab

HKJ said:


> Thank you, I am just waiting on the SR92 to complete the lineup. (The custom office is playing with it now).


 
You're just teasing us with that picture  I like it. Can't wait for your review/s!


----------



## xed888

Was wondering whether a Thai CPFer can help those interested in buying a Thai edition TK70 and shipping it to our respective countries?


----------



## rookiedaddy

jtice said:


> Has anyone seen an official input voltage range for the TK70?
> I am hearing about a 2 x li-ion set for these also. That would be perfect, a 2 x D sized li-ion setup.


We had some random discussion about this in another forum, based on what Fenix *unofficially* disclosed:

*Fenix TK70 Voltage and Current Information*
Working Voltage: 4.8V - 8.0V
Max Input Current: 6.5A - 7A

use the above information at your own risk and I take no responsibility to the accuracy of the above information... :nana: :devil:


----------



## richpalm

jtice said:


> If this is the case, I will end up selling my US version once I get it and finding a Thailand version !



Yeahbut... the 4 batteries with their weight balances out the heavy head. But a 2-battery version would be nice.

Rich


----------



## jtice

rookiedaddy said:


> We had some random discussion about this in another forum, based on what Fenix *unofficially* disclosed:
> 
> *Fenix TK70 Voltage and Current Information*
> Working Voltage: 4.8V - 8.0V
> Max Input Current: 6.5A - 7A
> 
> use the above information at your own risk and I take no responsibility to the accuracy of the above information... :nana: :devil:


 Damn, that needs to be just a bit higher to handle 2 li-ion cells  that would be a bout 8.4V sooooo close.


----------



## richpalm

Another random thought: I'd love to see one of these with neutrals! Thailand version neutral with the other wacker mods I mentioned last night. How about that?

Betchya I'll find one on the MP sometime when it winds up being too big for someone and mod it with neutrals. If I got the TK35 open, I'd get the TK70 open!

Rich


----------



## Lost

HKJ said:


> It is definitely a large light, only my old MagLite is longer, but it is slightly behind in brightness.



What's the light on the very right?


----------



## StandardBattery

makapuu said:


> Hey HKJ,
> 
> Could you give us your thoughts or beamshots on how the Fenix TK 70 compares with the SR92 when you receive it since both are triple XML's.:thumbsup:


 
Based on the testing on the Thai cpf site the TK70 eats the SR92 for lunch. This monster is a real fire breathing dragon.


----------



## chakrawal

xed888 said:


> Was wondering whether a Thai CPFer can help those interested in buying a Thai edition TK70 and shipping it to our respective countries?


 
You can try to contact www.thaipowerlight.com may be they can help.


----------



## samgab

Oh wow, the battery tube even says "Special for Thailand" on it!

Hot Linked Image Removed - Norm

That's a bit rough. Where are our li-ion versions Fenix?
How about a special for New Zealand version!


----------



## HKJ

Lost said:


> What's the light on the very right?



Xtar D30 Howitzer


----------



## xed888

chakrawal said:


> You can try to contact www.thaipowerlight.com may be they can help.



thanks! any more online thai torch websites?


----------



## chakrawal

xed888 said:


> thanks! any more online thai torch websites?


 This one is the official Fenix Dealer and the best place to buy flashlight in Thailand.


----------



## xed888

chakrawal said:


> This one is the official Fenix Dealer and the best place to buy flashlight in Thailand.


 
Thank you. I sent them an email. 


Has anyone tried Turbo mode for the full runtime? Does it step down after 25mins like the TK35 to protect the internals? Thanks!

Also, what NiMH batts would be recommended? Are GPs any good? Ansmann? Tenergys are hard to come by here. Can I use AA to D converters to use AA batts?


----------



## 2100

richpalm said:


> Another random thought: I'd love to see one of these with neutrals! Thailand version neutral with the other wacker mods I mentioned last night. How about that?
> 
> Betchya I'll find one on the MP sometime when it winds up being too big for someone and mod it with neutrals. If I got the TK35 open, I'd get the TK70 open!
> 
> Rich


They'd come out with T5 neturals if the demand is great for the T6. I mean check out Xeno E03. Then you'd have to get a second TK70. How cool is that?  You are happy coz manufacturers "listen", Fenix and the dealers are happier.


----------



## 2100

chakrawal said:


> This one is the official Fenix Dealer and the best place to buy flashlight in Thailand.



Will try to visit when i am in BKK.


----------



## 2100

xed888 said:


> Was wondering whether a Thai CPFer can help those interested in buying a Thai edition TK70 and shipping it to our respective countries?


 
Got cash, I am sure they can accede to your request. I got mine from HKEquipment. Just email them, am sure they can give it to you at about usd180 shipped with registered mail. Also get the 2AA-to-D convertor. Probably not so good if you load it up with 2 x NiMH AA per adapter, but then you can use everything then. Run at low (20 lumens) and mid 300 lumens, even 4 x AA can be used. Talk about being versatile.


----------



## xed888

2100 said:


> Got cash, I am sure they can accede to your request. I got mine from HKEquipment. Just email them, am sure they can give it to you at about usd180 shipped with registered mail. Also get the 2AA-to-D convertor. Probably not so good if you load it up with 2 x NiMH AA per adapter, but then you can use everything then. Run at low (20 lumens) and mid 300 lumens, even 4 x AA can be used. Talk about being versatile.


 
if you load 2AA per D, wont you get 12V in total? Or am i missing something? I assume the adaptor is wired in series


----------



## samgab

xed888 said:


> if you load 2AA per D, wont you get 12V in total? Or am i missing something? I assume the adaptor is wired in series


 
Nope, they're parallel inside the adapter, so the voltage would remain at 4.8-6.0 V.


----------



## xed888

will the AA batts provide enough current discharge though?


----------



## samgab

xed888 said:


> will the AA batts provide enough current discharge though?


 
Comfortably. Silverfox tested a lot of AA NiMH cells that provided up to 8 Amps discharge rate per cell without any difficulty. Especially cells like eneloops.
The TK70 on Turbo runs for 1.83 hours using 9Ah D cells. So that's an average discharge rate of ~4.9 Amps. 
In a 4S/2P AA setup using 2AA-D adapters, that would be an average draw of less than 2.5 Amps per cell on Turbo.


----------



## xed888

Thanks Samgab! Very educational. Now if you dont mind me asking, do i need to get well known D cells like Tenergy and Ansmann or can I make do with other brands such as Eneloop or Uniross for the TK70?

I currently have a Uniross Smart Charger for AA and AAA but dont really feel like buying a special charger and D cell batts for the TK70. I suppose the only draw back is that 4 x 10000mAh D cells will allow for a longer run time than 8 x 2600mAh AA cells.

Or actually, can i use croc clips and magnets to rig my charger to charge D cells (assuming that I decide to go with high capacity ones). Will that work?


----------



## 2100

samgab said:


> Comfortably. Silverfox tested a lot of AA NiMH cells that provided up to 8 Amps discharge rate per cell without any difficulty. Especially cells like eneloops.
> The TK70 on Turbo runs for 1.83 hours using 9Ah D cells. So that's an average discharge rate of ~4.9 Amps.
> In a 4S/2P AA setup using 2AA-D adapters, that would be an average draw of less than 2.5 Amps per cell on Turbo.


 
Thaicpf tested on NiMH that the draw is about 7.5a (5.3V). So that is 3.75A per AA NiMH. Because of my photography biz, I have like 60 plus AA NiMH (but many are quite old and need to be disposed of...heh).
The driver might be limiting something, not sure how is that done....if its really 4.9amps. There is a lot of difference bt 7.5 and 4.9 amps.

But still 8 AA Sanyo 2700s would give you decent run time even in Turbo, for a hobbyist use. I already have a excellent AA charger, so i probably will get another 8 Sanyo 2700s (which is useful for my photography biz as well anyway....since i do not run my lights daily LOL!  ). 
So overall, the TK70 is very versatile and useful for me, esp at usd180 shipped. It costs a lot to get a good charger and 4 x Tenergy 10000mAH here, something like usd100 shipped.


----------



## samgab

I'm no expert on D cells, and I haven't seen any comparison tests of them. I've bought a set of 4 locally available generic NiMH D cells for when my TK70 arrives. They're rated 9Ah.
A little later I'm planning to get a set of quality LSD D cells. I've also ordered 4 of those 2AA cell D converters to try out, but using eneloops that will only give me 4Ah, so the D cells will have at least twice as long cycle life.
If anyone knows of any comprehensive D cell tests, I'd be interested in having a read.
D cells seem to be having a come-back of late.


----------



## samgab

2100 said:


> Thaicpf tested on NiMH that the draw is about 7.5a. So that is 3.75A per AA NiMH. Because of my photography biz, I have like 60 plus AA NiMH (but many are quite old and need to be disposed of...heh).


 
Well, that makes sense. 
The maths is correct. 9Ah batteries lasting for 1 hour and 50 minutes is an _average _of ~4.9 Amps draw, but as the output is current stabilized, that means the current starts lower, but then the current increases as the voltage decreases in order to maintain the same brightness. So as the voltage gets down to 1.2 Volts per cell and below, the amperage draw would increase.
But even so, Batteries like eneloops can handle up to 8-10 amps in the tests I've seen, so I very much doubt the draw would get up to 20 Amps.
Long story short, I don't expect any problems with the batteries. However the little plastic converters and their junky contacts might be a different story...


----------



## 2100

The convertors....not too bad. Anyway I will just test them first, if the convertors are not ok then i shall get D cells. 8 amps is not a lot, should be alright. 8 amps typically you are alright even with 18awg wire (google awg size and current). Remember your test probes even for those rated at 10A. But we'll see.

BTW does anybody have any good web stores to share which sells good cells like Tenergy NiMH plus charger? So far Battery junction ships overseas, not very cheap shipping but not very expensive also.


----------



## 2100

NiMH seems to be great. Li-Co seems to be stuck at 31W...don't know why. NiMH AA also looks pretty good.

Special for Thailand! Obviously the main tube is much shorter.

http://www.thaicpf.com/webboard/index.php?topic=2921.0


----------



## MichaelW

What exactly are 'non-rechargeable (lithium)' D-cell , and who exactly makes them?
I thought someone made an informed guess that an Energizer Lithium primary D-cell (Li/FeS2) would be $15 USD (if Energizer chose to come to market with such a product)


----------



## Let There be Light

There are 3.0 v and 3.6 v types. I think their cost is in the $15-20 range each. C cells and other sizes are also available

Check out http://www.saftbatteries.com/Produit_LO_G_cell_ranges_300_25/Language/en-US/Default.aspx


----------



## MichaelW

Thanks for the quick reply, but I did remember those Lithium Sulpher Dioxide (LiSO2) from SilverFox's alkaline shootout.
Fenix says 1.5 volts next to that lithium primaries, so who makes those? (if they exist)

Otherwise who has the best 3 or 4 cell parallel AA-to D cell adapters?


----------



## Pandorum

I remember reading about how the Olight SR90 can turn off a streetlight that has a light sensor.

Post #25
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...LIGHT-SR91-Intimidator-1500-Lumens-SST-90-LED

So I tried the test with the Fenix TK70. :naughty:
Video link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDbBFC-MkdI


----------



## samgab

MichaelW said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, but I did remember those Lithium Sulpher Dioxide (LiSO2) from SilverFox's alkaline shootout.
> Fenix says 1.5 volts next to that lithium primaries, so who makes those? (if they exist)
> 
> Otherwise who has the best 3 or 4 cell parallel AA-to D cell adapters?


 
CPF user Eric, aka mdocod has this thread: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...plete-Listing-New-designs-and-Clearance-Sales!
where he makes and sells a 12AA > 4D adapter. He does them in parallel or series. The parallel version is the one you'd want for the TK70.
It's actually a 4S/3P setup, where you'd have the same voltage 4.8-6.0 Volts, but 3 times the mAh of whichever AA cell you're using. Eg, with eneloops it would be ~6000mAh equiv.


----------



## uknewbie

Why would anyone want to run this thing on AA instead of D cells?


----------



## samgab

uknewbie said:


> Why would anyone want to run this thing on AA instead of D cells?


 
Well, some people already have a large amount of eneloops or other NiMH AA's, and possibly not a D charger, so it might be more convenient for them. 
And it just gives another option.


----------



## leon2245

> Why would anyone want to run this thing on AA instead of D cells?


Don't know about those guys, but I'd rather use 12 energizer lithiums than 4 d alkalines, or any type of rechargeables. Would some of the tk70's potential be wasted if you did that, with those 3aa-D converters?


----------



## uknewbie

leon2245 said:


> ​Don't know about those guys, but I'd rather use 12 energizer lithiums than 4 d alkalines, or any type of rechargeables. Would some of the tk70's potential be wasted if you did that, with those 3aa-D converters?


 
Why?

According to energizer they are only good for 3A continuous discharge, you need 12 of them instead of 4, they cannot be recharged and you end up with much less power than good NiMH d cells.


----------



## samgab

leon2245 said:


> ​Don't know about those guys, but I'd rather use 12 energizer lithiums than 4 d alkalines, or any type of rechargeables. Would some of the tk70's potential be wasted if you did that, with those 3aa-D converters?


 
I have yet to try it out. 
I'm not sure if the lithium primary L91's can supply sufficient current. The data sheet states a max of 2 Amps constant draw (or 3 Amps max pulsed, 2 sec on/8 sec off), so in a 3P/4S setup, that would mean a max of 6 Amps constant current (or 9 Amps pulsed).
But it's been stated on this thread that the current draw peaks at higher than that, so you might have issues there.
I'll get back to you when I actually have received the TK70, and the adapters; and tested it out for myself.
As for capacity, in a 3P/4S setup you'd have about 9000 mAh.
But yes, single use only. My D NiMHs are 9000mAh, and there are ones available that are over 10,000...


----------



## uknewbie

Dam you all! 

I already own 6 x 10Ah Accupower LSD NiMH cells and a Maha C808M.

So, despite already owning an SR90 and a Firesword...my TK70 arrives tomorrow


----------



## rlorion

uknewbie said:


> Dam you all!
> 
> I already own 6 x 10Ah Accupower LSD NiMH cells and a Maha C808M.
> 
> So, despite already owning an SR90 and a Firesword...my TK70 arrives tomorrow



ha ha...welcome to the TK70 club.


----------



## xed888

uknewbie said:


> Dam you all!
> 
> I already own 6 x 10Ah Accupower LSD NiMH cells and a Maha C808M.
> 
> So, despite already owning an SR90 and a Firesword...my TK70 arrives tomorrow



Care to share where i can get some LSD D Cells cheap then, mate?


----------



## kj2

Mine will arrive tomorrow. Happy me


----------



## uknewbie

xed888 said:


> Care to share where i can get some LSD D Cells cheap then, mate?


 
I got mine from battery junction, and as far as I recall, it was not cheap. Quite high shipping and I think I had to pay import duties too!

These: http://www.mahaenergy.co.uk/product...024-imedion-9500-mah-d-rechargeable-batteries

are available for sale in the UK, but I do not know how good they are. Not cheap either.

Hard to buy in the UK.

Correction, I got them from Thomas Distributing.

Good link for the Tenergy cells, are they LSD though?


----------



## kj2

xed888 said:


> Care to share where i can get some LSD D Cells cheap then, mate?


 I've got 4 of these batteries. http://www.edenwebshops.co.uk/en/pt/-tenergy-mimh-d-battery-10000-mah-set-2-pcs.htm


----------



## xed888

Thanks. The Imedion LSDs look ok but expensive.

The Tenergy ones dont seem to be LSD?


----------



## kj2

xed888 said:


> Thanks. The Imedion LSDs look ok but expensive.
> 
> The Tenergy ones dont seem to be LSD?


 Indeed, no LSD


----------



## houtex

Mine should be here today. Can I run it on Eneloops AA's with the D adapters and still operate it at it's full potential?

Kinda broke broke this week with modding my SL20, some cryos heads, new handcuffs, and some other unexpected bills. If not , at least I 'll have the light and the charger and D's can wait.


----------



## 2100

houtex said:


> Mine should be here today. Can I run it on Eneloops AA's with the D adapters and still operate it at it's full potential?



You can do a current measurement at the tail of the light and let us know the reading. We'll figure it out.


----------



## houtex

Thanks so much for the fast reply.

Had another thought.
I have a 6V 3500mah NiMh Battery ,the kind that goes in the Streamlight SL20. Should be as long as 3D's right. Could it work?


----------



## 2100

3D is not good. Fenix did say that it is workable, just that another user tried and said it would only work in High mode, not turbo. Not sure how it would react to your 6V pack, but i am sure 3500mAH is too low to supply enough current. Try with the AA adapters, you should get like over 9 amps (due to increased voltage sag of AAs)


----------



## dwminer

houtex said:


> Thanks so much for the fast reply.
> 
> Had another thought.
> I have a 6V 3500mah NiMh Battery ,the kind that goes in the Streamlight SL20. Should be as long as 3D's right. Could it work?


 
It works, but I would let the battery sit overnight so that the voltage has a chance to level off. I remember the old hot wires would pop with a fresh NI-Cad charge. *DO SO AT YOUR OWN RISK*.
Dave


----------



## Kilted

BearWobble has LSD AccuEvolution D in 2, 6, 10 piece packaging the 10-pak gives a price of $9.70 ea. http://www.bearwobble.com/10pac-D-H...for-wireless-high-drain-all-devices_p_14.html

=D~~Kilted


----------



## Pandorum

2100 said:


> 3D is not good. Fenix did say that it is workable, just that another user tried and said it would only work in High mode, not turbo. Not sure how it would react to your 6V pack, but i am sure 3500mAH is too low to supply enough current. Try with the AA adapters, you should get like over 9 amps (due to increased voltage sag of AAs)


 
I've tried using just 3 D and I had turbo mode.

OMG this site is slow today


----------



## kevinfc

I like the light, just wish it didn't require buying a new type of batteries.


----------



## houtex

Got it. WoW. Super bright hot spot in the middle of the day. Just using 4 alkalines. Won't run on on 3 ,just get a little blink. I like the length of the tube with just 3. Gonna have to figure a way to run with just the main tube.


----------



## samgab

Pandorum said:


> I've tried using just 3 D and I had turbo mode.


 


houtex said:


> ...Just using 4 alkalines. Won't run on on 3 ,just get a little blink. I like the length of the tube with just 3. Gonna have to figure a way to run with just the main tube.


 
Looks like the key to having it run with 3 cells is to use NiMH, which can supply more current than Alkalines. With the regulation circuit, the less voltage the batteries supply, the higher the current drawn.
So running on 3 batteries, you're immediately running at a lower voltage, so the batteries are being forced to supply higher current, then as they get used, and the voltage sags, the current gets higher still, till it reaches the point where either the circuit is designed to switch off due to max current, or the batteries fail to supply enough current.
Hey pandorum, do you have a DMM, and does it have a 10A current mode? if so, maybe you could test the current at the tail with 3 NiMHs on turbo? I'm very curious to see the draw...


----------



## houtex

one more thought , how about 4 C's in the 3D tube?


----------



## liquidwater

tenergy 10000mah
accu 10000mah lsd
imedion 9500mah lsd
titanium 12,000mah
tenergy 8000mah lsd

my question is, which battery is the best for the fenix tk70 ?


----------



## tre

houtex said:


> one more thought , how about 4 C's in the 3D tube?



You may have to shorten the tailcap spring a bit (or change it out for a second one) and use something like PVC pipe cut to length to stop the battery rattle. I use 4 C cells in a modded 3D Mag and it works fine with these tricks.


----------



## uknewbie

houtex said:


> one more thought , how about 4 C's in the 3D tube?


 
Not sure about length and would rattle.

Seems not worth it to me. I will just run it from 4 10Ah d cells I think.


----------



## uknewbie

liquidwater said:


> tenergy 10000mah
> accu 10000mah lsd
> imedion 9500mah lsd
> titanium 12,000mah
> tenergy 8000mah lsd
> 
> my question is, which battery is the best for the fenix tk70 ?


 
Think they are all pretty respectable.

I personally would not consider a non LSD cell though.

Have used accu for a while always been fine.


----------



## Pandorum

liquidwater said:


> tenergy 10000mah
> accu 10000mah lsd
> imedion 9500mah lsd
> titanium 12,000mah
> tenergy 8000mah lsd
> 
> my question is, which battery is the best for the fenix tk70 ?


 
"Please test them and let us know" 

 



samgab said:


> Hey pandorum, do you have a DMM, and does it have a 10A current mode? if so, maybe you could test the current at the tail with 3 NiMHs on turbo? I'm very curious to see the draw...


 
Sorry, DMM? is that current testing equipment? All I have is a basic voltmeter.


----------



## samgab

Pandorum said:


> Sorry, DMM? is that current testing equipment? All I have is a basic voltmeter.


 
Digital Multi Meter. Just a simple meter should do the trick as long as it can do Amps up to 10 Amps as well as Volts. Most basic meters can do it. HKJ has a handy guide here
If it has 2 probes, but 3 ports, one of them will probably be common, one will probably be the usual one you use (Volts, miliAmps, etc), and the other one might have a label like "10A" or "20A"...


----------



## liquidwater

Pandorum said:


> "Please test them and let us know"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, DMM? is that current testing equipment? All I have is a basic voltmeter.


 

i dont have the batteries or the equipment to test them haha, i was just asking to see if anyone has had experience with those batteries, before i buy some for my fenix tk70 later on.


----------



## samgab

liquidwater said:


> i dont have the batteries or the equipment to test them haha, i was just asking to see if anyone has had experience with those batteries, before i buy some for my fenix tk70 later on.


 
I don't, although I'm eventually going to get some Imedion 9500's as they are the only LSD D cells available in NZ that I know of without shipping in from overseas myself.
But you might want to have a read of "my2cents"s tests, such as these:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?319068-AccuEvolution-D-10Ah-capacity-check
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?318479-Powerex-Imedion-D-9500-mAh-capacity-check


----------



## 2100

houtex said:


> Got it. WoW. Super bright hot spot in the middle of the day. Just using 4 alkalines. Won't run on on 3 ,just get a little blink. I like the length of the tube with just 3. Gonna have to figure a way to run with just the main tube.


You should be able to run NiMH with 3 of them. But it'd kick down from turbo to high pretty fast.


----------



## houtex

uknewbie said:


> Not sure about length and would rattle.
> 
> Seems not worth it to me. I will just run it from 4 10Ah d cells I think.


 
Just trying to figure away to use what I have around now. The big "D's" are going to have to wait till next payday


----------



## Icarus1

Has anyone heard any more about the Thai version? Are they just using the TK50 body with a TK70 head?


----------



## Pandorum

samgab said:


> Digital Multi Meter. Just a simple meter should do the trick as long as it can do Amps up to 10 Amps as well as Volts. Most basic meters can do it. HKJ has a handy guide here
> If it has 2 probes, but 3 ports, one of them will probably be common, one will probably be the usual one you use (Volts, miliAmps, etc), and the other one might have a label like "10A" or "20A"...


 
oh yes, I do have one of those. 
Let me study HKJ's nice guide and see if I can figure it out and learn something today.


----------



## samgab

If you can take the 1D extender off and run the TK70 on 3D cells, then here's a thought:
3 x 1.2V NiMHs = 3.6 Volts.
Can you just put the extender straight onto the head and a 3.6V Li-ion 32600 cell in, and the tail cap on the end. lol.
Obviously it would look ridiculous, and not a way you'd want to actually use it, but it would be funny to try it, and just see if it works. 
Or is the head thread different from the extender tube thread...


----------



## samgab

Icarus1 said:


> Has anyone heard any more about the Thai version? Are they just using the TK50 body with a TK70 head?


 
No I've seen the special Thai version for sale online. It actually is a special version from Fenix for Thailand only.
It even has "Special for Thailand" etched on the battery tube underneath "Fenix TK70"! It's the "TK70S"
Unfortunately the Thai website seems to be down (hmmm, bit suss).


----------



## Pandorum

Ok it measured 7.5 amps on turbo with 3 NiMH D cells.


----------



## samgab

Fantastic! Cheers for doing that Pandorum, it's what I wanted to know... I wonder what the amps are on turbo with 4 cells, and again, when the batteries are depleted a bit on 3 cells...

That, incidentally, explains why the Alkalines are having trouble with 3 cells... and with Turbo even on 4 cells... It's probably too much current draw for them to handle. Whereas NiMHs have no problem with it.


----------



## Pandorum

Well with 4 NiMH D cell on turbo I got 11amps on my meter which is actually over its range so it could be off.


----------



## samgab

Pandorum said:


> Well with 4 NiMH D cell on turbo I got 11amps on my meter which is actually over its range so it could be off.


 
Hmm, that's odd? The amps should be lower with higher voltage...

HKJ, I've seen appear in this thread.... Perhaps you could help in this area?


----------



## StandardBattery

I'm guessing internal resistance of the meter is too high... most meters can not be used to measure such high amperage when the circuit is actively adjusting based on voltage as the internal resistance of the meter causes the voltage to drop, and that causes the regulator to draw more current. 

It would be better on such a light to use a large wire to complete the tailcap circuit and measure the current with a clamp-probe; at these current rates the reading would be accurate enough.


----------



## samgab

2100 said:


> ...The driver might be limiting something, not sure how is that done....if its really 4.9amps. There is a lot of difference bt 7.5 and 4.9 amps...


 
I think it would be possible for the circuit to go up to 7.5 Amps and still average 4.9 over a life cycle of all 4 cells.
I don't want to hot link directly to the graph due to forum etiquette reasons, but if you take a look - for instance - at this HKJ review of the TK41, and scroll down to the curve representing runtime on turbo:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...urements-and-outdoor-beamshots&highlight=tk41
You'll see that when the batteries (in the TK41) are new the current is only about 1.55 Amps, but as the batteries run flat the current increases to as much as 2.8+ Amps.
So if you imagine a similar graph, but for 3 x XM-L emitters, with a circuit designed to run on 3.?-6.? Volts perhaps... I think it would make sense.
Of course, all will be revealed when those long awaited reviews start appearing  I wish I had the sort of equipment required to do it myself...


----------



## Pandorum

While hooked up to the meter in turbo mode, the TK70 made a high pitch whining sound that isn't there normally, so you could be right StandardBattery.


----------



## HKJ

samgab said:


> Hmm, that's odd? The amps should be lower with higher voltage...
> 
> HKJ, I've seen appear in this thread.... Perhaps you could help in this area?


 
One explanation is that the brightness is below maximum brightness with 3 cells and a DMM in series. There is one voltage where current draw is maximum, both above and below the current will drop (This can also be seen in the voltage sweep curves in my reviews).
But I wonder about 11 ampere, this would imply that the light is using a boost converter and running the 3 led in series (Assuming Fenix is staying within specifications for the XM-L led). If I can find the time I will also do a measurement (Voltage sweep).


----------



## uknewbie

Well, my TK70 arrived this morning. Here are a few thoughts and early observations.

Fenix describes the use of 3 cells as emergency only, with timed lowering of power.

The box shows FL1 standard peak beam intensity as 130500cd.

Typical Fenix style, the battery tube is thin, threads work well though, smooth. The 3 reflectors are deeper than I thought they would be.

Ceiling bounce compared to my SR90 shows the Fenix brighter to my eye, although not an amazing difference, but noticeable.

The spill area is wider on the SR90, indoors anyway. By quite a bit. Real world outdoor use still to come though.


Below are some shots with it next to my SR90 and a 6D Mag for size reference. Taken in a hurry so apologies for lack of focus etc.


----------



## samgab

Cool, thanks for that, some good pix there.


----------



## xed888

yes, well done! Can't wait for the outdoor shots! hint hint


----------



## 2100

Mine shipped from HKEquipment yesterday, also purchased 4 x Tenergy LSD Centura 8000mAH. Will do some lux tests and stuff. Also aiming to get the IMAX B8 charger. (which would also be useful for my Li-ion and Pb)


----------



## uknewbie

I will try to get some beamshots done, although it is sunny today does not really get dark til late, and I am working early tomorrow! :tired:

Here are some more pictures of the TK70 next to my Elektrolumens Firesword (which btw is still one of my favourite lights ever, seems small now!)


----------



## kj2

Got mine today too happy with it, only in the reflector there are very very much pits.
I say about 4-5 per led-reflector. I think it won't affect the beam, but Fenix has to do something about the finish of there reflectors.


----------



## liquidwater

do u guys think it would be easier to shrink wrap 4 d cells into a stick pack then use a hobby charger to them in series with some magnets?


----------



## xed888

You gotta do some beam comparisons between the Firesword and the TK70! That'd be cool!


----------



## HKJ

Here is a current measurement of the TK70 at different voltages:





Maximum is 9.5 Ampere at around 3.8 volt, then it steps down in output.
The light has a low battery warning, where it starts flashing. The actual voltage might be mode depend, but I did not pay attention to the voltage where it started flashing.


----------



## dwminer

Interesting, I also measured 9.5 amps with four Tenergy 10,000mAh in turbo mode. I thought it was a faulty reading. Later I will get my Astro Model 101 Super Whatt Meter out and see if I can figure a way it adapt it . It measures both watts, amps and volts at the same time. I used it with electric airplanes, but it’s been some time ago since I last used it.
Dave


----------



## HKJ

dwminer said:


> Interesting, I also measured 9.5 amps with four Tenergy 10,000mAh in turbo mode. I thought it was a faulty reading. Later I will get my Astro Model 101 Super Whatt Meter out and see if I can figure a way it adapt it . It measures both watts, amps and volts at the same time. I used it with electric airplanes, but it’s been some time ago since I last used it.
> Dave


 
The problem with measuring on flashlights is wire and meter resistance. To do the above curve I used a bench power supply and measured the voltage at the flashlight with separate wires. This eliminates any errors in the voltage.
Measuring watt is easy, you just multiply volt and ampere (this works only with DC).


----------



## MichaelW

35-30 watts, wow! This is what Eneloops XX were made for.
Is there room for 4AA to D adapters?


----------



## recDNA

HKJ said:


> Here is a current measurement of the TK70 at different voltages:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maximum is 9.5 Ampere at around 3.8 volt, then it steps down in output.
> The light has a low battery warning, where it starts flashing. The actual voltage might be mode depend, but I did not pay attention to the voltage where it started flashing.


 
Would the high amp.draw make alkalines more likely to rupture? I know alkalines always rupture in my maglights but I don't know.why. in fact.my frustration with alkalines ruining maglights is what first brought me here.


----------



## HKJ

MichaelW said:


> Is there room for 4AA to D adapters?



The tube diameter can exactly fit 4 eneloops.


----------



## uknewbie

recDNA said:


> Would the high amp.draw make alkalines more likely to rupture? I know alkalines always rupture in my maglights but I don't know.why. in fact.my frustration with alkalines ruining maglights is what first brought me here.


 
Just don't use them would be my advice. They always seem to leak eventually.

The performance from good nimh cells is so much better, and you can re-charge them.


----------



## CJ1

*TK70 AND KEYCHAIN LIGHT?*

Hey everybody I am going to pick up a TK70 and a keychain light for the wife. the first question I have is I would like to get the light and batteries/charger as a package. What would be my best batteries and charger for the TK70? Also what keychain light that Fenix makes would be best? Cost is really not a concern. Where would I find the best deal? Thanks CJ

CJ your thread has been merged as I think you'll find plenty of helpful information in this thread - Norm


----------



## samgab

HKJ said:


> Here is a current measurement of the TK70 at different voltages:
> (curve chart)
> Maximum is 9.5 Ampere at around 3.8 volt, then it steps down in output.
> The light has a low battery warning, where it starts flashing. The actual voltage might be mode depend, but I did not pay attention to the voltage where it started flashing.


 
Wow, brilliant, this is exactly what I was hoping for. Thank you so much for doing this HKJ. Those stepdowns at lower voltage look interesting.
And wow! Up to 9.5 Amps draw and over 35 Watts! Impressive figures!

I wonder how high the voltage could go with the circuit still regulating brightness. I see that at about 6.8 Volts the current is still over 4Amps.

The chart also shows why 3 Alkalines don't appear to work well... The voltage sags quickly to below 1.2V per cell, and that brings overall voltage quickly below the ~3.8 dropdown level.


----------



## HKJ

samgab said:


> I wonder how high the voltage could go with the circuit still regulating brightness. I see that at about 6.8 Volts the current is still over 4Amps.



I am not going to test that, I will not risk blowing the electronic in the light.


----------



## samgab

HKJ said:


> I am not going to test that, I will not risk blowing the electronic in the light.


 
No of course not, I wouldn't want you to do that. I was just wondering aloud. Thanks for what you did do with the chart.


----------



## samgab

Well, I just finally bought a TK70 from local NZ Fenix supplier. I'm going to go and pick it up. I'll open it and check the reflector and tint before I leave with it.


----------



## Icarus1

Has anyone found a place to get the TK70s (Thai version)? Does anyone have any experience with Thai Power Light?


----------



## samgab

I picked the TK70 up... but I'm taking it back again later this evening to swap it. I seem to have got a dud. It was sometimes turning on sometimes not, so we concluded that maybe one of my NiMH's might have been faulty, but I took it home, and tried a good set of Alkalines in it, and it won't turn on at all. I also had the squealing from the button region, and the serial number on the box and the head don't match... That last was just a simple mixup at the suppliers end, which I'll sort out tonight. 
And also the 2 emitters were one tint, and the third emitter a different, greenish tint.
I'm going to get the head that matches the serial number of the box I have and see how I get on...


----------



## chakrawal

Icarus1 said:


> Has anyone found a place to get the TK70s (Thai version)? Does anyone have any experience with Thai Power Light?


 
You won't be disappointed. They are very professional and honest.


----------



## dwminer

samgab said:


> I picked the TK70 up... but I'm taking it back again later this evening to swap it. I seem to have got a dud. It was sometimes turning on sometimes not, so we concluded that maybe one of my NiMH's might have been faulty, but I took it home, and tried a good set of Alkalines in it, and it won't turn on at all. I also had the squealing from the button region, and the serial number on the box and the head don't match... That last was just a simple mixup at the suppliers end, which I'll sort out tonight.
> And also the 2 emitters were one tint, and the third emitter a different, greenish tint.
> I'm going to get the head that matches the serial number of the box I have and see how I get on...




Easy fix, clean the battery tube joints, all of them so that all ground out to each 
other.
Dave


----------



## samgab

dwminer said:


> Easy fix, clean the battery tube joints, all of them so that all ground out to each
> other.
> Dave


 
Negative... Thanks for the suggestion. I've tested the voltage at the top of the tube with batteries in but the head off, and the voltage is flowing through, no continuity issues there. The issue is inside the head, it's a ****ie one. Cleaning all the contact points was the obvious first thing to try, but it wasn't the issue, so it made no difference. I'm heading out shortly to exchange it for another one.


----------



## samgab

Well an update, my very helpful local Fenix dealer swapped the TK70 out for another one.
This one works perfectly with all of my batteries.
Also, the 3 XM-L emitters are perfectly matched in this head, and none of them are green.
Much happier now. I had do do about 140Kms of driving around today for this, but it's night now, and wow, was it worth it!
I just wish I didn't live in such a well street-lit area 
I might have to sign up as a SAR (Search and Rescue) volunteer in the local area.


----------



## xed888

samgab said:


> Well an update, my very helpful local Fenix dealer swapped the TK70 out for another one.
> This one works perfectly with all of my batteries.
> Also, the 3 XM-L emitters are perfectly matched in this head, and none of them are green.
> Much happier now. I had do do about 140Kms of driving around today for this, but it's night now, and wow, was it worth it!
> I just wish I didn't live in such a well street-lit area
> I might have to sign up as a SAR (Search and Rescue) volunteer in the local area.


 

Well sam, you know what you need to do now (pics, hint hint)


----------



## samgab

xed888 said:


> Well sam, you know what you need to do now (pics, hint hint)


 
Oh alright, here are a few:

































I'm not sure what sort of pictures to take. It's torrential rain, and a well street lit area here, so no good for beam shots.
Any things anyone wants to see in a youtube video? :thumbsup:


----------



## Pandorum

A torture test?



Just Kidding, but you asked. 

Really nice pics there. I keep thinking that the TK 70 reminds me of something and I finally thought of it.
It looks like a King's Scepter!
TK70 = light scepter?


----------



## kj2




----------



## Richub

Howly crapstick... :huh:

Talking about some illumination there... LOL 
Insane.


----------



## samgab

Wow KJ2, great picture! This is one impressive light alright.


----------



## scaramanga

kj2 said:


>


 
Wow. I want one.


----------



## samgab

I'm trying to test the runtime with my 9Ah NiMH cells... not in a very scientific way at this point... It's been going for about 20 mins on turbo so far, and boy those cooling fins are getting hot!




Still rising... it's up over 53 degrees Celsius so far as I type this...


----------



## kj2

samgab said:


> Wow KJ2, great picture! This is one impressive light alright.


 Even the forester was very interested in the TK70


----------



## kj2




----------



## kj2

Also with my TK70, the clicky of the On/Off button is different than the clicky of the mode switch. With the mode-switch I can hear a "click", but when I push the On/Off button, I hear almost noting.


----------



## Fatso

kj2 said:


>


 
I just bought a SR91 and got it yesterday in the mail.I'm impressed with it! But that is one hell of a TK70 beam shot!! Now I want one! Looks like I have yet an other to buy


----------



## regulation

WOW WHAT a picture, impressive and nice white beam! really love seeing it!!!


----------



## xed888

Its nice to note that people havent been plagues by any green tints as with the TK35. Makes me feel more confident about my soon-to-arrive TK70


----------



## xed888

kj2 said:


> Also with my TK70, the clicky of the On/Off button is different than the clicky of the mode switch. With the mode-switch I can hear a "click", but when I push the On/Off button, I hear almost noting.


 
i suspect that the On/off is an electronic switch whereas the mode cycle is physical? please correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## kj2

xed888 said:


> Its nice to note that people havent been plagues by any green tints as with the TK35. Makes me feel more confident about my soon-to-arrive TK70


 On mid-mode, I have a little bit of greenish spill. But that's it


----------



## kj2

xed888 said:


> i suspect that the On/off is an electronic switch whereas the mode cycle is physical? please correct me if i am wrong.


 I don't know, anybody else does???


----------



## samgab

xed888 said:


> i suspect that the On/off is an electronic switch whereas the mode cycle is physical? please correct me if i am wrong.


 
Nope, they're both the same kind of electronic switch, neither of them is a "clicky" physical switch (as in the TK35). I don't know what is up with KJ2's, on mine the mode and on/off switches both "click" the same amount. They're exactly identical in terms of the amount of pressure before they "click" and the volume and tactile feel of the click.

As for the green, the one with a faulty head that I returned had one green tinted emitter and 2 white tinted emitters. It was a real lemon in every way that first one. This one I have now is much better.


----------



## xed888

samgab said:


> Nope, they're both the same kind of electronic switch, neither of them is a "clicky" physical switch (as in the TK35). I don't know what is up with KJ2's, on mine the mode and on/off switches both "click" the same amount. They're exactly identical in terms of the amount of pressure before they "click" and the volume and tactile feel of the click.
> 
> As for the green, the one with a faulty head that I returned had one green tinted emitter and 2 white tinted emitters. It was a real lemon in every way that first one. This one I have now is much better.


 
Was hoping you would chime in about your TK70... and you have! +1 to no green emitters!


----------



## kj2

samgab said:


> Nope, they're both the same kind of electronic switch, neither of them is a "clicky" physical switch (as in the TK35). I don't know what is up with KJ2's, on mine the mode and on/off switches both "click" the same amount. They're exactly identical in terms of the amount of pressure before they "click" and the volume and tactile feel of the click.
> 
> As for the green, the one with a faulty head that I returned had one green tinted emitter and 2 white tinted emitters. It was a real lemon in every way that first one. This one I have now is much better.


As I turned the light more often on and off. The On/off button feels more the same as the mode-switch. But still, the mode-switch clicks more than the power button.

I had this problem also in the begin with my TK41. That problem is gone now.


----------



## samgab

Here you go:

It's the first time I've uploaded a video straight from iPhone 4, no editing or anything... Bit of a shocker!


----------



## kj2

samgab said:


> Here you go:
> 
> It's the first time I've uploaded a video straight from iPhone 4, no editing or anything... Bit of a shocker!



Thanks for the video. But mine power button doesn't sound that way, my mode switch does.
I see that the "TK70 logo' on your is off centre in comparison with the buttons. My "TK70" stamp is right under the switches.
Or is that because you have twisted the tube a bit??


----------



## samgab

kj2 said:


> Thanks for the video. But mine power button doesn't sound that way, my mode switch does.
> I see that the "TK70 logo' on your is off centre in comparison with the buttons. My "TK70" stamp is right under the switches.
> Or is that because you have twisted the tube a bit??


 
The off centre logo is because I locked the light out by unscrewing the head a little bit so it wouldn't be turning off and on etc as I clicked the buttons. when it's tightened up propertly that little gap isn't there, and also the logo aligns properly with the centre of the buttons. Good spotting! :thumbsup:


----------



## kj2

ok I've just made a video of my clickly.

I did noticed, while I made the video, when I push harder on the on/off switch it sounds more like the mode-switch.

(sound is sometimes little bit crappy;


----------



## kj2

Mine power switch sounds more like the mode-switch now, but still the mode-switch must be pressed harder.


----------



## xed888

it sounds ok, kj2. You dont have to worry. thanks guys for the video uploads.


----------



## kj2

xed888 said:


> it sounds ok, kj2. You dont have to worry. thanks guys for the video uploads.


 Thanks 

- have taken a good look at mine TK70 and I noticed that my TK70-extender, just like the head of my TK21U2, isn't as black as the rest of the body.
It's more a deep dark blue colour than it is black. Can't get a pic of it, my Canon camera won't catch the colour difference good.


----------



## samgab

This is good. It's reached the point where it's stepped down from Turbo to High, on the 9Ah NiMHs. That means that I know from HKJ's chart that they've gone below about 3.6-3.7 Volts under load combined... or ~0.9 volts per cell. Which means it's time to recharge!


----------



## samgab

kj2 said:


> Thanks
> 
> - have taken a good look at mine TK70 and I noticed that my TK70-extender, just like the head of my TK21U2, isn't as black as the rest of the body.
> It's more a deep dark blue colour than it is black. Can't get a pic of it, my Canon camera won't catch the colour difference good.


 
Again, I don't seem to be able to see that on my one either. But then your clicking sounded fine to me too. Maybe I'm just not errr, what's a nice way to say it... Maybe I'm just not as attuned to the minute flaws.


----------



## kj2

samgab said:


> Again, I don't seem to be able to see that on my one either. But then your clicking sounded fine to me too. Maybe I'm just not errr, what's a nice way to say it... Maybe I'm just not as attuned to the minute flaws.


 Maybe I'm to picky, but still- it's a €200,- light. I want some quality for that amount of money


----------



## superpila

Does anybody know if the TK70 can stand 11V? I know that it can't according to the specs but many other Fenix Flashlights can be driven outside specs. 
In case, it would be possible to use 3 x 32600 removing the extender.


----------



## chakrawal

superpila said:


> Does anybody know if the TK70 can stand 11V? I know that it can't according to the specs but many other Fenix Flashlights can be driven outside specs.
> In case, it would be possible to use 3 x 32600 removing the extender.


 
8V max for US version, 8.4V max for Thailand version but I think US version can also take 8.4V.


----------



## xed888

chakrawal said:


> 8V max for US version, 8.4V max for Thailand version but I think US version can also take 8.4V.


 
I think you are right. All that is needed is a body to fit 2x32600. The head should take the voltage fine. I dont think Fenix would go through all the trouble of adapting a different driver for just one country.


----------



## samgab

xed888 said:


> I think you are right. All that is needed is a body to fit 2x32600. The head should take the voltage fine. I dont think Fenix would go through all the trouble of adapting a different driver for just one country.


 
A body such as the TK50 has, for instance?  I don't know if the threads are the same pitch.


----------



## xed888

samgab said:


> A body such as the TK50 has, for instance?  I don't know if the threads are the same pitch.


 



Or if you have a lathe or know people, you can easily fashion one from aluminium.


----------



## uknewbie

kj2 said:


>



Thanks for the pictures.

It is hard to take a single beamshot and have it reflect what you see with your eyes. You can make it look as bright or dark as you like. I am not an expert by any means but it is helpful to see another light with the same settings to give comparison.

Am I correct in saying this was a 4sec shot at ISO 1600?

Remember seeing a thread some time ago about so called "ideal" settings to use for beamshots but can't quite remember.

I will try to do some comparison shots with the SR90 when I am off work in the next few days.


----------



## kj2

uknewbie said:


> Thanks for the pictures.
> 
> It is hard to take a single beamshot and have it reflect what you see with your eyes. You can make it look as bright or dark as you like. I am not an expert by any means but it is helpful to see another light with the same settings to give comparison.
> 
> Am I correct in saying this was a 4sec shot at ISO 1600?
> 
> Remember seeing a thread some time ago about so called "ideal" settings to use for beamshots but can't quite remember.
> 
> I will try to do some comparison shots with the SR90 when I am off work in the next few days.


 Well I can say, what you see on the pics, is almost the same as I see in real-life. 
On this pic, the beam is a bit to bright, but overall- it blows your mind


----------



## MichaelW

*Everybody hates alkalines*



recDNA said:


> Would the high amp.draw make alkalines more likely to rupture? I know alkalines always rupture in my maglights but I don't know.why. in fact.my frustration with alkalines ruining maglights is what first brought me here.


 
I think the question is how does the Fenix circuit handle hysteresis?
4 D cell alkalines will sag under 30 watts, causing the circuit to demand more power, which will cause even more voltage sag under load (now 35 watts) which will result in even more alkaline voltage sag, dropping under the critical voltage. (3.7 volts-ish? 0.925 is a pretty good discharge cutoff threshold for NiMh right?)
The voltage recovers from the reduced power draw, so does the circuit return, or attempt to return to turbo? I am guessing not.
Even high mode is going to be tough for alkalines, 2.25 watts from a D-cell. I'd hope that a 50% duty cycle would work here. (5 minutes on, 5 minutes off)


----------



## HKJ

*Re: Everybody hates alkalines*



MichaelW said:


> The voltage recovers from the reduced power draw, so does the circuit return, or attempt to return to turbo? I am guessing not.



I did not test that, but you can see in my curve that the voltage did raise a bit when the light switched from turbo to high, without it switching back.
My guess is that it does a real mode switch and you have to press the mode button to get back to turbo again.


----------



## recDNA

Man I wish I had that option. I asked batteryjunction but no dice.


----------



## samgab

Yes, I've tested this with batteries. If the mode drops, say from turbo to high, it doesn't go back to turbo again automatically. You have to click the mode button once to make it go back to high.
And this light doesn't do too well with Alkalines, as they start to get lower in power. It reaches a point where the light will shut off in high mode rather than dropping down levels, and then you can't turn it on again to get low mode even, because of the electronic switch. This is likely because the Alkalines have sagged so much and can't support that sort of current draw. I didn't have those sorts of problems with the NiMH cells.
After messing about with both sorts of batteries, I'd certainly make this recommendation: If you have this torch, use NiMHs.


----------



## dwminer

“If you have this torch, use NiMHs.”
Agreeded, like four of the Tenergy 10,000mAh. I also have some AccuEvolution, But I don’t trust them for extended times, and they are slow to recharge.


----------



## dongkoo

My Fenix TK70s.







Fenix TK70s & Fenix LD01


----------



## samgab

dongkoo said:


> My Fenix TK70s.
> 
> \


 
Ooh la la, you have the elusive "special for Thailand" TK70S!
I wanted to do a joke picture with my keyring and keys attached to the end of mine. You know the sort of "this is my edc keychain light" pic.
My Fenix dealer, the official NZ dealer in Auckland, heard from Fenix that they are planning to come out with some kind of battery system eventually.
for lights like the TK60 and TK70, I suppose something like a charger and battery combo? I have no further details, but I'm interested to see what happens there.
I wonder if it will be possible to buy the shorter battery tube and 2 x LiPo cells or something as an addon to the TK70... Pure speculation.


----------



## kj2

samgab said:


> Ooh la la, you have the elusive "special for Thailand" TK70S!
> I wanted to do a joke picture with my keyring and keys attached to the end of mine. You know the sort of "this is my edc keychain light" pic.
> My Fenix dealer, the official NZ dealer in Auckland, heard from Fenix that they are planning to come out with some kind of battery system eventually.
> for lights like the TK60 and TK70, I suppose something like a charger and battery combo? I have no further details, but I'm interested to see what happens there.
> I wonder if it will be possible to buy the shorter battery tube and 2 x LiPo cells or something as an addon to the TK70... Pure speculation.


 So a sort of battery-pack. Could be handy


----------



## samgab

fonarik has a review of a pre-production sample, and they took apart the head. Pics as well:
http://fonarik.com/fenix/flagman-obzor-fenix-tk70.html#more-6285


----------



## kj2

samgab said:


> fonarik has a review of a pre-production sample, and they took apart the head. Pics as well:
> http://fonarik.com/fenix/flagman-obzor-fenix-tk70.html#more-6285


 nice


----------



## uknewbie

To continue the SR90 comparison theme:

*Heat sinking*

I can't help but think the Olight has far better heat sinking than the TK70. By the looks of those head pictures of the Fenix, I am pretty sure. The Olight has far more fins/surface metal, including that thicker fin near the LED and the huge chunky "nut" type thing by the switch. Even down to the far deeper knurling on the handle. The picture below shows this:

Fenix TK70 - Olight SR90 - Elektrolumens Firesword





(on a side note, the Firesword might not appear to have "that" much heat sinking, but this contains a huge core of solid copper that the LED's sit directly on and the body walls are very thick!)

*Operation
*
The switch on the SR90 feels better too IMHO. I can make my Fenix switch "click" sometimes without activating the light, I need to press again harder. I do like the twin button system though, easy to figure out. I also prefer the cool blue colour of the Olight button.


*Beam*

The Olight seems to have a tighter hotspot and has a wider spill area. I rather suspect it will ever so slightly out-throw the Fenix, although have not tested this over sufficient distance yet to know. The beams are quite simliar though and the Fenix has an impressive hot spot at medium distances, it is huge.


*Power*

I also like that the Olight has built in power, can be re-charged in my car and has the remaining light indicator. _The SR90 to me feels like a more premium product._


*Cost*

That said even taking into account battery and charger cost, it is probably still more expensive than the Fenix, although if you buy a good charger and good cells, not much in it. If you already have cells and a charger, then there is a large price difference of course. I paid £315 for my SR90 and £180 for my TK70 in the UK.


*Handling*

Thinner body of the Fenix is easier to hold in your hand and you can tell it weighs less than the Olight, which feels very heavy by comparison, which I never really thought as much before getting the Fenix. The Fenix TK70 is also thin and long enough to hold under your arm or on your shoulder.

Note also as in above pic, my "Fenix TK70" lettering does not line up with the switches, minor annoyance.

Hope this helps anyone swithering between the two!

*Both are impressive lights though IMO.
*
:thumbsup:


----------



## xed888

Well put, mate. Nice comparison write-up.


----------



## kj2

Want to see the TK70 next to the SR90, in real life 
Think that the SR90 will throw further, but TK70 is brighter.


----------



## xed888

kj2 said:


> Want to see the TK70 next to the SR90, in real life
> Think that the SR90 will throw further, but TK70 is brighter.


 
I am just waiting in anticipation for HKJ with his TK70 and SR92 and SR90 comparison!


----------



## HKJ

xed888 said:


> I am just waiting in anticipation for HKJ with his TK70 and SR92 and SR90 comparison!


 
Me too, but the custom office is extremely slow at the current time.


----------



## uknewbie

To give you a better idea of what I mean about beam style, here is a quick picture of both at once.

TK70 left, SR90 right. I made sure they were both equal distances/angles from the wall. Not scientific, just gives you the jist if you have not seen them.


----------



## xed888

Thanks. The olight does have a huge spill! But I don't have the cash for both so am sticking with the Fenix. Hope it arrives soon


----------



## kj2

thanks uknewbie


----------



## tre

Thanks uknewbie. The TK70 hotspot looks huge.


----------



## uknewbie

They are both very close to the wall, so the hotspot size in realtion to the spill size obviously varies with distance. That said it still works as a comparison between the two lights.


----------



## uknewbie

xed888 said:


> Thanks. The olight does have a huge spill! But I don't have the cash for both so am sticking with the Fenix. Hope it arrives soon



Where have you ordered it from? I got mine from Heinnie Haynes, next day!


----------



## xed888

deleted


----------



## Pandorum

uknewbie said:


> To continue the SR90 comparison theme:
> 
> *Heat sinking*
> 
> I can't help but think the Olight has far better heat sinking than the TK70. By the looks of those head pictures of the Fenix, I am pretty sure. The Olight has far more fins/surface metal, including that thicker fin near the LED and the huge chunky "nut" type thing by the switch. Even down to the far deeper knurling on the handle. The picture below shows this:
> 
> Fenix TK70 - Olight SR90 - Elektrolumens Firesword
> 
> (on a side note, the Firesword might not appear to have "that" much heat sinking, but this contains a huge core of solid copper that the LED's sit directly on and the body walls are very thick!)
> 
> *Operation
> *
> The switch on the SR90 feels better too IMHO. I can make my Fenix switch "click" sometimes without activating the light, I need to press again harder. I do like the twin button system though, easy to figure out. I also prefer the cool blue colour of the Olight button.
> 
> 
> *Beam*
> 
> The Olight seems to have a tighter hotspot and has a wider spill area. I rather suspect it will ever so slightly out-throw the Fenix, although have not tested this over sufficient distance yet to know. The beams are quite simliar though and the Fenix has an impressive hot spot at medium distances, it is huge.
> 
> 
> *Power*
> 
> I also like that the Olight has built in power, can be re-charged in my car and has the remaining light indicator. _The SR90 to me feels like a more premium product._
> 
> 
> *Cost*
> 
> That said even taking into account battery and charger cost, it is probably still more expensive than the Fenix, although if you buy a good charger and good cells, not much in it. If you already have cells and a charger, then there is a large price difference of course. I paid £315 for my SR90 and £180 for my TK70 in the UK.
> 
> 
> *Handling*
> 
> Thinner body of the Fenix is easier to hold in your hand and you can tell it weighs less than the Olight, which feels very heavy by comparison, which I never really thought as much before getting the Fenix. The Fenix TK70 is also thin and long enough to hold under your arm or on your shoulder.
> 
> Note also as in above pic, my "Fenix TK70" lettering does not line up with the switches, minor annoyance.
> 
> Hope this helps anyone swithering between the two!
> 
> *Both are impressive lights though IMO.
> *
> :thumbsup:



You forgot to mention that the tk70 has more light levels including a low 20 lumens.


----------



## easilyled

Considering that we're even comparing the TK70 to the SR90 when the SR90 has in fact been in production for 2 years is, in my opinion, an amazing tribute to the SR90.

The fact is that XM-Ls are considerably more efficient emitters than SST-90s and one would expect that in 2 years, for a similar power consumption, the newer lights should be much brighter.

However Olight designed the SR90 so well around the SST-90 emitter that it is still the benchmark that all other high-powered led flashlights are compared to and it is still the king of throw for such a high powered led light.


----------



## nodoubt

easilyled said:


> Considering that we're even comparing the TK70 to the SR90 when the SR90 has in fact been in production for 2 years is, in my opinion, an amazing tribute to the SR90.
> 
> The fact is that XM-Ls are considerably more efficient emitters than SST-90s and one would expect that in 2 years, for a similar power consumption, the newer lights should be much brighter.
> 
> However Olight designed the SR90 so well around the SST-90 emitter that it is still the benchmark that all other high-powered led flashlights are compared to and it is still the king of throw for such a high powered led light.




well said sir....:thumbsup:


----------



## 2100

easilyled said:


> Considering that we're even comparing the TK70 to the SR90 when the SR90 has in fact been in production for 2 years is, in my opinion, an amazing tribute to the SR90.


 
I already can't wait for the next gen emitters/lights! More lumens + cheaper!


----------



## 2100

BTW, for those who are on the fence due to batteries/charger esp the charger, you can look at the hobby chargers. Much more functionality + control, you need to know what you are doing though. IMAX B6 and Turnigy Acucell-6 are nice ones..... the termination functions are all there. I think all of us can easily get 12V adapters, i have too many in the house and besides I have a 12V 15A one. I have Pb SLAs and many Li-ion, so its a no-brainer. I have the usual AA NiMH and Li-ion 18650 chargers. You'd have the added functionality of testing discharge performance of your NiMH/Li-ion, great use for hobbyists.

4 x D NiMH in series, 0.3C charge current of 3A, good... Faster than the MD-3000. Stick some magnets in between them and charge in a safe place. No worries. The magnets can be gotten from DX. Just a word of caution, do not use the Neo magnets as button top raisers in flashlights for your cells esp unprotected ones.

When I see the price of a MD-3000 + shipping overseas, I went... :sick2: For those in the USA, the savings from getting from HKE can get you a set of Tenergy 10AH batteries + hobby charger.


----------



## xed888

Anyone know what the bin of the TK70 is? T6 or U2? I hear the Olight SR92 is U2.


----------



## kj2

xed888 said:


> Anyone know what the bin of the TK70 is? T6 or U2? I hear the Olight SR92 is U2.


 For what I know, it's T6


----------



## samgab

It's T6. If you look up your serial number on the Fenix website for your TK70, it states that (with mine at least) it's Cree XM-L T6.


----------



## kj2

samgab said:


> It's T6. If you look up your serial number on the Fenix website for your TK70, it states that (with mine at least) it's Cree XM-L T6.


 With mine too  so T6 it is


----------



## xed888

Thanks guys.


----------



## kj2

samgab said:


> Ooh la la, you have the elusive "special for Thailand" TK70S!
> I wanted to do a joke picture with my keyring and keys attached to the end of mine. You know the sort of "this is my edc keychain light" pic.
> My Fenix dealer, the official NZ dealer in Auckland, heard from Fenix that they are planning to come out with some kind of battery system eventually.
> for lights like the TK60 and TK70, I suppose something like a charger and battery combo? I have no further details, but I'm interested to see what happens there.
> I wonder if it will be possible to buy the shorter battery tube and 2 x LiPo cells or something as an addon to the TK70... Pure speculation.



Just got a email about the system for the TK70;

Hello Kevin,​ ​ This is Fenix manufacturer in China.​ ​ Yes, We are planning to make a battery system for the TK70, it including the charger and 4* Ni-HM D-cells to support our TK70. it is will be done, more information, please wait a while patiently, .​ ​ Weekend regards!​ ​ Sincerely,​ Sarah ​


----------



## samgab

kj2 said:


> Just got a email about the system for the TK70;
> 
> Hello Kevin,​ ​ This is Fenix manufacturer in China.​ ​ Yes, We are planning to make a battery system for the TK70, it including the charger and 4* Ni-HM D-cells to support our TK70. it is will be done, more information, please wait a while patiently, .​ ​ Weekend regards!​ ​ Sincerely,​ Sarah ​


 
Thanks for the update KJ2. So it's true... but NiMH x 4. Oh well. I wonder how many Ah they will be.


----------



## xed888

Forgive me for not seeing the point in this if we already have 4 separate NiMH cells and a charger. Not much use, is it?


----------



## samgab

Nope. Not much good for us. But I suppose they will be aiming it at people who don't have any D NiMH cells or a D charger.
I haven't found this light to be much chop with Alkalines. It really craves NiMHs, or at least, a high current power supply.
The spring seems to be very strong, and is scratching the base of the lowermost D cell badly, and the D cells are all getting dented bases.


----------



## 2100

samgab said:


> Nope. Not much good for us. But I suppose they will be aiming it at people who don't have any D NiMH cells or a D charger.
> I haven't found this light to be much chop with Alkalines. It really craves NiMHs, or at least, a high current power supply.
> The spring seems to be very strong, and is scratching the base of the lowermost D cell badly, and the D cells are all getting dented bases.


 
Use a Neodymium magnet for the bottom cell? DX sells them rather cheaply. 15mm x 1mm is good but the biggest is 20mm x 1mm thickness. At that position there is no way it'd short out if it shifts due to a very hard knock (eg 2m drop).


----------



## samgab

That's an idea. I'd thought of it and have ordered some RE magnets anyway to use for a hobby charger cheers. Or maybe I'll try a 10 cent coin in the interim... Shorting isn't a problem at the bottom of the battery tube by the spring because everything down there is negative: the cannister of the D cell, the spring, the end cap, the (anodized) side walls of the torch... There's nothing it could touch that would short it with anything. 
I think I need to compress the spring a bit too. A strong spring is a good thing, but this is REALLY strong! It wouldn't matter with throwaway Alkalines, but I want these NiMHs to last!


----------



## Pandorum

Thanks for noticing.
I checked my batteries today and they also have a small dent on the negative side. Nothing that would worry me though I think.

However it got me wondering about the top contact area on the flashlight head. I hope it is robust enough for the constant pressure. 
When not in immediate use I think I'll partially unscrew the tailcap to reduce the pressure.


----------



## samgab

Yeah, I think it's okay at the head. The gold plated contact is spring loaded and recedes into the plastic surround when it has pressure from the battery button top, and then the pressure of the battery is resting on the hard plastic surround rather than the button contact, and it seems pretty solid.


----------



## Tec2000

dongkoo said:


> My Fenix TK70s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenix TK70s & Fenix LD01


vow.....
b careful your trousers....
For mine, i found the protector of bulb from snack's covered can


----------



## samgab

Tec2000 said:


> For mine, i found the protector of bulb from snack's covered can


 
Does that work as a diffuser too?


----------



## 2100

They need strong contact, which is good. 7-9A is no kidding.


----------



## iocheretyanny

Would 4 C Batteries be a better choice then 4D? 
Half the capacity but much smaller and lighter.


----------



## samgab

Would 4 C cells be a better choice THAN 4 D's?

Horses for courses. For me, no they wouldn't be. I really like the balance of it with 4 D's.
But I'm sure there are some users that would like to run it on C cells.


----------



## ufokillerz

really hoping for a 2d body to be offered for those that have the 4d body. or someone to turn them out on their lathes!


----------



## xed888

got my TK70 yesterday and its the bomb! Real heavy too  I can see what samgab means by not wanting a 2D version as all the weight would be at the head. 4D, although its freaking heavy, feels evenly balanced at the neck. Cant imagine having only two batts, it'd be top heavy 

kj2, i know what you mean by your switch problem now. Mine is the same, only if you do not press the switch squarely. but i dont think its a deal breaker. just make sure to press it squarely


----------



## liquidwater

has anyone tried any imedion 9500 lsd or tenergy 8000 lsd batteries in their tk70s? and if so, how do they perform on turbo?


----------



## monkeyboy

Running it on a magcharger pack with the 3D tube could also be an interesting option. Anyone tried this?

@liquidwater
I've just received 4D imedions in the post so I'll let you know how they hold up once I've had a chance to put them through their paces. They're insanely expensive so I hope they're good.


----------



## monkeyboy

samgab said:


> I think I need to compress the spring a bit too. A strong spring is a good thing, but this is REALLY strong! It wouldn't matter with throwaway Alkalines, but I want these NiMHs to last!


 
I agree, the spring tension is definitely too high and dents the bottom of the cells. I removed the spring and compressed it slightly in a vice before using my expensive imedions. It's fine now, no dents and still makes good contact.


----------



## kj2

monkeyboy said:


> I agree, the spring tension is definitely too high and dents the bottom of the cells. I removed the spring and compressed it slightly in a vice before using my expensive imedions. It's fine now, no dents and still makes good contact.


 The spring doesn't make dents in my Tenergy's.


----------



## xed888

monkeyboy said:


> I agree, the spring tension is definitely too high and dents the bottom of the cells. I removed the spring and compressed it slightly in a vice before using my expensive imedions. It's fine now, no dents and still makes good contact.


 
This might sound silly but how do you remove the spring? I have the same problem with compression


----------



## monkeyboy

xed888 said:


> This might sound silly but how do you remove the spring? I have the same problem with compression



Just pull it out with pliers (and watch it fly across the living room). I found it was harder to remove than to put back in.


----------



## samgab

Well THIS might sound a bit silly, but I've been running a 20 cent piece in between the spring and the bottom cell. It's protecting the base of the cell and the current seems to flow through no problem. Plus if I find myself stuck in the middle of nowhere with only a corner store nearby and my TK70 and I need a piece of candy, I'll conveniently have some money with me! But seriously, the spring tension seems to be a bit less now, just from pressing it in with my thumb as hard as I could a few times.


----------



## houtex

educate me please.

I just got my *Titanium MD3000 and Tenergy* batteries. I got turbo for about 3 mins before it dropped down to high. What gives? The batteries spent 6 hours on the charger before me and the TK70 went to work last night. What is the "cycling" I must do withthe batteries? 

I have to admit, it was a GREAT 3 mins.


----------



## xed888

samgab said:


> Well THIS might sound a bit silly, but I've been running a 20 cent piece in between the spring and the bottom cell. It's protecting the base of the cell and the current seems to flow through no problem. Plus if I find myself stuck in the middle of nowhere with only a corner store nearby and my TK70 and I need a piece of candy, I'll conveniently have some money with me! But seriously, the spring tension seems to be a bit less now, just from pressing it in with my thumb as hard as I could a few times.


 
Does the pressure not transmit to the bottom of the other cells then? Cause i do notice indentations from the tabs of the positive on the negative side of the cells.


----------



## samgab

houtex said:


> educate me please.
> 
> I just got my *Titanium MD3000 and Tenergy* batteries. I got turbo for about 3 mins before it dropped down to high. What gives? The batteries spent 6 hours on the charger before me and the TK70 went to work last night. What is the "cycling" I must do withthe batteries?
> 
> I have to admit, it was a GREAT 3 mins.



That must be disappointing for you. Something must be wrong. Although I've never discharged it all in one go, I've had mine going for at least an hour in accumulated time on turbo before giving the battery a recharge, but not because it was flat, I just wanted them fully charged again. Cycling is where you run the battery flat, then recharge, and so on. It often takes a few cycles to get full capacity out of your cells, although often less so with LSD cells.
Do you have a voltage meter?
Edit: check out the useful info found at http://batteryuniversity.com/ particularly the stuff on NiMH.
Edit: Does the instruction manual for the Titanium charger of yours have specs info about how many Amps charge rate it puts out per cell with 4 D cells in there at a time? Were the cells showing as fully charged when you took them off the charger?


----------



## samgab

xed888 said:


> Does the pressure not transmit to the bottom of the other cells then? Cause i do notice indentations from the tabs of the positive on the negative side of the cells.


 
Yes, of course, but all the cells have a slight dent on the bases now, and don't seem to be getting any worse. It's only very slight and the can is pretty tough, so I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## houtex

Ok something else has happened. I thought they would need another charge so back in the charger they went. 20 minutes later the charger is off, no lights at all and I unplugged it and the plug is very warm? Damn.... am I ever going to get to really enjoy this light?.........


----------



## samgab

houtex said:


> Ok something else has happened. I thought they would need another charge so back in the charger they went. 20 minutes later the charger is off, no lights at all and I unplugged it and the plug is very warm? Damn.... am I ever going to get to really enjoy this light?.........


 
I suspect that the charger might be at the root of the problems you're experiencing. I'd be hesitant to cast blame on the torch or the cells just yet...


----------



## monkeyboy

One or more of the cells could have gone bad. This is not uncommon for NiMh. The light will drop down to high if the cells are not holding enough voltage under load. Measure the voltages of each cell just after use to see if they are even.


----------



## houtex

Looking over the charger, there is a small spot on the bottom of the device just underneath the charger port that appears to be melted!


----------



## samgab

houtex said:


> Looking over the charger, there is a small spot on the bottom of the device just underneath the charger port that appears to be melted!


 
I bet spending more money is the last thing you want to do at this point, but aside from a warranty claim with your charger supplier, may I suggest the Maha MH-C808M. I'm happy with it, seems to do a great job with AAA, AA, and D cells. (C too, but I don't use them). And it has 8 independent bays.
But yes, monkeyboy is right, it could still be a problem cell or two, and checking the voltages could help to determine the problem.
However from what you've said, all signs appear to be pointing towards the charger. Still not enough data for me to say that for sure though.


----------



## tre

The MD-3000 does get quite hot. I believe it charges at 1.5A per channel (too much for eneloop AA cells).


----------



## LightNightLight

*Fenix TK-70 turbo sound*

Hey guys,

does anyone else experience a silent high-pitched squeaking sound when running turbo? It clearly originates in the batteries. I'm using 4 new 11500mAh D cells. I've been running turbo for a few minutes until it dropped to high with the sound dissappearing. Now I can use turbo for about a minute until it drops to back high, but I can immediately swich back to turbo (squeak!). Any ideas? 

Matt


----------



## samgab

*Re: Fenix TK-70 turbo sound*



LightNightLight said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> does anyone else experience a silent high-pitched squeaking sound when running turbo? It clearly originates in the batteries. I'm using 4 new 11500mAh D cells. I've been running turbo for a few minutes until it dropped to high with the sound dissappearing. Now I can use turbo for about a minute until it drops to back high, but I can immediately swich back to turbo (squeak!). Any ideas?
> 
> Matt


 
They all do the squeak or hiss on turbo, from what I've heard. Mine does. It usually starts as soon as I turn it on to turbo, and slowly fades away in the first few seconds. As the batteries wear low the hissing is slower to fade out. It seems to be coming from the switch area, and I'm fairly sure it has to do with the high current.


----------



## LightNightLight

*Re: Fenix TK-70 turbo sound*

The D cells are charging at the moment so I'll hopefully be able to give it another try with fully charged ones tonight. I hope to get a longer runtime and not to experience the same as houtex. As for the hiss/squeak it doesn't really bother me, but I did not recall anyone mentioning it yet. But since my cells were already running low, that would speak against the sound fading out with less capacity. I initially thought (and worried) it would be coming from the switch area, too, but when I put my ear on the tube the sound was much more prominent in the battery tube. 

But still, great light. Can't wait to switch it on again.

Matt


----------



## dwminer

houtex said:


> Looking over the charger, there is a small spot on the bottom of the device just underneath the charger port that appears to be melted!


 
My first 3000 was bad, so I returned it for a credit and purchased a MAHA MH-C808M from Thomas along with some AccuEvolution cells.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...enix-TK70-–-Olight-SR90-Microfire-Warrior-III

Dave


----------



## ljw2k

*Re: Fenix TK-70 turbo sound*

I have just took the plunge and ordered the Fenix TK70 £118 including Delivery to the Uk and Would these batteries be any good ?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002LNSB46/

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280710406764&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## monkeyboy

*Re: Fenix TK-70 turbo sound*

The light seems to have time based throttling on turbo where the light dims down to high after a set time. Just like the TK35. You can re-enable turbo again immediately afterwards. Bit annoying really as I think the heatsinking is good enough not to need this.


----------



## bigchelis

*Re: Fenix TK-70 turbo sound*



ljw2k said:


> I have just took the plunge and ordered the Fenix TK70 £118 including Delivery to the Uk and Would these batteries be any good ?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002LNSB46/
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280710406764&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



If the NiMH D cells are not made by Tenergy dont even bother. Unless; you dont care about brute OTF lumens and just want something to get by, then they should still work.

bigC


----------



## samgab

*Re: Fenix TK-70 turbo sound*



monkeyboy said:


> The light seems to have time based throttling on turbo where the light dims down to high after a set time. Just like the TK35. You can re-enable turbo again immediately afterwards. Bit annoying really as I think the heatsinking is good enough not to need this.


 
Not time based, battery voltage based. Unless you're talking about over half an hour, which is about as long as I've had mine on turbo for in one go without turning it off.
See the voltage/current curve earlier on in this thread by HKJ. It shows how it automatically drops from turbo to high when the voltage drops to about 3.7V.
At that stage the current flow is up around just under 10 Amps, and it reduces to about 2.5 Amps when the level drops to high, the batterys immediately bounce back a little, so if you click the button you get a little bit more turbo, but it will quickly drop back down to high again at that stage.
But the flashlight will sustain turbo for as long as the battery has the power to feed it and stay above ~3.7V and ~9.5A.


----------



## ljw2k

*Re: Fenix TK-70 turbo sound*

I have a good supply of Sanyo enelopps and it does state when i purchased the flashlight that adapter will come with it free of charge so not expecting them to be anything special.

They are of type 2AA>D in par so 2400mAh x 2 gives nr 5000mAh which would give me half the runtime of the 10k D cells and i have seen graphs that the sanyo's are good for 8A plus .


----------



## LightNightLight

*Re: Fenix TK-70 turbo sound*



monkeyboy said:


> The light seems to have time based throttling on turbo where the light dims down to high after a set time. Just like the TK35. You can re-enable turbo again immediately afterwards. Bit annoying really as I think the heatsinking is good enough not to need this.



I've been running it on turbo now for at least half an hour straight with freshly charged 11500mAh's. Heatsink is HOT! Also, just like samgab noted, the hiss/squeak now fades after a few seconds and disappears ultimately. I highly recommend running this light with strong cells. When I first tried it out with alkalines there were four modes as well, but I wasn't really impressed with the turbo output, even though it was much brighter than my TK45 on turbo. Now it's really something else! It's like holding a effing lightsaber in your hands. Blows you away!!! :bow:

Matt


----------



## monkeyboy

*Re: Fenix TK-70 turbo sound*



samgab said:


> Not time based, battery voltage based. Unless you're talking about over half an hour, which is about as long as I've had mine on turbo for in one go without turning it off.
> See the voltage/current curve earlier on in this thread by HKJ. It shows how it automatically drops from turbo to high when the voltage drops to about 3.7V.
> At that stage the current flow is up around just under 10 Amps, and it reduces to about 2.5 Amps when the level drops to high, the batterys immediately bounce back a little, so if you click the button you get a little bit more turbo, but it will quickly drop back down to high again at that stage.
> But the flashlight will sustain turbo for as long as the battery has the power to feed it and stay above ~3.7V and ~9.5A.



MAybe there's something wrong with mine. I know about the low battery thing but this is different.


----------



## samgab

*Re: Fenix TK-70 turbo sound*



monkeyboy said:


> MAybe there's something wrong with mine. I know about the low battery thing but this is different.


 
I've just had mine running and at 45minutes it just dropped down from turbo to high a moment ago. I started in this instance with an already fairly flat battery, but I think if I'd started with a fully charged battery it would have run the full claimed duration for turbo.
The place to look for your issue is the cells. The torch just outputs based on the power it is supplied.


----------



## StandardBattery

*Re: Fenix TK-70 turbo sound*



ljw2k said:


> I have a good supply of Sanyo enelopps and it does state when i purchased the flashlight that adapter will come with it free of charge so not expecting them to be anything special.
> 
> They are of type 2AA>D in par so 2400mAh x 2 gives nr 5000mAh which would give me half the runtime of the 10k D cells and i have seen graphs that the sanyo's are good for 8A plus .


 
Anything less than 3xAA->D would be a bad idea I think; 4AA->D might work OK. From the graphs and the tests it looks like the light can draw much more than 8A as the voltage starts to drop on the cells.


----------



## samgab

*Re: Fenix TK-70 turbo sound*



StandardBattery said:


> Anything less than 3xAA->D would be a bad idea I think; 4AA->D might work OK. From the graphs and the tests it looks like the light can draw much more than 8A as the voltage starts to drop on the cells.


 
It should be okay: When they're run in parallel, the current is divided by the number of cells in parallel. so a parallel pair of cells running a 9 Amp current are only drawing 4.5 Amps per cell. 3 cells running in parallel at 9 Amps are only drawing 3 Amps per cell, and so on. So if you have 8 AA cells, running as a 4S2P setup at 9 Amps draw would be 4.0-6.0 Volts (depending on charge level and discharge rate), at 4.5 Amps per cell. Eneloops should be able to handle it no problem. The weak point, in my opinion, would be the battery cases, and the contacts within them. I also have some 2 cell D battery holders on their way to me, so I'll report back on how they work out when they eventually turn up.


----------



## StandardBattery

*Re: Fenix TK-70 turbo sound*



samgab said:


> It should be okay: When they're run in parallel, the current is divided by the number of cells in parallel. so a parallel pair of cells running a 9 Amp current are only drawing 4.5 Amps per cell. 3 cells running in parallel at 9 Amps are only drawing 3 Amps per cell, and so on. So if you have 8 AA cells, running as a 4S2P setup at 9 Amps draw would be 4.0-6.0 Volts (depending on charge level and discharge rate), at 4.5 Amps per cell. Eneloops should be able to handle it no problem. The weak point, in my opinion, would be the battery cases, and the contacts within them. I also have some 2 cell D battery holders on their way to me, so I'll report back on how they work out when they eventually turn up.


 
Yes I did know that, but I personally would not be comfortable with anything more than 1C on an AA cell, but technically it might be OK if you want very short runtime. I suspect the internal resistance will be much higher as the draw goes up compared to a D-Cell. The point about the carriers is good too, they are not know to have low-resistance unless custom high-quality ones are made. Any resistance will cause the current to increase because the light is regulated. I like to play it safe... and 2AA->D for this light just sounds like trouble to me. Maybe more scientific and actual info is available for the scenario in the batteries forum.


----------



## 2100

*Re: Fenix TK-70 turbo sound*

I have 2AA -> D adapters. Just another means to power the thing on HIGH. Turbo may not be too good, but heck if 1 min it is good, then that's another option.
Good adapters are expensive, just spend 28 bucks on 4 x D and be done with it.


----------



## monkeyboy

*Re: Fenix TK-70 turbo sound*



samgab said:


> I've just had mine running and at 45minutes it just dropped down from turbo to high a moment ago. I started in this instance with an already fairly flat battery, but I think if I'd started with a fully charged battery it would have run the full claimed duration for turbo.
> The place to look for your issue is the cells. The torch just outputs based on the power it is supplied.


 
The strange thing is that when I reactivated turbo (immediately after dimming) it ran for a long time afterwards. Maybe it was just a contact issue. I'm using brand new imedion's with the MAHA C808m charger and the cells seem fairly consistent. I guess I'll try again.

maybe try cycling the cells too


----------



## iapyx

*Re: Fenix TK-70 turbo sound*

I would love to see beamshots of the TK70 next to the UB3T. Not to fuel the never ending Fenix vs Surefire discussion. I just want to know where my 800 UB3T lumens stand in comparison to the 2200 TK70 lumens as well as the beam profile, spill, colour, etc.


----------



## samgab

*Re: Fenix TK-70 turbo sound*



monkeyboy said:


> The strange thing is that when I reactivated turbo (immediately after dimming) it ran for a long time afterwards. Maybe it was just a contact issue. I'm using brand new imedion's with the MAHA C808m charger and the cells seem fairly consistent. I guess I'll try again.
> 
> maybe try cycling the cells too


 
Cycling is a good idea. I had the advantage of getting the MH-C808M and a set of 4 D cells about a Month before I got the TK70, so I had time to use the Maha to fully cycle the cells three times before they were ever put into the TK70. I don't know if that's the reason why, but they're working great.


----------



## amaretto

*Re: Fenix TK-70 turbo sound*



ljw2k said:


> I have just took the plunge and ordered the Fenix TK70 £118 including Delivery


where? pn please


----------



## bighest

*Re: Fenix TK-70 turbo sound*



bigchelis said:


> If the NiMH D cells are not made by Tenergy dont even bother. Unless; you dont care about brute OTF lumens and just want something to get by, then they should still work.
> 
> bigC


 
I got GP 9000 with a maha 808 charger, sorry I am still new "ANSI" "OTF". what do you mean OTF lumens???? will the GP work okay or should I purchase a batch of Tenergy's?


----------



## tre

*Re: Fenix TK-70 turbo sound*



bighest said:


> I got GP 9000 with a maha 808 charger, sorry I am still new "ANSI" "OTF". what do you mean OTF lumens???? will the GP work okay or should I purchase a batch of Tenergy's?



OTF = "Out The Front" lumens = output actually coming out of the front of the light to illuminate objects. This is different from emitter lumens since lumens are lost and never make it out the front of the light.


----------



## samgab

*Re: Fenix TK-70 turbo sound*



bighest said:


> I got GP 9000 with a maha 808 charger, sorry I am still new "ANSI" "OTF". what do you mean OTF lumens???? will the GP work okay or should I purchase a batch of Tenergy's?


 
I've got the C808 and some no-name-brand generic 9000 mAh cells, and they're working great with the TK70.
I don't know what the OTF lumens comment was all about. OTF lumens means Out The Front lumens, and it won't change depending on what brand of battery you use. The light has circuitry that regulates the brightness.
Tenergy's are by no means the only good D cells out there, and your "GP"s may well turn out to be perfectly fine. Just use them and see, that's the way to find out. Perhaps use the C808 cycle function a couple or 3 times to get full performance.
There's no need to use the "soft" function with D cells, as even the full power mode is effectively a "soft" charge when using a ~9000 mAh cell.


----------



## bighest

*Re: Fenix TK-70 turbo sound*



samgab said:


> I've got the C808 and some no-name-brand generic 9000 mAh cells, and they're working great with the TK70.
> I don't know what the OTF lumens comment was all about. OTF lumens means Out The Front lumens, and it won't change depending on what brand of battery you use. The light has circuitry that regulates the brightness.
> Tenergy's are by no means the only good D cells out there, and your "GP"s may well turn out to be perfectly fine. Just use them and see, that's the way to find out. Perhaps use the C808 cycle function a couple or 3 times to get full performance.
> There's no need to use the "soft" function with D cells, as even the full power mode is effectively a "soft" charge when using a ~9000 mAh cell.



Thanks so much for the advice!!!


----------



## 2100

*Re: Fenix TK-70 turbo sound*

I have HKequipment's 2AA-> D convertors. I think my Sony 2700 cells are a bit weak. They can't last 5 mins in turbo. Could be due to the convertor's resistance so the voltage drop of 2AA plus the convertor triggered the circuit to kick into High after 5 mins.
The AAs are at 1.45V unloaded, fully charged. They operate in my Nikon SB-900 flash ok, charges up very fast (able to provide good current), but they are by no means new/strong.

Here are some pictures.

CONTROL






Fenix TK70





Aliexpress/Ebay 65W


----------



## 2100

*Re: Fenix TK-70 turbo sound*

The squealing sound means your batteries are not providing the voltage/juice for the light. My Tenergy D LSD 8Ah has absolutely no squealing sound even after being run down. Alkalines and the 2AA-> D convertors squeal a lot.

The AccuEvolution LSD cells may not be the best idea, someone tested them out. The Tenergy D LSD are great and hold up the voltage under load. Only 15.90 for 2 at batteryjunction. The 11000mAH Ebay cells from HK/China, Ultracell...are tested to be about 4Ah only. 

Read the whole thread, page 2 page 57 said the Tenergy LSD are tested ok on a hobby charger under high load http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?309280-AccuEvolution-D-Cells-quality-gone!


----------



## richpalm

On one of my lights it squealed when the batteries weren't making proper contact with each other. Squealing stops when I put a tube of paper down the body to stop battery rattle, and keeping good spring tension.

Rich


----------



## monkeyboy

OK so I've cycled my imedion D's on the C808M. I did a runtime test and got 55min before it starts throttling down to high. Better than before but still not great. I'll give it another cycle and try again.


----------



## CyberCT

I've found that Fenix seems to overstate battery life on turbo sometimes. 

For instance, I have the TK41. Fenix says 2 hours 10 minutes on turbo (2500 mah batteries). 

With 2,400 mah Imedion AAs (2,298 to 2,349 mah according to MAH-C9000) I'm getting a runtime of 1 hour 45 minutes. 
With 2,000 mah Eneloops (1,988 to 2,016 mah according to MAH-C9000) I get 1 hour 31 minutes. Using simple math of mah and runtime according to the above, there is no way 2 hours 10 minutes is possible on 2500 mah batteries. 

Same type of results on my Fenix TK45. Nowhere near the stated runtime on turbo.

However, it seems my runtimes on my 18650 Fenix lights exceed Fenix's runtimes. Both the TK35 and PD31. They are the AW 2900mah cells though, which probably exceed what batteries Fenix uses to test.


----------



## romteb

Thanks very much for the Beamshots *2100*, would you have a pictures of the TK70 and 65W hid side by side to compare the size ?

I have one of these HID and wondered how it compared size and weight wise to the TK70.


----------



## 2100

romteb said:


> Thanks very much for the Beamshots *2100*, would you have a pictures of the TK70 and 65W hid side by side to compare the size ?
> 
> I have one of these HID and wondered how it compared size and weight wise to the TK70.


 
The target is something like 190-200 metres away btw. I used that to give a true life gauge, in my beamshots I always use real life full distance shots so as to take away the "where the beam is focussed at" argument. 10m tests by camera / lux meter is most times indicative but for some HIDs that is insufficient. Even 20m might be insufficient. Hence the hotspot might seem to be "a little dim".  Weight is very close, the HID is 1.3kg


----------



## recDNA

I was surprised the tk70 had no hot spot at all at that distance.


----------



## fivemega

*Anybody can confirm that TK70 will work fine powered by 2x18650 without overloading driver?
Also what is tail current using 2 fully recharged 18650 ?
Thank you.*


----------



## houtex

fivemega said:


> *Anybody can confirm that TK70 will work fine powered by 2x18650 without overloading driver?
> Also what is tail current using 2 fully recharged 18650 ?
> Thank you.*


 
A fivemega 2x 18650 tube coming!?


----------



## 2100

fivemega said:


> *Anybody can confirm that TK70 will work fine powered by 2x18650 without overloading driver?*
> *Also what is tail current using 2 fully recharged 18650 ?*
> *Thank you.*


 
With 32600s on TK70*S*, it seems like it takes about 4.5A thereabouts as mentioned on thaicpf. It is regulated so when it drops near the end it would probably see spikes of up to 6A. Not sure about the regular TK70 version.

The Kaidomain 32600 5000mAh has been tested to give 4500mAh @ 5A discharge.


----------



## 2100

recDNA said:


> I was surprised the tk70 had no hot spot at all at that distance.


LEDs are like that. Like a circular disc kind of illumination but with no borders fuzzy cut-off.


----------



## samgab

fivemega said:


> *Anybody can confirm that TK70 will work fine powered by 2x18650 without overloading driver?
> Also what is tail current using 2 fully recharged 18650 ?
> Thank you.*


 
HKJ tested the TK70 from 6.8V down to about 2.5V. 
At ~6.8V the current at the tail was ~4.2A.
At 6V the current was 5A.
At 5V the current was ~6.2A.
At 4V the current was ~8.6A.
At ~3.7V the current peaked at ~9.6A.
Then the light dropped to high level,
At ~3.6V the light will be on high, and the current is about 2.5A.
At ~3.5V the light drops to medium level, and the current drops again to about 800mA
At ~3.2V the light drops to low level.

I haven't seen the TK70 running on 8.4V and I'm not willing to risk my one to test it either...
I think that a better idea would be 2x 32600 (or perhaps 32650) LiFePo4 in series as they are only 3.2V nominal each.


----------



## 2100

Agree.....LiFePo4 would be good. Problem - run time would suffer. But then it is a very safe chemistry. Pls do up a tube for us fivemega, it would sell like hotcakes!


----------



## monkeyboy

2100 said:


> Agree.....LiFePo4 would be good. Problem - run time would suffer. But then it is a very safe chemistry. Pls do up a tube for us fivemega, it would sell like hotcakes!


 
You can use the TK50 tube for 2D equivalent. I'd definitely be interested in a FM 2x18650 side by side tube or even a 2s2p version. I think 2 x 18650 would be on the limit of the cells though. 2s2p would be better.


----------



## romteb

Thanks very much for the pictures and infos 2100, that's exactly what i was looking for.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## uknewbie

monkeyboy said:


> You can use the TK50 tube for 2D equivalent. I'd definitely be interested in a FM 2x18650 side by side tube or even a 2s2p version. I think 2 x 18650 would be on the limit of the cells though. 2s2p would be better.


 
I agree. This would have very similar power (using 2900 cells) and far far smaller.

Make one I will buy it!


----------



## oatmanutd

I got 40 minutes out of Panasonic NCR18650 29000mAh with TK70S before the light dropped to high very good battery :thumbsup:

I am going to try the 4Sevens 26650 3900mAh next, I think 60 minutes on turbo should be possible


----------



## 2100

Oatmanutd, did you try Kaidomain's unprotected 32600? It measured 4500mAh @ 5A by bro mitro. But do note it is unprotected.


----------



## chakrawal

Just tested with Ultrafire 32600 3V 4000mAh and got about 46minutes on turbo before TK70 dropped to high.


----------



## oatmanutd

Kaidomain 32600 5000mAh also on the way


----------



## jtice

Took some additional beamshots today.
You can find all my other beamshots here. http://jtice.smugmug.com/LightingEquipment/Beamshots


----------



## monkeyboy

chakrawal said:


> Just tested with Ultrafire 32600 3V 4000mAh and got about 46minutes on turbo before TK70 dropped to high.



I've got some on order to do the exact same thing. Did you measure the voltage of the batteries afterwards to make sure that they are above the recommended 2.1V minimum?
Apparently the TK70 will take the cells down to 3.7V (overall voltage) before dimming to high which might be too low.


----------



## xed888

deleted


----------



## monkeyboy

xed888 said:


> i gotta ask the people who have TK70s about their switches. It doesn't click properly sometimes, does it? kj2 seems to be the only one writing about it in the forums and I have the same experience so I was wondering if anyone else did. In general, the switches aren't the best, IMO.
> 
> Please feel free to chime in on this.



Yes mine is like that too. Bit stiff and sometimes you can't feel a click. It works fine though so it's OK.


----------



## xed888

deleted


----------



## jtice

My on/off switch has less tactile click than my level switch, but they are both operating the same each time I use them.
No issues at all with it not responding, etc.


----------



## tre

Nice beam shots jtice. Thanks.


----------



## 2100

chakrawal said:


> Just tested with Ultrafire 32600 3V 4000mAh and got about 46minutes on turbo before TK70 dropped to high.


Bro, you are using TK70*S *or TK70? 

What you can do is to use LiFePO4 and then wire up the -ve to the + terminals of a battery adapter. To pass say 10A, 18awg is more than enough, the current is way lower anyway at 6V thereabouts. Eg, just rip out your 240V 13A power cord and use the wires inside. 

This is another way if you really wanna expand on the battery option and not spend on extra NiMH charger and batteries (which is expensive if you want a good Smart charger) and pay the high shipping fees from the USA. This really affects the international customers as Tenergy is only available from the US. GP batteries are expensive! Well I purchased a hobby charger, it chargers faster as well and I can use for my Pb SLAs and NiMH AA and Li Co. 

Then if aftermarket comes along a 2-cell tube, you can purchase it and have your battery cells investment protected as well. To charge LiFEPO4 you'd need a hobby charger or Ultrafire WF-188 which has wide-body bays (3.2/3.7V option).

If you buy from HKequipment.net, it costs $183 only shipped via registered mail. All my stuff arrives within 2 weeks, and the funny thing is that usually the USA guys get theirs even faster. BTW, HK Special Administrative Region is not really the same as PRC, postal systems are different. *They have the 4 pcs of 2AA -> D adapter, for $2*. *Perfectly capable of passing 10A as I have measured on the DMM it was 9.3A* *(the DMM don't give accurate readings, but "its about there" and that is good enough, why it does not give good readings at low voltages...you can read HKJ's excellent write up here on using multimeters and it affects expensive hundreds of $$$ Fluke meters as well*), I used NiMH AAs and actually my old cells are the limiting factor, not the adapters. The metal contacts did not get warm or anything.

Pretty surprised that the Ultrafire BRC 3.0V 4000mAh can do 46 minutes. That means it has a bit more juice than the 3.7V Panasonic 2900s. Ultrafire BRC 32600 = 12 watt-hr (46 min). Panasonic 2900s = 10.73 watt-hr (40 min). 12/10.73 = 1.18, 46/40 = 1.15. Great! 

My Panasonic NCR18650 can do 60-61 minutes on a Sky Ray triple XM-L which is basically "20 watts". So if oatmanutd can do 40 minutes, this means the TK70 is a "30 watter".
The Kaidomain 32600 is 3.7 x 4.5AH = 16.65 watt-hr. It could do 62 minutes on Turbo.


----------



## Icarus1

Who is carrying the TK70s? Still just Thai Power Light?


----------



## 2100

monkeyboy said:


> I've got some on order to do the exact same thing. Did you measure the voltage of the batteries afterwards to make sure that they are above the recommended 2.1V minimum?
> Apparently the TK70 will take the cells down to 3.7V (overall voltage) before dimming to high which might be too low.


 
2.1V x 2 = 4.2V.  If the TK70 discharged them to below 3.7V, it'd be 1.85V per cell, if you recharge them immediately, no damage will occur. I deep discharged some IMR, somemore the China cells, down to 0.7V accidentally, stayed there for probably 30 mins or so, but i recharged them immediately. No ill-effects be it on current or run time after that, tested a few times. I was ready to toss the cells but it seems ok voltage wise when charging up and discharging, same discharge times etc. 

It is just like overcharging to 4.25V which sometimes we'd experience when we forget to take the cells out and it can easily happen with IMRs. Relieve some of the voltage, it won't damage the cell. But if you leave it there at 4.25V for long and let it slowly bleed off, do it several times and i guess it'd be damaged.


----------



## 2100

*Re: Fenix TK-70 turbo sound*

*IMPORTANT WARNING INFO FOR TENERGY CENTURA LSD 8000mAh users :*

*IMPORTANT WARNING INFO FOR TENERGY CENTURA LSD 8000mAh users :*
*IMPORTANT WARNING INFO FOR TENERGY CENTURA LSD 8000mAh users :*

*IMPORTANT WARNING INFO FOR TENERGY CENTURA LSD 8000mAh users :*



Geez man, I like spent about 4 hours troubleshooting this problem.

I have some 2AA -> D adapters, Energizer alkalines and the Tenergy Centura LSD 8000mAH cells new from battery junction. AA NiMH and Tenergy Centura LSD cells are all fully charged. The Tenergys are absolutely brand new. Charging was done and fresh off the charger it was 1.47V, i even trickle charge them for 10hrs.

I have cleaned all the threads of the lubrication, the contact points for the tube are thin strips of aluminum. Not very confidence inspiring for 7-9A operation. 

Long story short. Sometimes the light works and sometimes the light just flickers on for 0.01sec and shuts down with the Tenergy LSD Centura. I used my DMM 10A probes and did a tailcap measurement, it lit up ok. Tailcap on, it did not light up but just flickers on and then off 0.01seconds. It does not turn on even when memory mode is in LOW. My 2AA->D adapters and Alkalines work, even Alkalines work in turbo for 12 seconds alright. Hmmm....

So can it be a tailcap issue, can't be because the Alkalines work. Not enough pressure? Can't be, it is very tight, and i tried additional spacers with isopropanol cleaned 1, 2 and then 3 pcs of 20 cent coils, 2 and 3 pieces are EXTREMELY tight already. The height looks alright, just a wee bit lower than the Alkalines.

Long story short, it seems like the +ve contact nipple on the TK70 head is pretty small, and with maybe 30mm dia batts like the Tenergy it can move around a bit. So if it moves to the side and you apply pressure on the tailcap while screwing down, it may not make a good contact. It makes contact ok, but since it is electronic switch it just flickers and refuses to turn on. 

It really took me like 4-5hrs to troubleshoot this, all sorts of things ran in my mind. Is the driver faulty? Is the Tenergy LSD faulty? Shall I buy LiFePO4 for higher voltage?

Solution is, just a simple knock on the head, and it turns ok ok. Turbo works ok...everything...  Happy... 

So I guess need some thick paper sleeves in the tube.


----------



## monkeyboy

2100 said:


> 2.1V x 2 = 4.2V.  If the TK70 discharged them to below 3.7V, it'd be 1.85V per cell,


 
When the light was switched off, the voltage would bounce back immediately so should be significantly higher than 1.85V when you measured it.
There's a lot of contradictory stuff about LiFePo4 on the internet. RC people usually say that there's no need for a cutoff circuit when using LiFePo4. Others say that it will do permanent damage.


----------



## kj2

xed888 said:


> i gotta ask the people who have TK70s about their switches. It doesn't click properly sometimes, does it? kj2 seems to be the only one writing about it in the forums and I have the same experience so I was wondering if anyone else did. In general, the switches aren't the best, IMO.
> 
> Please feel free to chime in on this.


 I still have this problem. Just have to live with it -but indeed, Fenix has to improve there switches.


----------



## xed888

Sorry to deviate from the TK70 topic but i just wished someone would do a comparison between the TK70 and SR92. I know Thai CPF has done one but I would like to see one with lumens ratings


----------



## samgab

xed888 said:


> Sorry to deviate from the TK70 topic but i just wished someone would do a comparison between the TK70 and SR92. I know Thai CPF has done one but I would like to see one with lumens ratings


 
HKJ has one pending... In due course it will come out, and looks to be a good one with a good selection of lights compared.


----------



## xed888

samgab said:


> HKJ has one pending... In due course it will come out, and looks to be a good one with a good selection of lights compared.


 
haha if the Dutch customs ever let him have his torches


----------



## 2100

monkeyboy said:


> When the light was switched off, the voltage would bounce back immediately so should be significantly higher than 1.85V when you measured it.
> There's a lot of contradictory stuff about LiFePo4 on the internet. RC people usually say that there's no need for a cutoff circuit when using LiFePo4. Others say that it will do permanent damage.


 
Yeah it'd bounce right up. The solution is the same as if you were to use Panasonic NCR18650, IMR or any unprotected cell in other flashlights, be wary of the usage and recharge as often as you can. 

Anyway for the TK70 users, actually can use 2 x LiFePO4 and 1 dummy adapter with + and - shorted with wire. So you can use it as a 2-cell + 1 dummy light, the dummy cell is at the front and 2 LiFePo4 at the back so that it balances the light. I tried it, it feels ok. TK70S would be a wee bit unbalanced. In fact this 2-cell 1 dummy operation enjoys significant weight savings plus better balanced than the TK70S, just that it is a bit longer. It is an excellent compromise. Probably just some 70g heavier than the TK70S as the tube is very light weight.


----------



## HKJ

samgab said:


> HKJ has one pending... In due course it will come out, and looks to be a good one with a good selection of lights compared.



My planned lineup at the moment is: SR51, SR90, SR91, SR92, TK41, TK60, TK70, Blaster-NG, M3C4 XM-L
I somebody has a wish for a specific light in the comparison, send a PM and I will think about it (Check my website for possible lights).



xed888 said:


> haha if the Dutch customs ever let him have his torches



It is the *Danish* customs and they are rather slow at the moment, but I hope they will be back from vacation this coming week and fix the backlog.


----------



## xed888

It is the *Danish* customs and they are rather slow at the moment, but I hope they will be back from vacation this coming week and fix the backlog.[/QUOTE]

ah! Bugger! I confused you with kj2! Sorry mate, apologies!


----------



## samgab

HKJ said:


> My planned lineup at the moment is: SR51, SR90, SR91, SR92, TK41, TK60, TK70, Blaster-NG, M3C4 XM-L
> I somebody has a wish for a specific light in the comparison, send a PM and I will think about it (Check my website for possible lights).
> 
> 
> 
> It is the *Danish* customs and they are rather slow at the moment, but I hope they will be back from vacation this coming week and fix the backlog.


 
Really looking forward to it, it'll be a good review I'm sure! I like the charts and graphs.

You know, the *Danish *customs staff are probably finding those lights very handy for lighting up their warehouses at night...


----------



## kj2

xed888 said:


> It is the *Danish* customs and they are rather slow at the moment, but I hope they will be back from vacation this coming week and fix the backlog.


 
ah! Bugger! I confused you with kj2! Sorry mate, apologies![/QUOTE]

haha FYI, the dutch customs are also not so fast


----------



## monkeyboy

UPDATE on the 4 x Imedion 9500's in the TK70.
The cells were brand new and appear to be in good condition. I've cycled them a few times now (maybe about 5 times) and done another runtime test. 
I switch the light on on turbo and set it down with a fan blowing onto it.

Runs for *1hr on turbo* then throttles down to high.
runs for a further* ~40mins on high* then throttles down to med.
runs a couple of mins on medium then down to low.
When I then put the flat cells into my C808M charger, it shows that there is still a little charge left so it's not taking them down too low.

I guess this is acceptable but far off the claimed "1hr 50mins on turbo with 9000 cells".


----------



## samgab

monkeyboy said:


> UPDATE on the 4 x Imedion 9500's in the TK70.
> The cells were brand new and appear to be in good condition. I've cycled them a few times now (maybe about 5 times) and done another runtime test.
> I switch the light on on turbo and set it down with a fan blowing onto it.
> 
> Runs for *1hr on turbo* then throttles down to high.
> runs for a further* ~40mins on high* then throttles down to med.
> runs a couple of mins on medium then down to low.
> When I then put the flat cells into my C808M charger, it shows that there is still a little charge left so it's not taking them down too low.
> 
> I guess this is acceptable but far off the claimed "1hr 50mins on turbo with 9000 cells".


 
Hmmm, it's a bit slippery, but that could actually be within the ANSI/NEMA FL1 guidelines for runtimes:
From the actual ANSI/NEMA FL1 performance standard documentation:


> "Run Time is defined as the duration of time from the initial light output value—defined as 30 seconds after
> the point the device is first turned on—using fresh batteries, until the light output reaches 10% of the
> initial value. "



Now, I'm not saying that's good... Turbo should be turbo, High should be high etc... but it may be within the outlined parameters of the standards they adhere to.
So they could turn it on in Turbo mode, take the measurement after 30 seconds, and just leave it running and take the end measurement when the light reaches 10% of that first measurement.
There are lots of electronic ways I can think of now to artificially exaggerate runtimes. Eg, after 31 seconds drop to 50% of initial brightness, then after 2 hours drop to 11% of initial brightness... It could potentially run for days on "Turbo" if they designed it that way, and it would still _technically _be within the letter of the law, as it were, of the FL1 standard.


----------



## uknewbie

Yeah if these results can be repeated it is quite bad from Fenix.

One of the things I was very impressed about with this light was the runtimes vs the SR90. 2200 ANSI lumens for 110 mins vs 2200 emitter lumens for 70 minutes.

I assumed the extra efficiency was just the XM-L vs SST-90.

I will try with my AccuEvoloution 10Ah LSD's.


----------



## samgab

Yeah, when I get the time I'll give it a proper runtime test with my 9Ah NiMH cells. The longest I've had it continuously running on turbo so far is 45 minutes, but I haven't done a proper test with a freshly charged battery yet.


----------



## samgab

Sometimes Fenix provides discharge graphs:






I notice that with the TK70, they only have the low mode graphed:


----------



## monkeyboy

Now I see why they left out the higher modes on that graph.

I have 2x ultrafire LiFePo4's on the way from Hong Kong to use with the TK50 tube. 46mins on turbo is not far off 4D.


----------



## HKJ

samgab said:


> Yeah, when I get the time I'll give it a proper runtime test with my 9Ah NiMH cells. The longest I've had it continuously running on turbo so far is 45 minutes, but I haven't done a proper test with a freshly charged battery yet.


 
I got 63 minutes with four 9Ah NiMH cells, before it steps down the first time. Total runtime to 10% output is 98 minutes.


----------



## xed888

Apologies if this has been already posted: http://www.taschenlampen-test.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=108


----------



## Pandorum

HKJ said:


> I got 63 minutes with four 9Ah NiMH cells, before it steps down the first time. Total runtime to 10% output is 98 minutes.


 
Which brand of batteries did you use?


----------



## HKJ

Pandorum said:


> Which brand of batteries did you use?


 
The shop calls them "Camelion+" and they are marked "EWT NI-MH"


----------



## xed888

deleted


----------



## samgab

xed888 said:


> Sorry guys but my OCD is kicking in. Does anyone have a TK70 that click properly on/off as well as on the mode button? I want to send mine back for another one. I cant live with the non-click


 
This thread, post #278.


----------



## subwoofer

jtice said:


> My on/off switch has less tactile click than my level switch, but they are both operating the same each time I use them.
> No issues at all with it not responding, etc.


 


xed888 said:


> Sorry guys but my OCD is kicking in. Does anyone have a TK70 that click properly on/off as well as on the mode button? I want to send mine back for another one. I cant live with the non-click



I posted another thread recently about the switches on my TK45 and TK41 both of which have the same Fenix Sidewinder as the TK70. My TK45 power switch has a much softer click than the mode switch (almost none at all) and feels less positive though this might purely be psychological as the sound is softer. The TK41 has a slight difference between the switches as well, though not as much.

As long as you press the switch square on and not on the side they work perfectly, but as they appear to be identical switches they should click the same, and it bothers me that they don't. It makes me wonder if the switch is going to fail.

From the replies I got, it seems a very common feature of the sidewinder switch.

Does everyone else's have a quieter on-off switch than mode switch?

Have Fenix made the power switch quieter as this is used more often and the mode switch louder so you can audibly tell which switch you have clicked (in case you are trying to turn it on with the mode switch by mistake)? Or is is simply that they can't assemble the sidewinder so that they sound and feel the same?


----------



## iapyx

kj2 said:


> haha FYI, the dutch customs are also not so fast


 
I don't agree with you. I had a UB3T shipped to me and I got it in exactly one week.


----------



## kj2

iapyx said:


> I don't agree with you. I had a UB3T shipped to me and I got it in exactly one week.


 did it came from china or USA ?


----------



## xed888

samgab said:


> This thread, post #278.



Thanks sam. I forgot about your video.



subwoofer said:


> I posted another thread recently about the switches on my TK45 and TK41 both of which have the same Fenix Sidewinder as the TK70. My TK45 power switch has a much softer click than the mode switch (almost none at all) and feels less positive though this might purely be psychological as the sound is softer. The TK41 has a slight difference between the switches as well, though not as much.
> 
> *As long as you press the switch square on and not on the side they work perfectly, but as they appear to be identical switches they should click the same, and it bothers me that they don't. It makes me wonder if the switch is going to fail.*
> 
> From the replies I got, it seems a very common feature of the sidewinder switch.
> 
> Does everyone else's have a quieter on-off switch than mode switch?
> 
> Have Fenix made the power switch quieter as this is used more often and the mode switch louder so you can audibly tell which switch you have clicked (in case you are trying to turn it on with the mode switch by mistake)? Or is is simply that they can't assemble the sidewinder so that they sound and feel the same?



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## iapyx

USA, but that should not make any difference. I've also ordered from China, same thing, one week.


----------



## kj2

iapyx said:


> USA, but that should not make any difference. I've also ordered from China, same thing, one week.


 My last order stayed for over a week at customs  -Did you have to pay customs-fees on your order from USA?


----------



## iapyx

Once or twice. But there's a way to deal with that. Legally!


----------



## easilyled

iapyx said:


> Once or twice. But there's a way to deal with that. Legally!


 
Does it involve paying a fee in advance?


----------



## uknewbie

subwoofer said:


> Does everyone else's have a quieter on-off switch than mode switch?



Think it is just chance as my mode switch seems quieter than my power switch.

Would not worry too much about it. Just seems that the rubber boot cover on the switches is quite big compared to the clicker underneath, so you have to give it a good firm press.


----------



## iapyx

easilyled said:


> Does it involve paying a fee in advance?


No.


----------



## nekousagi

My TK70's on/off switch is quieter than the mode switch,too.This is second one I got because first one was not working well and I asked for the shop replace to new one.Both of them I feel power switch is quieter, so it is possible they use different types for each switches, because we usually use the on/off switch more than the mode switch


----------



## ljw2k

My Power switch and Mode switch sound the same .

My Question is which batteries D cells 1.2v or 2x 32600 with a dummy battery any suggestions and i know a few people have now started to test different combinations.

Any better than the below ?

http://www.tantronics.co.uk/acatalog/info_1_nim_mah_d110_c2.html


----------



## houtex

An update to what was going on. My charger was replaced, and if you hadn't figured out by now, I got it from Battery Junction and they took care of the problem. Thanks to BJ.
I'm using the Tenergy that came with the charger in the combo deal they have. Cool thing is ,batteries showed a full charge after 1.5 hours on the charger. I and others ran around with it all night for a combined runtime of about an hour. It finally stepped down after that. I was getting a whine when it first started up but the whine ceased after a while. ??? 

If any of you get a chance to be up on higher ground when you light a target, the look of the beam towards the ground is incredible.

I just love my TK70. I would like to run it at full power in a 2D and 3D configuration as well. Ideas??


----------



## samgab

houtex said:


> An update to what was going on. My charger was replaced, and if you hadn't figured out by now, I got it from Battery Junction and they took care of the problem. Thanks to BJ.
> I'm using the Tenergy that came with the charger in the combo deal they have. Cool thing is ,batteries showed a full charge after 1.5 hours on the charger. I and others ran around with it all night for a combined runtime of about an hour. It finally stepped down after that. I was getting a whine when it first started up but the whine ceased after a while. ???
> 
> If any of you get a chance to be up on higher ground when you light a target, the look of the beam towards the ground is incredible.
> 
> I just love my TK70. I would like to run it at full power in a 2D and 3D configuration as well. Ideas??


 
So the charger was the problem aye? Thanks for the update.
A TK50 sized tube with 2 x 32600 LiFePo4 cells would be a possible 2D config.


----------



## monkeyboy

For 3D config you could use the magcharger pack


----------



## YAK-28

took a 3 1/2 hour road trip to my friend's place in wva with a tk70, n 30 hid, 7d rop and a tk35.(sorry no camera) we stopped down on the ohio river to see the lights in action, the tk35 really didn't cross the river(googled 1400' straight across). the tk70 lit up trees across the river and when pointed down into the river you could see pretty well all the way across it. the n 30 had a little more spot across it, but nowhere near the spill to the tk70 and the 7d rophi shown across the river with a nice spot(the 7th cell makes a big difference). out of some of the side roads by the cornfields and woods, they just turned to daylight. the tk70 works pretty well for a plunger.


----------



## Pandorum

ugh! :sick2: please stop calling it a plunger.

I like to refer to it as a king's scepter!:thumbsup:


----------



## bighest

Anybody done another runtime test on turbo?


----------



## LightNightLight

ljw2k said:


> My Question is which batteries D cells 1.2v or 2x 32600 with a dummy battery any suggestions and i know a few people have now started to test different combinations.
> 
> Any better than the below ?
> 
> http://www.tantronics.co.uk/acatalog/info_1_nim_mah_d110_c2.html



I'm using four of these and they've been doing a good job so far:
http://www.akkushop.de/accucell-11500mah-nimh-12-volt-akku-mono-d-lr20-2er-p-10313.html?language=en

Matt


----------



## ljw2k

LightNightLight said:


> I'm using four of these and they've been doing a good job so far:
> http://www.akkushop.de/accucell-11500mah-nimh-12-volt-akku-mono-d-lr20-2er-p-10313.html?language=en
> 
> Matt



What runtime do you achieve on turbo using the above please


----------



## tre

bighest said:


> Anybody done another runtime test on turbo?


 
I will if i EVER get my TK70. lightjunction has the estimated delivery date as August 10th (yesterday) on their web site so hopefully it will come soon. I have accuevolution and Tenergy NiMh D cells (both 10,000mAh I think).


----------



## riccardo

Has anyone tryied it on 4 alkaline??
How long it last on turbo and how intense is it??

It would be interesting to know how it beahave on 4 duracell..


----------



## xed888

Read through the thread. Or use search function


----------



## fnsooner

tre said:


> I will if i EVER get my TK70. lightjunction has the estimated delivery date as August 10th (yesterday) on their web site so hopefully it will come soon. I have accuevolution and Tenergy NiMh D cells (both 10,000mAh I think).



I called LightJunction today and they said the lights got hung up in customs :ironic:. They said they hope to get them Monday at the latest and then ship them out to us immediately.

When I read that the Accuevolutions may not have enough weight in their britches to run the TK70 to its max, I ordered four Tenergy Premium 10000mah Nimhs. Everything is all charged up and ready to roll. Just need the light.


----------



## tre

Thanks for the update fnsooner.


----------



## LightNightLight

ljw2k said:


> What runtime do you achieve on turbo using the above please



They just went from turbo to high after 44 minutes. Cells have been charged two times in total with a MH-C808M.


----------



## LightNightLight

How about everybodys reflectors? Mine is far from being flawless. There's a rather large blunt spot in one of the reflectorsinks, like as if it's dusty or something. Also the glass seems kind of fogged-up at one point from the inside. It's invisible when the light is off, but when it's turned on there's an slightly fogged area right in the centre of the glass.

Matt


----------



## StandardBattery

fnsooner said:


> ....
> When I read that the Accuevolutions may not have enough weight in their britches to run the TK70 to its max, I ordered four Tenergy Premium 10000mah Nimhs. Everything is all charged up and ready to roll. Just need the light.


That would be quite disappointing if true, and quite a surprise to me. I'm still holding off a purchase at least until on of my favorite dealers has them, but if the Accuevolution 10KmAh won't perform at the top level I may be reluctant to buy new batteries. Do you have a pointer where you read that?


----------



## samgab

bighest said:


> Anybody done another runtime test on turbo?


 
I'm doing one right now. As of now I'm 1 hour and 2 minutes in and still going strong still on turbo continuous running. 
Using 9Ah no-name NiMH cells.
I'll edit this post with an update when it drops to high, and with the full runtime after it drops to low.
I don't know if I can safely run it on turbo without some kind of cooling, so I've run it under a cold tap a couple of times when the head has gotten over 55 degrees C.
I wonder what the maximum safe temp is for the circuitry inside?

Edit: Dropped to high mode at 1 hour and 9 minutes...
1 hour and 50 minutes... still running on high...
Dropped to medium at 1 hr, 52 mins, and 50 seconds.
Dropped to low a few seconds after that.
I'll take that as 10% of max. so: 
*Total runtime: 1 Hour, 53 Minutes. 
*(This comprised of 1 hr, 9 mins on turbo and 44 minutes on high.)
The cells voltage, taken immediately after being removed from the torch at this point all measured 1.15V - probably bounced back a little in the seconds between turning the torch off and taking the measurement.

This is on par with what others have found. I'm happy enough with that. It's not what I initially was led to believe when I read the fenix runtime promo page, but it's within the ANSI/NEMA FL1 spec, and it's a good usable hour on turbo. Although it does get up over 60 degrees C, and I don't know how hot it would get if it wasn't cooled off during that time. The temperature cools down nicely when it is on high mode.
I'll do a high mode runtime test sometime also, maybe tomorrow night, after resting and recharging the cells.


----------



## bighest

great test thanks for the info!! now we just need 20 000 mah Rechargeable batteries


----------



## LightNightLight

samgab said:


> I don't know if I can safely run it on turbo without some kind of cooling, so I've run it under a cold tap a couple of times when the head has gotten over 55 degrees C.


 
Hey samgab, did you notice any visible changes on the front glass, too? Mine seems to get a slight yellowish/golden tint when running on turbo for longer. This effect disappears once it has cooled down.

Matt


----------



## ljw2k

What i would like to know is what was the batteries 9,000mAh ones that the manufactures used to get a runtime of 1Hr 50 mins as it stated on there site, as most people on here who have tested with 9-11 mAh only get about half the stated runtime on Turbo Boost mode.


----------



## tre

Fenix got the correct run time results. The key is understanding how to measure according to the ANSI standard. Most people here are NOT measuring run time according to ANSI standards. If they did, they would reproduce the Fenix results as samgab did in post number 465 above. 

If you don't like the ANSI standard method for measurement of runtime, that is a whole different story.


----------



## ljw2k

That is a little misleading to say the least as a normal person without the understanding on how to measure according to the Ansi standard would look at there webpage as below and automatically think it was going to get 1 hr 50 mins on 9.000mAh batteries as stated below.

"Notice: The above-mentioned parameters (tested by four high-quality D Ni-MH batteries with a measured capacity of 9000mAh in Lab) are approximate and may vary between flashlights, batteries and environments"


----------



## uknewbie

ljw2k said:


> That is a little misleading to say the least as a normal person without the understanding on how to measure according to the Ansi standard would look at there webpage as below and automatically think it was going to get 1 hr 50 mins on 9.000mAh batteries


 
Yeah I tend to agree.

Given that quite a few people on here, myself included, did not realise this then I think it is fair to say that the average person will not understand and Fenix do not explain it.

The actual runtime does not concern me, but might some.


----------



## fnsooner

StandardBattery said:


> That would be quite disappointing if true, and quite a surprise to me. I'm still holding off a purchase at least until on of my favorite dealers has them, but if the Accuevolution 10KmAh won't perform at the top level I may be reluctant to buy new batteries. Do you have a pointer where you read that?



It is more accumulative reading that made me question AccuEvolutions ability to handle high amp draw devices. I have thirty of the cells but they are in low amp devices. The first evidence that the Accu Ds were questionable under heavy load came from this thread. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?309280-AccuEvolution-D-Cells-quality-gone


If you read through the linked thread you will see that I attempted to get involved. I got a hobby charger and built a power supply etc., but lost interest, due to 18650 lights, before I did much testing. I will probably do some more battery comparisons when my TK70 arrives.


The following comments and others I have seen also give me reasons to think that there might be better battery options than the AccuEvolutions D LSDs for high powered lights. It may be that the Accu's are totally acceptable for this light. I guess I will be the judge of that.



bigchelis said:


> If the NiMH D cells are not made by Tenergy dont even bother. Unless; you dont care about brute OTF lumens and just want something to get by, then they should still work.
> 
> bigC


 


dwminer said:


> “If you have this torch, use NiMHs.”
> Agreeded, like four of the Tenergy 10,000mAh. I also have some AccuEvolution, But I don’t trust them for extended times, and they are slow to recharge.




I own about a hundred LSD NIMHs. I gave away any non-LSDs. I'll see how the Tenergys(non-LSD) that I just purchased do.


----------



## fnsooner

woo hoo, I just got a shipping notice from LightJunction. :wave:


----------



## Billy Berue

I'd like to see a comparison with the SR92. I know HKJ is planning one, so I'll wait [not so] patiently. In the meantime, I'm lucky enough to live fairly close to the GoingGear retail store in Atlanta. I dropped by a couple days ago and ended up buying the SR92 on the spot. I was hoping to compare both lights side by side, but nfortunately, they didn't have the TK70 in stock at the time (although they received their first shipment the very next day). But I was so impressed with the SR92, I went ahead and bought it. I have been blown away ever since. I dropped back by the store yesterday to see the TK70 that had just arrived. It's a very nice light, but I left there very confident that my decision to buy the SR92 was the right decision for me. 

It was difficult to compare output in the store in the middle of the afternoon, but suffice it to say that they both put out an extreme quantity of photons. Too bad I didn't get a chance to take them both outside at night for a better comparison. In terms of fit, finish, build quality, the SR92 wins hands down. It simply feels like a much more substantial piece in your hands. In fact, I was surprised at how light (relatively speaking) the TK70 felt, which I suppose could be an advantage if you're planning on hauling it around for long periods of time. Don't get me wrong, the TK70 is definitely hefty in its own right, but it's not quite in the same league as the SR92 in that department.

I liked the 4 output levels of the TK70 better than the two offered by the SR92, and the store display sample didn't exhibit the difference in "clickiness" of the two buttons that some has mentioned.

All in all, my take on it is for the money, the TK70 is tough if not impossible to beat. It's one heck of a light, and I'm sure I would enjoy it greatly if I owned one. And I know all of you guys that do own one, or have one on the way, are going to love it. But if you have the funds (and by the time you add up the batteries and charger, the difference isn't really that much more), the SR92 deserves serious consideration. My $.02.

EDIT: One other point, the guys at GoingGear told me that Olight has a deal going now where if you buy the SR90/91/92, you can buy an extra battery pack for ~$30. Not sure if that's a new deal or not, but I hadn't seen that before. I took advantage of it, and picked up a spare pack for cheap. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2100

Billy Berue said:


> I'd like to see a comparison with the SR92.


 
You can check out thaicpf forum, they did very extensive beamshots (animated GIFs also) and measurements between all the lights including other triple XM-Ls from Sky Ray and Trustfire. In fact much earlier than ours here.  "Unfortunately", TK70 is without any doubt the brighter flashlight in both throw and lumens. Sorry, this forum is pretty much moderated, so even though it is a foreign language site I don't think I can link it here. But do check it out.


----------



## Billy Berue

Excellent, thanks. Off to check it now...must...resist...urge...to...buy...both... :devil:


----------



## samgab

LightNightLight said:


> Hey samgab, did you notice any visible changes on the front glass, too? Mine seems to get a slight yellowish/golden tint when running on turbo for longer. This effect disappears once it has cooled down.
> 
> Matt


 
Hey Matt... No, I don't recall seeing any such discolouration. I did get a little fogging/condensation on the inside of the lens at a certain temperature, but there has been no obvious water ingress, so I presume that's just some slight humidity inside the sealed head itself. When the temp goes higher or lower the condensation disappears, and I'm not worried about it.

I'm about to start a runtime test of high mode.


----------



## StandardBattery

fnsooner said:


> It is more accumulative reading that made me question AccuEvolutions ability to handle high amp draw devices. I have thirty of the cells but they are in low amp devices. The first evidence that the Accu Ds were questionable under heavy load came from this thread. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?309280-AccuEvolution-D-Cells-quality-gone
> 
> 
> If you read through the linked thread you will see that I attempted to get involved. I got a hobby charger and built a power supply etc., but lost interest, due to 18650 lights, before I did much testing. I will probably do some more battery comparisons when my TK70 arrives.
> 
> ....


Hi fnsooner, thanks for the link, I must have missed that thread when I was taking a break for other hobbies. Now I'm depressed, but I might have 1 less reason to buy a TK70; maybe two if I count the MH-808 which like other MH chargers seems to have a number of quirks and charging these cells may be one of them. My cells appear to be the older ones with the short nipple, but I'd have to test them in a high-discharge device to know if they are any good. Maybe I need a TK70 just to test all the pieces. Thanks again for taking the time to answer my question.


----------



## samgab

*HIGH MODE RUNTIME RESULTS:*
Ran for 5 hours, 1 minute, and 33 seconds on high,
then it dropped to medium, and a few seconds later dropped to low, so I ended the test.
Tested using the same 9Ah NiMH DSE cells as previously.
The cells all tested at 1.13V each after I removed them from the TK70.
I'm impressed; on high it performed even better than expected, and it was a constant brightness for the full 5 hours, without any output drop-down till the last few seconds of operation. :thumbsup:


----------



## ljw2k

That is what the manufactures state infact your batteries must be a little better as you got an extra 30 mins runtime .
Can you try it on Turbo Mode please and let me know the results.


----------



## samgab

ljw2k said:


> That is what the manufactures state infact your batteries must be a little better as you got an extra 30 mins runtime .
> Can you try it on Turbo Mode please and let me know the results.


 
Yup, check post #465. I'm okay with the fact that it drops from turbo to high after 1 hour. It's within the ANSI/NEMA FL1 spec, as they say, they are "strictly" within that spec. Yes, it could be misunderstood by those who don't understand how the spec works, but it gives me confidence about other areas of the spec such as lumens ratings. I'm still happy with the torch, overall.


----------



## Phil40000

I have the TK60 and bought my TK70 a couple of weeks ago. I am well aware that there are higher quality flashlights out there, (with equally higher price tags) but bang per buck both Fenix lights are terrific value and well made to boot. I am running my TK lights on 2 sets of Ansmann cells (8500mah for the TK60,10000mah for YK70) without any problems at all. I am very happy with the performance of the TK70 and the amount of light it pumps out is obscene. It seems to be a good mix of throw balanced with a crazy amount of spill, the light seems to accomplish the feat by using the brute force of 2200 lumens. Regarding the minor reflector imperfections etc i have usually found that the old adage "you get what you pay for" rings true. It is not unlike comparing a Subaru motor vehicle against a much more expensive and lavish Porsche 911, they both reach 0-60 in 5 secs but the customers for each car crave different things.

All in all i am very happy with my TK70 and find the build quality exceeds my expectations at this price point.


----------



## ljw2k

Would the Thai 2 tube version with 2x 32600 3.7V 5000mAh D Li-ion Cells have a longer runtime in turbo i am unsure how to work the calculations out from NiMH batteries compared to D Li-ion Cells


----------



## HKJ

ljw2k said:


> Would the Thai 2 tube version with 2x 32600 3.7V 5000mAh D Li-ion Cells have a longer runtime in turbo i am unsure how to work the calculations out from NiMH batteries compared to D Li-ion Cells


 
The best way is to use watt calculations, the TK70 uses about 30 watt on turbo and the batteries will contain about 3.7*5 -> 18.5 Wh each, i.e. a total of 37 Wh.
This gives 37/30 -> 1.2 hour runtime.


----------



## xed888

Any news about your lights held by customs, hkj?


----------



## HKJ

xed888 said:


> Any news about your lights held by customs, hkj?


 
They are released now and I have them, but the weather is against me at the moment.


----------



## ljw2k

So using the 4xD cell 1.2 

1.2*10 -> 12Wh x4 48Wh 
48/30-> 1.6 hour runtime 

It would get more runtime on the 4 D cell 1.2v 10,000mAh batteries.?


----------



## xed888

yes it would mate, due to its higher capacity rating.

HKJ,

Looking forward to your reviews


----------



## HKJ

ljw2k said:


> So using the 4xD cell 1.2
> 
> 1.2*10 -> 12Wh x4 48Wh
> 48/30-> 1.6 hour runtime
> 
> It would get more runtime on the 4 D cell 1.2v 10,000mAh batteries.?



According to my curve the power draw increase a bit when running at lower voltages, i.e. it might be 35 watt instead of 30 watt.


----------



## richpalm

Has anyone gotten the bezel ring off yet? Time is gonna come when I want to clean the lens.

Rich


----------



## bill_n_opus

Phil40000 said:


> I have the TK60 and bought my TK70 a couple of weeks ago. I am well aware that there are higher quality flashlights out there, (with equally higher price tags) but bang per buck both Fenix lights are terrific value and well made to boot. I am running my TK lights on 2 sets of Ansmann cells (8500mah for the TK60,10000mah for YK70) without any problems at all. I am very happy with the performance of the TK70 and the amount of light it pumps out is obscene. It seems to be a good mix of throw balanced with a crazy amount of spill, the light seems to accomplish the feat by using the brute force of 2200 lumens. Regarding the minor reflector imperfections etc i have usually found that the old adage "you get what you pay for" rings true. It is not unlike comparing a Subaru motor vehicle against a much more expensive and lavish Porsche 911, they both reach 0-60 in 5 secs but the customers for each car crave different things.
> 
> All in all i am very happy with my TK70 and find the build quality exceeds my expectations at this price point.


 
Well said. 

I have no illusion on what the tk70 does for me or why I bought it. 

- It has a crazy amount of light
- it's reliable (brandwise)
- the cost of entry is low compared to the state of the art. 

Apart from wanting to have the light physically smaller ... what else can one ask for?


----------



## ljw2k

bill_n_opus said:


> Well said.
> 
> I have no illusion on what the tk70 does for me or why I bought it.
> 
> - It has a crazy amount of light
> - it's reliable (brandwise)
> - the cost of entry is low compared to the state of the art.
> 
> Apart from wanting to have the light physically smaller ...* what else can one ask for*?


 
Your money back as there website is very misleading as to runtimes unless you have 20,000 mAh D cells  ...................as above


----------



## LightNightLight

richpalm said:


> Has anyone gotten the bezel ring off yet? Time is gonna come when I want to clean the lens.
> 
> Rich



Curious about this, too. Did you see my posts Rich (#463, #467)? Are you observing something similar?

Matt


----------



## richpalm

LightNightLight said:


> Curious about this, too. Did you see my posts Rich (#463, #467)? Are you observing something similar?
> 
> Matt



Not yet, but I do have imperfections in the reflector as mentioned.

Rich


----------



## oatmanutd

here is my TK70s turbo mode with 4Sevens 26650 3.7V 4000mAh result

4.20V > fully charge
3.99V > after 10 minutes 
3.80V > after 20 minutes
3.66V > after 30 minutes
3.59V > after 40 minutes
3.47V > after 50 minutes
3.30V > the light turn off after 54 minutes


----------



## fivemega

oatmanutd said:


> here is my TK70s turbo mode with 4Sevens 26650 3.7V 4000mAh result
> 
> 4.20V > fully charge
> 3.99V > after 10 minutes
> 3.80V > after 20 minutes
> 3.66V > after 30 minutes
> 3.59V > after 40 minutes
> 3.47V > after 50 minutes
> 3.30V > the light turn off after 54 minutes


 
*You mean a pair of 26650 in series which makes 3.7x2=7.4 nominal voltage. Right?
Did you remove each cell from flashlight (after 10-20-30.... minutes) to measure voltage? Or you measured while light was on?*


----------



## 2100

Cool. Still waiting for the results with Ultrafire 3.0V (LiFePO4?) 4000mAh 32600 on the regular TK70, not the special for Thailand edition. I will purchase that and run 1 dummy + 2 cells without the extender, that length is ok and if you position the 2 cells at the back, the weight distribution is still maintained and you get a noticeably lighter light.


----------



## jirik_cz

ljw2k said:


> Would the Thai 2 tube version with 2x 32600 3.7V 5000mAh D Li-ion Cells have a longer runtime in turbo i am unsure how to work the calculations out from NiMH batteries compared to D Li-ion Cells


 
D li-ions from kaidomain are unproteced so you need to be very careful when using them. You can easily over discharge them in TK70.



2100 said:


> Cool. Still waiting for the results with Ultrafire 3.0V (LiFePO4?) 4000mAh 32600 on the regular TK70, not the special for Thailand edition. I will purchase that and run 1 dummy + 2 cells without the extender, that length is ok and if you position the 2 cells at the back, the weight distribution is still maintained and you get a noticeably lighter light.



You can not use four lifepo cells in the TK70, or you will burn it. Using just three pieces might be risky too... It will go direct drive in low modes so they will be as bright as turbo mode.


----------



## xed888

Thinks he wants to use 2 only plus one fake cell.


----------



## ergotelis

I am planning to use my TK70 with two IMR from batteryspace, 4100+mah rated. I think this would be a better pair in comparison to 4sevens 26650.Larger capacity and less voltage drop under 4 amp load. It would give for sure greater runtime. I just have to make a sleeve for them.


----------



## 2100

Yep jirik_cz, xed8888 is right, 2 x LiFePO4, anyway the Ultrafire are 3.0V as printed on the label as well. Not sure if fully charged it is only 3.4V, so it is pretty safe. Not sure how is the performance under high load, but it should be ok. Anyway it is just 20 bucks shipped for the pair.


----------



## 2100

ergotelis said:


> I am planning to use my TK70 with two IMR from batteryspace, 4100+mah rated. I think this would be a better pair in comparison to 4sevens 26650.Larger capacity and less voltage drop under 4 amp load. It would give for sure greater runtime. I just have to make a sleeve for them.


 
Bro! Do report back on these 3.7V cells. Anyway if you have a hobby charger you can just charge to 3.95V, seriously if you look at budgetlightforums big battery database (thanks to all the many guys' hardwork there) there really is not a lot of capacity to be had above 4.0V for the myriad of cells in the market. If it is usable, then the IMR 26650 from BIO is workable. Their IMRs are crazy good, esp the 18350. My pair is also nearly 1000mAh for a 800mAh labelled cell, not too bad for a 7 bucks a pair shipped product, i think mine is the 5th case already. My 14500 and 18500 are on the mark though, not over-specced unfortunately...think the 18650 are also on the mark. If these can do 4Ah then at 14 bucks shipped for a pair of 26650 IMRs, can't be beaten. (just carry an extra pair in the pocket for > easily 1hr Turbo run times during cold weather)

Anyway thank you very much for taking the risk for the advancement of XM-L flashlights!


----------



## bighest

Phil40000 said:


> I have the TK60 and bought my TK70 a couple of weeks ago. I am well aware that there are higher quality flashlights out there, (with equally higher price tags) but bang per buck both Fenix lights are terrific value and well made to boot. I am running my TK lights on 2 sets of Ansmann cells (8500mah for the TK60,10000mah for YK70) without any problems at all. I am very happy with the performance of the TK70 and the amount of light it pumps out is obscene. It seems to be a good mix of throw balanced with a crazy amount of spill, the light seems to accomplish the feat by using the brute force of 2200 lumens. Regarding the minor reflector imperfections etc i have usually found that the old adage "you get what you pay for" rings true. It is not unlike comparing a Subaru motor vehicle against a much more expensive and lavish Porsche 911, they both reach 0-60 in 5 secs but the customers for each car crave different things.
> 
> All in all i am very happy with my TK70 and find the build quality exceeds my expectations at this price point.


 
How does the tk60 in turbo compare to the tk70 on high?


----------



## oatmanutd

fivemega said:


> *You mean a pair of 26650 in series which makes 3.7x2=7.4 nominal voltage. Right?*


 
Yes 2x 26650 in series with some modification because I used 2x D Cell tube. 



fivemega said:


> *Did you remove each cell from flashlight (after 10-20-30.... minutes) to measure voltage? Or you measured while light was on?*



I took each battery out to measure voltage.


----------



## StandardBattery

bill_n_opus said:


> Well said.
> 
> I have no illusion on what the tk70 does for me or why I bought it.
> 
> - It has a crazy amount of light
> - it's reliable (brandwise)
> - the cost of entry is low compared to the state of the art.
> 
> Apart from wanting to have the light physically smaller ... what else can one ask for?


I think that sums it up pretty good; that's why even though I have no real need for this light, I'm weekening. The biggest issue right now is whether my existing cells (Accu LSD 10Ah) will power the baby up properly. My favorite dealer for this kind of stuff should have them soon (if they are not in stock already) and then it will be tough not to pull the trigger. I better cycle those batteries.


----------



## xed888

StandardBattery said:


> I think that sums it up pretty good; that why even though I have no real need for this light, I'm weekening. The biggest issue right now is weather my existing cells (Accu LSD 10Ah) will power the baby up properly. My favorite dealer for this kind of stuff should have them soon (if they are not in stock already) and then it will be tough now to pull the trigger. I better cycle those batteries.


 
I am sure your batts will do the job. I used Ansmann LSDs and they work fine. Just whines when voltage sags and current increases.


----------



## oatmanutd

KD 32600 3.7V 5000mAh result

4.20V > fully charge
4.01V > after 10 minutes 
3.88V > after 20 minutes
3.76V > after 30 minutes
3.66V > after 40 minutes
3.61V > after 50 minutes
3.50V > after 60 minutes 
3.40V > drop to high after 66 minutes


----------



## bill_n_opus

StandardBattery said:


> I think that sums it up pretty good; that's why even though I have no real need for this light, I'm weekening. The biggest issue right now is whether my existing cells (Accu LSD 10Ah) will power the baby up properly. My favorite dealer for this kind of stuff should have them soon (if they are not in stock already) and then it will be tough not to pull the trigger. I better cycle those batteries.


 
I have the same batteries ... seems to work without a problem, still crazy bright!


----------



## tre

oatmanutd said:


> Yes 2x 26650 in series with some modification because I used 2x D Cell tube.


 
Did you use a TK50 tube? What did you modify? I'd like to use the battery space 26650 IMR cells as well. This thing is just too big with 4D cells.


----------



## tre

StandardBattery said:


> I think that sums it up pretty good; that's why even though I have no real need for this light, I'm weekening. The biggest issue right now is whether my existing cells (Accu LSD 10Ah) will power the baby up properly. My favorite dealer for this kind of stuff should have them soon (if they are not in stock already) and then it will be tough not to pull the trigger. I better cycle those batteries.



My Accu LSD 10Ah cells work just as well as my Tenergy 10Ah cells in this light.


----------



## xed888

tre said:


> Did you use a TK50 tube? What did you modify? I'd like to use the battery space 26650 IMR cells as well. This thing is just too big with 4D cells.


 
He's got the thai edition. He's thai. Just use the tube without an extender. Put 2 lithium cells and a spacer. Done.


----------



## tre

xed888 said:


> He's got the thai edition. He's thai. Just use the tube without an extender. Put 2 lithium cells and a spacer. Done.



I'd like to do it without a spacer if possible just to make the light shorter. Anybody know if a TK50 tube fits this light?


----------



## xed888

tre said:


> I'd like to do it without a spacer if possible just to make the light shorter. Anybody know if a TK50 tube fits this light?



It does but the TK70 tailcap doesnt fit onto the TK50 tube, you need the TK50 tube AND tailcap to run 2x Li-ions


----------



## tre

xed888 said:


> It does but the TK70 tailcap doesnt fit onto the TK50 tube, you need the TK50 tube AND tailcap to run 2x Li-ions



Thanks. I think I can arrange that.


----------



## ljw2k

Fenix won't help you i have already asked can they supply me with a spare tube and tailcap but they want to know the serial number from my fexix tk50 which obviously i don't have.


----------



## xed888

tre said:


> Thanks. I think I can arrange that.



Mind sharing how you would do that? PM would be fine.


----------



## bickford

Hello everybody

Little movie of the TK70 , 


Later the movies beamshot ... !

BICK


----------



## oatmanutd

xed888 said:


> He's got the thai edition. He's thai. Just use the tube without an extender. Put 2 lithium cells and a spacer. Done.



actually the thai edition came with an extra tube (TK50 tube) the best battery to use right now is KD32600 3.7V 5000mAh


----------



## xed888

the KD cells are quite expensive though, US$17 each. sigh


----------



## 2100

oatmanutd said:


> actually the thai edition came with an extra tube (TK50 tube) the best battery to use right now is KD32600 3.7V 5000mAh



Bro, unfortunately nobody has tried whether the regular TK70 can accept 2 Li Co cells which would be 8.4V fully charged....ie whether or not it is the same driver in your TK70S.

I know Ergotelis is going to try Li Co. One other is trying the Ultrafire 3.0V LiFePO4 which should be ok.


----------



## xed888

2100 said:


> Bro, unfortunately nobody has tried whether the regular TK70 can accept 2 Li Co cells which would be 8.4V fully charged....ie whether or not it is the same driver in your TK70S.
> 
> I know Ergotelis is going to try Li Co. One other is trying the Ultrafire 3.0V LiFePO4 which should be ok.


 
2 Li-ion cells work. I have tried it on a normal TK70, so there's no problem. I have used a spacer and 2 Ultrafire C cells as I didnt want to buy D cells


----------



## ljw2k

xed888 said:


> the KD cells are quite expensive though, US$17 each. sigh



$17 too expensive for batteries and your flashlight was about $200 come on mate no good trying to scrimp & scape on feeding it what it deserves, your comment is like saying you have a ferrari and want to put milk in it.


----------



## xed888

After spending all that money I'm skint. Care to donate?


----------



## jirik_cz

2100 said:


> Bro, unfortunately nobody has tried whether the regular TK70 can accept 2 Li Co cells which would be 8.4V fully charged....ie whether or not it is the same driver in your TK70S.


 
TK70S has just the extra 2D tube. Driver is the same...


----------



## 2100

jirik_cz said:


> TK70S has just the extra 2D tube. Driver is the same...


 
I really hope that is true, as operating with 2 x 32600 + 1 dummy and positioning the 2 cells at the tailcap end really balances it perfectly and the main tube length w/o the extender perfectly balances the light. Better than main tube + extender.

But I will wait for confirmation from another guy who purchased the 2 cells and hope he will report soon.

Awww shucks....that means i wasted 52 bucks on getting 4 Tenergy NiMHs from batteryjunction!


----------



## 2100

Seriously, $17 x 2 for the Li Co = $34 shipped and $52 for Tenergy shipped, then i'd prefer the former. And besides Ultrafire WF-188 is cheaper ($13 shipped at Manafont), anyway you can use magnets if you don't have the WF-188. If you really wanna save you can get $20 for the pair of Ultrafire 3.0V 26650 and get some PVC sleeves or roll some cardboard. HKequipment sells the light at $183 shipped and he has the dummy adapters inside, so actually you are good to go for just over $200.  

But then let ergotelis report whether his IMRs can work in the light.


----------



## xed888

2100 said:


> Seriously, $17 x 2 for the Li Co = $34 shipped and $52 for Tenergy shipped, then i'd prefer the former. And besides Ultrafire WF-188 is cheaper ($13 shipped at Manafont), anyway you can use magnets if you don't have the WF-188. If you really wanna save you can get $20 for the pair of Ultrafire 3.0V 26650 and get some PVC sleeves or roll some cardboard. HKequipment sells the light at $183 shipped and he has the dummy adapters inside, so actually you are good to go for just over $200.
> 
> But then let ergotelis report whether his IMRs can work in the light.



With the 3.0V cells, you need a hobby charger, don't you? A normal 3.7V charger wont terminate at 3.0V or?

By the way, I have also tried 26500 IMRs and they work with the light.


----------



## ufokillerz

wished i had some metal working skills, i would totally make myself a adapter to use the olight sr9x battery pack.


----------



## 2100

xed888 said:


> With the 3.0V cells, you need a hobby charger, don't you? A normal 3.7V charger wont terminate at 3.0V or?
> 
> By the way, I have also tried 26500 IMRs and they work with the light.


 
You can use a Ultrafire WF-188 (13 bucks) which charges 26650/32600/32650 etc....and select the lower voltage termination setting. Yes hobby chargers will do too, and seriously every serious flashlight enthusiast should have them, because they do not let you have options to charge (slow, fast via current etc...) they also let you test the cells. You can discharge test and see which cells match etc.....load of fun. Operating 3S1P shouldn't be fearful.

Bro, ok thanks for the information. So now we have good info that it does work. Can wait for ergotelis to report back as well. 

Edit : Too late, fingers too fast, ordered 2 pcs of the 5Ah cells.


----------



## oatmanutd

Last night my friend and I (we both used TK70s) test KD32600 3.7V 5000mAh and UltraFire BRC 32600 3.0V 4000mAh
only different we can see is the lowest mode KD32600 3.7V 5000mAh is brighter another 3 mode are almost the same


----------



## uknewbie

Just did a runtime test on Turbo using 4 x 10Ah AccuEvolution LSD cells. About a year old, cycled a few times.

Lasted *63 minutes* before dropping to High mode. I could turn it back to Turbo manually, but dropped again within seconds.

I, like I think many, took Fenix's claim of 110 minutes on Turbo (2200 lumens), to mean it would run at Turbo (2200 lumens) for 110 minutes :duh2:

Doesn't really matter to me, but will for some. Fenix should be clearer, this is obviously going to mislead people as is.

Oh, and if left sitting without a fan during this, this thing gets _HOT!_


----------



## tre

While I think their Turbo run time measurement is misleading, it does comply with ANSI measurements. However, I think their claim of 130,000cd for beam intensity (throw) is completely and totally false. I have a light known to be about 60,000 lux @ 1m and I have to really use my imagination to see the TK70 out throw it. If I had to guess, I would put the TK70 at about 70,000cd at best which is nowhere near the claim of 130,000cd. 

They did the same thing with the TK41 claiming 56kcd (or so) while it is maybe 35k cd. I think Fenix is playing games with their numbers. 

I am going to run some tests in a few days to get the true accurate number for intensity. I guarantee it is nowhere near 130,000 lux @ 1m.


----------



## bickford

TK70 movies beamshots.

Have a nice watching 



BICK


----------



## 2100

tre, no it is definitely not 130k. I got 85-87k but that's on a DX meter which usually under-reads about 7-10%. Fonarik website got a TK70 thread in the forum and its 90k. Ergotelis got 100k. So its ard there. 

Beamshots http://fonarik.com/test/?model=219&scene=1&mode=0

One *WARNING* : The Kaidomain cells are unprotected and are of considerable size. Pls make sure you know the dangers of Li Co and the dangers of cells when reverse charged or shorted out. This happens when cells are unmatched in capacity, driver shorted out due to fault, or the user just doesn't care about safety and is lazy to take voltage readings before using the light, or after discharging the light. If you follow strict Li Co handling SOP and do readings conscientiously, i don't see any issue. But it is not charge and use and forget kind of cell chemistry, esp at 5Ah and since you purchased from Kaidomain which has gotten it from an unknown source and is generally untested.

If you are a novice, please use NiMH.


----------



## tre

2100 said:


> tre, no it is definitely not 130k. I got 85-87k but that's on a DX meter which usually under-reads about 7-10%. Fonarik website got a TK70 thread in the forum and its 90k. Ergotelis got 100k. So its ard there.


 
Wow, 100k lux @ 1 meter. I'd be really surprised if the light even does that. Did Ergotelis measure at 1 meter (which would make the results inaccurate) or more than 5 meters and calculate back to 1 meter (to get an accurate reading)?


----------



## ergotelis

Hi tre, all measurements are [email protected] and calculated back to 1m(would go even further but i need second person to be see!), if you check my other readings, you could say that this number look like to be ok, at least in comparison to the other flashlights i have(tk35,catapult etc)


----------



## tre

wow! you answer fast. The other lights you measured do look to be in line with what I'd expect. I will take some measurements of the TK70 at 5m in the next few days. I also have an M3C4 XML and M3X so I can compare with your measurements. I'll throw some modded XML lights in there too.


----------



## monkeyboy

bickford said:


> TK70 movies beamshots.
> 
> BICK


 

Thanks for that video bickford

The TK70 seems to hold up surprisingly well against the polarion.
Polarion still has the edge in output and throw but it's not a million miles away. The Fenix is rated with OTF lumens and the polarion is bulb lumens BTW.


----------



## 2100

Actually if the youtube vid is low res, you can check out everybody's favourite fonarik.... PH40/PH50/TK70 are all there.

http://fonarik.com/test/indexen.php


----------



## ergotelis

tre said:


> wow! you answer fast. The other lights you measured do look to be in line with what I'd expect. I will take some measurements of the TK70 at 5m in the next few days. I also have an M3C4 XML and M3X so I can compare with your measurements. I'll throw some modded XML lights in there too.



Well it happens sometimes that i am online i get notifications on some threads 

It would be nice, just measure these led flashlights and tell me how do they compare!


----------



## HKJ

At long last I got my beamshot comparison ready:




My lux at 1 meter is about 95 klux (Calculated from 4 meter measurements).


----------



## xed888

Yay!!! Well done buddy! Your post is going to re-revive this thread


----------



## kj2

Thanks HKJ


----------



## romteb

monkeyboy said:


> The TK70 seems to hold up surprisingly well against the polarion.



Surprisingly, that's the word, i wrongly figured the TK70 would get trounced by the PH40.

Thanks *Bickford* for the video, i recon it gives a better representation of the actual performance than a static beamshot

Edit: Yoohoo i see HKJ's comparison is up, great material today !


----------



## samgab

Good job there HKJ, thanks. The comparison charts were very interesting. I think they show the TK70 to be pretty good value for the output, despite not coming with batteries or a charger.


----------



## HKJ

samgab said:


> Good job there HKJ, thanks. The comparison charts were very interesting. I think they show the TK70 to be pretty good value for the output, despite not coming with batteries or a charger.



I do agree, the TK70 is good value for money, my point was more that there is a reason why the SR series is more expensive, you get something for the extra money (You have to decide if it is worth it).


----------



## kj2

Now Fenix has to release that battery-system they talk about 

"
This is Fenix manufacturer in China.​ ​ Yes, We are planning to make a battery system for the TK70, it including the charger and 4* Ni-HM D-cells to support our TK70"


----------



## samgab

kj2 said:


> Now Fenix has to release that battery-system they talk about
> 
> "
> This is Fenix manufacturer in China.​ ​ Yes, We are planning to make a battery system for the TK70, it including the charger and 4* Ni-HM D-cells to support our TK70"


 
Yeah, but meh, you know what it will be: 4 x 9Ah D cells, and a generic 4 x D cell charger.


----------



## 2100

Good, so now we have a couple of lux readings : 
Ergotelis : 100k (4 metres)
2100 : 87k (8.17m) 12.5m 97k
HKJ : 95k (4 metres)
The fornarik forum guy : 90k

Note it is impossible to get a fixed number, due to so many variables involved like meter, driver, cells, temperature etc.


----------



## Pandorum

kj2 said:


> Now Fenix has to release that battery-system they talk about
> 
> "
> This is Fenix manufacturer in China.​ ​ Yes, We are planning to make a battery system for the TK70, it including the charger and 4* Ni-HM D-cells to support our TK70"



Thats unusual. They have not done this for any other Fenix light have they?


----------



## 182_blue

And so they should , i should imagine a fair few people are put off by how complicated it is just to get batteries that work properly in it, if they release the system then i might be tempted 



kj2 said:


> Now Fenix has to release that battery-system they talk about
> 
> "
> This is Fenix manufacturer in China.​ ​ Yes, We are planning to make a battery system for the TK70, it including the charger and 4* Ni-HM D-cells to support our TK70"


----------



## samgab

To be fair, it wasn't at all complicated. There is a lot of FUD, and you can't take everything people come up with on the forums as gospel. It was a case of insert batteries, screw on cap, click "on" button. Just as complex as my 4D mag.


----------



## kwak

182_blue said:


> And so they should , i should imagine a fair few people are put off by how complicated it is just to get batteries that work properly in it, if they release the system then i might be tempted


 
What's complicated?

It clearly states on the TK70 page that you should use good quality NiMh cells.
I bought 4 x Tenegy 10k mAh cells and 4 x Tenergy 8k mAh LSD cells, all fit and work great.

If you think the TK70 is complicated with batteries DO NOT buy a Zebralight SC600 out of the 6 x 18650 cells i have only 1 type fit, THAT'S complicated :laughing:


----------



## bickford

kwak said:


> I bought 4 x Tenegy 10k mAh cells



Where do you buy this kind of nimh battery ?

thanks !

Bickford


----------



## kwak

bickford said:


> Where do you buy this kind of nimh battery ?
> 
> thanks !
> 
> Bickford



Ebay


----------



## Cataract

bickford said:


> Where do you buy this kind of nimh battery ?
> 
> thanks !
> 
> Bickford



Just search Google for rechargeable NIMH D battery. I found plenty of places... even one so close to me I drove over!


----------



## bickford

Thanks very much !

I have NX READY NIMH 8000 mAh but i am looking for much capacity and the 10 000 mAh seem good quality !

Bickford


----------



## xed888

I dont think 2Ah will add more runtime to the torch but I will let the experts answer.  Doesnt seem like a lot to me anyway


----------



## samgab

Also, don't be fooled into thinking that them writing a bigger number on the wrapper = quality... Having said that, I have no reason to believe the Tenergys _aren't_ good quality. For instance, their 8Ah LSD D cells were testing out at about 9Ah each.


----------



## dwminer

samgab said:


> Also, don't be fooled into thinking that them writing a bigger number on the wrapper = qualit.[/URL]


 
plus 1 on that.
Dave


----------



## karlosk98

*For tk70 owners DOES FENIX TK70 HAVE AN EXTENSION TUBE?*

Hi everybody I plan to purchase one but can´t find info on the main thread cause it seems contradictory at moments regarding if it has an extention tube for 3 cell operation. 

In case it does, does it have the same lumen output?

Thanks


----------



## russthetoolman

*Re: For tk70 owners DOES FENIX TK70 HAVE AN EXTENSION TUBE?*

From Erns review:http://laserpointerforums.com/f66/fenix-tk70-review-65497.html
"I tried running the Fenix TK70 in turbo with the extender off to see what happens.

The TK70 held the same Lux reading in turbo for about 10 seconds and then dropped to high. I tried again by putting the TK70 in turbo and 10 seconds later it dropped to high. It seems the TK70 needs to use the 4th D size battery to keep the light in turbo mode."


----------



## 2100

samgab said:


> Also, don't be fooled into thinking that them writing a bigger number on the wrapper = quality... Having said that, I have no reason to believe the Tenergys _aren't_ good quality. For instance, their 8Ah LSD D cells were testing out at about 9Ah each.


 
Mine did 8.5Ah discharge on the hobby charger.


----------



## kj2

karlosk98 said:


> Hi everybody I plan to purchase one but can´t find info on the main thread cause it seems contradictory at moments regarding if _*it has an extention tube for 3 cell operation*_.
> 
> In case it does, does it have the same lumen output?
> 
> Thanks



The normal tube is for 3 cells. With the extension you put 4 D cells in it. For what I know, is that you need 4D's to get all of the power for a longer time.


----------



## Norm

karlosk98 said:


> Hi everybody I plan to purchase one but can´t find info on the main thread cause it seems contradictory at moments regarding if it has an extention tube for 3 cell operation.


Why not ask your question in the main TK70 thread? 

Thread Merge - Norm


----------



## bickford

TOnight I have done test of autonomy for TK70.

With 4 Nimh Cells D - NX-READY 8000mAh.
The autonomy in Turbo mode is : 61 minutes. 

BICKFORD


----------



## jh333233

Wondering when will TK-hundred comes out...


----------



## 2100

Guys! I think you might want to re-do your readings, because i find that this light is focussed real far. I am getting close to 100k for further distances instead of 80s for 8m distance. I'd need to go to my 50m range but it'll be 23hrs from now as my Sky Garden is closed. heh.... 
Maybe that 130kcd is real.

This is much exaggerated, but think of a aspheric lens that is defocused. If you look at the beam through fog you'd see that perhaps 2m away it is really the most collimated, while 0.5m is less intense, and 10m is even less intense.


----------



## Cataract

jh333233 said:


> Wondering when will TK-hundred comes out...



I predict next year between march and june. My wallet hopes I'm wrong and it'll be another 22 months or so...
I hope for something around 4000 lumens or more. I did some testing with 2 TK70's and now wish I didn't do that. Double the TK70's power and you get something that really really looks like daytime in a tree ~120 meters away. You'd need binoculars to spot the monkeys in that tree, but they would certainly cover theit eyes, or perhaps just fall off like coconuts in a hurricane...


----------



## 2100

Cataract said:


> I did some testing with 2 TK70's and now wish I didn't do that. Double the TK70's power and you get something that really really looks like daytime in a tree ~120 meters away. .


 
Well I have 6 x triple XM-Ls.  4 of them direct drives, but too bad i don't get cold weather here. The output can really be boosted with cold weather. (tested many many times, including dry ice)

I wonder if there will be a TK70 neutral.


----------



## tre

I just did some lux measurements on my TK70. I measured at 5 meters and corrected back to 1 meter. Here is what I got as compared to some other lights:

*Fenix TK70 = 86,500 lux @ 1 meter*
*Lambda lights 3C XML = 68,250 lux @ 1 meter (this light is WAY smaller than the TK70)*
*Olight M3X = 42,000 lux @ 1 meter*
*EagleTac M3C4 single XML = 45,250 lux @ 1 meter*
*4sevens Maelstrom X10 = 21,000 lux @ 1 meter*
*Sunwayman M40A XML = 24,500 lux @ 1 meter*

At some point I will measure other lights too. Clearly the TK70 is nowhere near the claimed 130,000 lux @ 1 meter.


Edit: I just tried measureing again using Tenergy 10,000mAh cells in the TK70. I got 88,750 lux @ 1 meter. The 86,500 was using AccuEvolution 10,000mAh cells. I went back and forth a few times and the Tenergy cells always perform a bit better.

Edit2: *90,000 lux @ 1 meter *
with Tenergy 10,000mAh cells freshly off the charger

It is starting to look like better cells bring more output despite the regulation. I am still nowhere near the Fenix claimed 130,000 lux @ 1 meter. I am starting to think Fenix fudges their ANSI/FL1 standard numbers since nobody got the claimed 56,000 lux @ 1 meter with the TK41 either.


----------



## bickford

tre said:


> I just did some lux measurements on my TK70. I measured at 5 meters and corrected back to 1 meter. Here is what I got as compared to some other lights:
> 
> Fenix TK70 = 86,500 lux @ 1 meter
> Lambda lights 3C XML = 68,250 lux @ 1 meter (this light is WAY smaller than the TK70)
> Olight M3X = 42,000 lux @ 1 meter
> EagleTac M3C4 single XML = 45,250 lux @ 1 meter
> 4sevens Maelstrom X10 = 21,000 lux @ 1 meter
> 
> At some point I will measure other lights too. Clearly the TK70 is nowhere near the claimed 130,000 lux @ 1 meter.



A test with Olight SR 90 and with Polarion PH40 will be very interesting !! thanks !!

BICK


----------



## tre

I realized my Lambda 3C XML had been used for about 30 minutes and the batteries were partially dead. I charged the TK70 cells and 3C XML cells and re-tested fresh off the charger.

Here is what I got:

Fenix TK70 = 90,000 lux @ 1 meter
Lambda 3C XML = 81,750 lux @ 1 meter

The Mag-Lite 3C body and head look tiny next to the huge TK70 but the little 3C Mag-lite (highly modded) nearly keeps up with the TK70 in terms of throw. This is also what my eyes see outside. beam shots to come later.


----------



## 2100

Hi guys, about 6 posts earlier i mentioned that i originally got like you know 80s range. *I measured at nearly 13 metres and got 97k lux @ 1m converted.* I then tried 8 metres again and got the low 80s figure. 

*Please do not measure at 4 metres, 5 metres or 10 metres.* This light is focussed real far that close readings, seemingly far ones like 8m, could be way off. I think tonight i will 50 metres. There is a possibility that close to 130k is true. Actually there is a current topic being discussed right now at BLF, and others have found other lights to be true too. Focus.


----------



## samgab

2100 said:


> Hi guys, about 6 posts earlier i mentioned that i originally got like you know 80s range. I measured at nearly 13 metres and got 97k lux @ 1m converted[/COLOR].[/B] I then tried 8 metres again and got the low 80s figure.
> 
> Please do not measure at 4 metres, 5 metres or 10 metres.[/COLOR][/B] This light is focussed real far that close readings, seemingly far ones like 8m, could be way off. I think tonight i will 50 metres. There is a possibility that close to 130k is true. Actually there is a current topic being discussed right now at BLF, and others have found other lights to be true too. Focus.


 
I really believe they are reporting the figures they have actually tested using the ANSI/NEMI FL1 spec:



> 2.3.3 Conditions
> Tests will be conducted at lab conditions—see clause 2.1.1.
> 
> Testing should be performed in a dark environment where the ambient conditions are determined to be
> less than 1 lux in the entire test area prior to the test.
> 
> If the device offers multiple output levels, the peak beam intensity will be measured at the maximum level
> or as otherwise identified.
> 
> If the device has variable focusing or adjustable beam angle, the peak beam intensity will be measured at
> the focus level or beam angle that produces the maximum beam intensity or as otherwise identified.
> 
> 2.3.4 Apparatus
> A timing device, a distance measuring device, and a light measuring device that measures in units of lux
> shall be used. Minimum aperture area shall be 100 mm².
> 
> 2.3.5 Procedures
> Place the light measuring device at a *test distance of either 2 or 10 or 30 meters from the front of the
> surface of the lens of the device to be tested. * The test distance chosen shall be at least 10 times the
> largest dimension of the device’s lens or output height or width.
> 
> Use the light measuring device to identify and record the highest indicated value.
> 
> *Measurements shall be taken 30 s to 2 min of turning on the device. *
> 
> 2.3.6 Final calculations
> 
> Surface light intensity x (distance)2
> = Peak beam intensity
> where:
> Surface light intensity is in lux (lx)
> Distance is in meters (m)
> Peak beam intensity is in candela (cd)
> 
> The reported value shall be the highest calculated peak beam intensity of the values measured at test
> distances in clause 2.3.5.
> 
> *The published figure shall be the average of the results of the three devices tested.* Round to whole
> numbers following standard rounding rules.



So maybe they tested at 30 meters, as that is a permitted distance under the standard guidelines.

I have no lux meter, but everything else such as runtimes is within claimed spec in my case at least.


----------



## tre

Interesting. I'll start measuring everything at 10 meters. 2 meters is too close for just about any light. I will have to try measuring the TK70 again at 10 meters and 30 meters. Thanks sabgab and 2100. I can manages 10 meters indoors but 30 meters will require going outside.


----------



## samgab

tre said:


> Interesting. I'll start measuring everything at 10 meters. 2 meters is too close for just about any light. I will have to try measuring the TK70 again at 10 meters and 30 meters. Thanks sabgab and 2100. I can manages 10 meters indoors but 30 meters will require going outside.


 
If you're interested, they also specify ambient temperature and humidity tolerances for the testing. Also they have to test 3 final production samples, they can't be special prototypes with specially selected emitters or anything sneaky like that.



> 2.1.1 Lab Conditions
> Lab conditions shall be a controlled temperature of 22 ± 3 °C and a relative humidity of 50% nominal,
> 80% maximum.
> 
> Ambient light conditions shall be the minimum of the following two options: 1 lux or no more than 10% of
> the lowest value measured during any test.
> 
> Designated (light) measuring equipment shall be annually calibrated by an accredited commercial third
> party service showing traceability to NIST standards. Records shall be kept of the calibration history.
> 
> 2.1.2 Sampling Selection
> All samples must be representative of final production products. If multiple light output grades are used in
> the product, the test specimens must use the lowest light output grade offered.













-source


----------



## tre

Thanks again samgab. I have a large room in the basement with no windows that is on a separate climate control so I can arrange that.


----------



## 2100

Yep, thanks for the info. Issue is that our lux meters are all over the place and not standardised. But no issue, we'll just take it as it is. Will do 30m and 50m.
I just tried again, 5m i got only 75k! LOL! 2980 lux @ 5m. And immediately after that I did 592 lux at 12.5m, which is 92.5k.


----------



## samgab

2100 said:


> Yep, thanks for the info. Issue is that our lux meters are all over the place and not standardised. But no issue, we'll just take it as it is. Will do 30m and 50m.
> I just tried again, 5m i got only 75k! LOL! 2980 lux @ 5m. And immediately after that I did 592 lux at 12.5m, which is 92.5k.


 
Yeah, that's exactly it. Unless one is using properly calibrated equipment in a controlled setting, the main use of these home lux readings is as a direct comparison; eg: Flashlight A got X result, compared with Flashlight B which got Y result under the same test conditions. I don't think the absolute values can be taken too seriously though.


----------



## tre

My Mastech lux meter is supposedly calibrated from the factory and the tolerance is as good as light meters many times more expensive. If the tests are done in proper settings, I would guess the emitters in the lights and the batteries in the lights are actually the bigger variable. Who knows for sure. I agree a direct comparison on the same light meter in the same environment is of course best. At least we are all pretty close to each other. My 5m lux value with fresh Tenergy cells was 3600 lux. I sounds like I will get quite a bit higher than 90k lux @ 1 meter when I try measuring at 10 meters or more. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Providence

I just don't like the flashlights which use D batteries.


----------



## samgab

Providence said:


> I just don't like the flashlights which use D batteries.


 
You are, of course, welcome to like or dislike any flashlight. But one has to wonder the reasons of coming onto a thread explicitly about a 4 X D cell flashlight simply to say that. Baiting perhaps? Are you familiar with the forum rules, in particular rule #4?


----------



## 2100

Providence said:


> I just don't like the flashlights which use D batteries.



I'd love to use 2S2P 18650s, but i guess since this is not those OEM brands, it would be deemed dangerous. And it IS dangerous, we intermediate/advances flashaholics or those in R/C know the dangers and follow proper Li-ion handling/charging etc. (eg I charge in LiPo sacks and even then never unattended). 

I mean on ebay you see people selling Ultrafire cells which are fake as a set with the Sky Ray SR3800 2S. And then Ultrafire/2 or 3 cells in series get the blame. The Trustfire Flames are actually great. But who would do before, during and after discharge voltage readings, test the cells via a discharge test to get the mAh, etc? And some guys even use unprotected cells (not to say we can't use them, but you have to be mindful esp when the driver MOSFET goes and you get a dead short).


----------



## xed888

I wonder if two Li-ions cells would make any difference to the lux readings? Sorry I dont have a lux meter to try.


----------



## tre

Ok, I retested at 10 meters. Interesting results. Any lights I retested had higher lux @ 1 meter calculations when I measure at 10 meters as opposed to 5 meters. I turned on each light and measured after the light had been on for 1 minute. The distance, temperature, and humidity are all according to ANSI/FL1 standards. The 10 meter results:

*Fenix TK70 = 114,600 lux @ 1 meter
Lambda lights 3C XML = 95,600 lux @ 1 meter*
*Olight M3X = 52,800 lux @ 1 meter*
*EagleTac M3C4 single XML = 57,500 lux @ 1 meter*
*4sevens Maelstrom X10 = 27,500 lux @ 1 meter*

I assume if I move back to 30 meters, I will get the 130,000cd that Fenix measures. Interesting results.


----------



## samgab

tre said:


> Ok, I retested at 10 meters. Interesting results. Any lights I retested had higher lux @ 1 meter calculations when I measure at 10 meters as opposed to 5 meters. I turned on each light and measured after the light had been on for 1 minute. The distance, temperature, and humidity are all according to ANSI/FL1 standards. The 10 meter results:
> 
> *Fenix TK70 = 114,600 lux @ 1 meter
> Lambda lights 3C XML = 95,600 lux @ 1 meter*
> *Olight M3X = 52,800 lux @ 1 meter*
> *EagleTac M3C4 single XML = 57,500 lux @ 1 meter*
> *4sevens Maelstrom X10 = 27,500 lux @ 1 meter*
> 
> I assume if I move back to 30 meters, I will get the 130,000cd that Fenix measures. Interesting results.


 
That's great. Excellent testing and results, cheers for that. Great to see someone at home implementing scientific control measures for testing. :thumbsup: Or at least the closest one can get to it without spending thousands of dollars on high end equipment and facilities.
Interesting results too. Technically, in an ideal situation with perfect equipment, the results shouldn't change with distance, but there are variables and error tolerances involved, so I think your results are the closest to accurate readings I've seen yet. What model is your Mastech meter, out of interest?


----------



## tre

I have a Mastech LX1330B


----------



## Swedpat

2100 said:


> I wonder if there will be a TK70 neutral.


 
I think I will wait and hope for a warm or neutral TK70(or what it will be called)...


----------



## 2100

Actually it is not a matter of the equipment or what, such lights are simply not focussed at closer distances. You have to ask what is the meaning of lux? It is just a SI unit of the measurement of illuminance power per area. Think of a magnifying glass as an exaggerated example. Inverse square law for light, for a light bulb yes that is true. For short-arcs they try to measure the lux at the target, ie kilometers away. For a laser with advanced collimating optics via beam expanders, obviously it does not follow the inverse square law for light. You may say that is a bad example, ok something close to heart would be an aspheric slightly defocused, if you view the beam through fog it'd say converge at 20m away? If you are really far away and it becomes point source wrt to the head size, then yes you'd get really close to the inverse square law.

Even for my reflector HIDs with just a 6-7" reflector and arc length of 4mm or so, i find it impossible to get good readings below 10m. If you view the center hot beam through fog you'd know what i mean.

I I measured mine at 50 metres, and got 37.5 lux @ 50m, which is 93750 @ 1m converted. 5m is very low in the 70k range, 12.5metres it is 97k. My meter is known to under-read, but usually i'll just take it as it is and factor it in, i use my stuff mostly for comparison with my own lights (relative comparisons). What I found is that you can shift the sensor left/right/up/down and vary 10cm, and the readings do not change. At 10m, you need to carefully hunt for the hotspot. 

There is a long and pretty comprehensive thread touching on this subject on BLF, unfortunately I cannot link it here due to the rules. 
But there is a benchmark done here, i don't know what to make of the results....but just to let you know. The Meterman has 2 version apparently. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?94232-Light-Meter-Benchmark-Testing-%96-CPF-style


----------



## Cataract

Kinda funny... you guys are working hard to get the numbers right, while I do calibration on light meters. 

You guys give it everything you have to find the focal distance to give it a number and I just go outside and go "that thing is f***** bright!!!!"

It's nice to confirm numbers or not, but don't forget you'll probably never use your light at exactly the focal distance or even close... therefore the numbers are actually less meaningful than what your eyes can see. This thing is BRIGHT and throws great! (and likes to eat batteries that take 7 hours or more to charge)


----------



## 2100

Cataract said:


> Kinda funny... you guys are working hard to get the numbers right, while I do calibration on light meters.
> 
> You guys give it everything you have to find the focal distance to give it a number and I just go outside and go "that thing is f***** bright!!!!"


 
LOL! It's part of the hobby man. "Whose is longer". I guess it is hardwired to our brains!  

To really stretch the light, one really needs to get to a dark place. Seriously with such a bright intense light source, most of the time for below 20m usage, the iris just shuts down and seriously you can't tell the difference between 30% difference in lux intensity without directly A-Bing the lights in question.

Anyway, beamshots are also part of the hobby.  This is my dimmest HID with a smaller reflector (75mm).

Control






TK70





75mm reflectored HID


----------



## tre

Cataract said:


> This thing is BRIGHT and throws great! (and likes to eat batteries that take 7 hours or more to charge)


 


2100 said:


> LOL! It's part of the hobby man. "Whose is longer". I guess it is hardwired to our brains!


 
:lolsign: You guys have me rolling on the floor


----------



## HKJ

I have posted a review of the TK70.


----------



## 2100

tre said:


> :lolsign: You guys have me rolling on the floor


 
  

Thanks for the review HKJ, real hard work there!


----------



## ALWZWFO

I don't own a TK-70 yet, I just came up with an idea. How about putting two extension tubes on it and running 5 D cells? That ought to add some boost! I just happen to have 8 powerex 11,000 D cells and they tested out at 10,500 MAH and have a decent low self discharge too.

Martin


----------



## HKJ

ALWZWFO said:


> I don't own a TK-70 yet, I just came up with an idea. How about putting two extension tubes on it and running 5 D cells? That ought to add some boost! I just happen to have 8 powerex 11,000 D cells and they tested out at 10,500 MAH and have a decent low self discharge too.



The TK70 is stabilized, i.e. it will have the same brightness independent of voltage (as long as it is high enough). One extra battery may give extra runtime or it might fry the driver.


----------



## ALWZWFO

5 rested NIMH would barely be more voltage than 4 new alkaline cells. But hey, YMMV. Certainly improve runtime as amperage will be less.

Martin


----------



## Cataract

Don't see why it wouldn't work, (I believe max voltage is around 7.2 V, don't have the instructions with me) but man that would be a real morning star of a light! It would also bring the point of balance a little further away from the head and you will definitely have fun recharging your batteries!


----------



## samgab

Well, my 2xAA cases turned up. I've tried them out with the 8 crappy Fujicell NIMH AA cells I recently acquired. Result? Works perfectly! Turbo and everything. No squealing even, which is odd, because the D cells always squeal a little bit when first turned on in turbo, but with these 2AA cases, no noise at all. Pretty impressed. I haven't tried a runtime yet, but these are rubbish cells, I think I should get another batch of eneloops and try them in it.
Another bonus, the whole light feels substantially lighter with these 2AA cases in rather than D cells. Of course, running eneloops it will only have the equivalent capacity of 4000mAh D cells, so reduced time on Turbo, but oh well, they're rechargeable.


----------



## 2100

samgab said:


> Well, my 2xAA cases turned up. I've tried them out with the 8 crappy Fujicell NIMH AA cells I recently acquired. Result? Works perfectly! Turbo and everything. No squealing even, which is odd, because the D cells always squeal a little bit when first turned on in turbo, but with these 2AA cases, no noise at all. Pretty impressed. I haven't tried a runtime yet, but these are rubbish cells, I think I should get another batch of eneloops and try them in it.
> Another bonus, the whole light feels substantially lighter with these 2AA cases in rather than D cells. Of course, running eneloops it will only have the equivalent capacity of 4000mAh D cells, so reduced time on Turbo, but oh well, they're rechargeable.


 
In a nutshell, get from HKequipment, really good service and they ship within 3 days. usd183 shipped with tracking number (some got their pkgs to US in about 9-10 days but that's for other purchases), add $4 for the 2AA->D adapter. Don't even have to get D NiMH and a $40 smart NiMH charger..... so you use your existing NiMH AA and AA charger. Less than $200 for a rocket in both throw and lumens, why not?  Seriously for most lay people, a substantial size really makes it look both impressive and expensive. 

And you don't pay 120 bucks or so for a new battery pack 2 years later, and another $120....and then another.... ability to use AA in an emergency (those would be the most common), etc.

No issue on low capacity or wait for the batteries to charge up, just get 4 more adapters and batteries for not much more money!


----------



## uknewbie

ALWZWFO said:


> I don't own a TK-70 yet, I just came up with an idea. How about putting two extension tubes on it and running 5 D cells? That ought to add some boost! I just happen to have 8 powerex 11,000 D cells and they tested out at 10,500 MAH and have a decent low self discharge too.
> 
> Martin


 
Where would you buy just the extension tube on it's own?


----------



## owner

samgab said:


> Well, my 2xAA cases turned up. I've tried them out with the 8 crappy Fujicell NIMH AA cells I recently acquired. Result? Works perfectly! Turbo and everything. No squealing even, which is odd, because the D cells always squeal a little bit when first turned on in turbo, but with these 2AA cases, no noise at all. Pretty impressed. I haven't tried a runtime yet, but these are rubbish cells, I think I should get another batch of eneloops and try them in it.
> Another bonus, the whole light feels substantially lighter with these 2AA cases in rather than D cells. Of course, running eneloops it will only have the equivalent capacity of 4000mAh D cells, so reduced time on Turbo, but oh well, they're rechargeable.


With 2AA cases, how long does the turbo mode last for? I think it can only last for 10-15 seconds and then drops to high mode.


----------



## samgab

owner said:


> With 2AA cases, how long does the turbo mode last for? I think it can only last for 10-15 seconds and then drops to high mode.


 
Yes true, but as I mentioned, I'm using crap cells at the moment. I don't have enough spare matching good eneloops to do a proper test of that.
I've got a matching set of 8 Sony CycleEnergy, which are probably pretty similar to eneloops. I'll give them a charge and try them out and report back.
On the crap AA cells, it seems to be maintaining high with no problem, but it does drop out of turbo after only a few seconds.

Update: Found same story with the Sony CycleEnergy. Doesn't maintain turbo for more than a few seconds. But again, high seems to run very well. I guess either the little canisters or the AA cells can't maintain voltage at that sort of current. But as a backup solution to have high mode, it will be good. Other than that, I guess it's best to stick to quality NiMH D cells.


----------



## samgab

I've got an electrician replacing the power meter at my house at the moment. He just had to shut off the power for a few minutes, and he's working in a small dark closet. He was working by the dim light of his cellphone! I brought in the TK70 (overkill much) and turned it on bouncing off the ceiling... He was most impressed


----------



## romteb

samgab said:


> He was most impressed



And people still wonder what they would do with a TK70, philistines.


----------



## easilyled

samgab said:


> I've got an electrician replacing the power meter at my house at the moment. He just had to shut off the power for a few minutes, and he's working in a small dark closet. He was working by the dim light of his cellphone! I brought in the TK70 (overkill much) and turned it on bouncing off the ceiling... He was most impressed



It would have been very amusing (IMO) if you had lit up the closet with it briefly before bouncing the light off the ceiling.


----------



## PapaLumen

2100 said:


> In a nutshell, get from HKequipment, really good service and they ship within 3 days. usd183 shipped with tracking number


 
It says $230 on their website?


----------



## 182_blue

PapaLumen said:


> It says $230 on their website?


 
I always deal with them away from eBay and the website (i email them), they will sell it you for the $183


----------



## dwminer

KT70 run times in turbo
4 cell Tenergy 70 min.
4 cell AccuEvolution 76 min.
2 cell LiIon 86 min. 

With 3 Cell tube and 2 LiIon 5500nAH and spacer. Voltage was down to 3.2 volts when it dropped out of turbo. The Protecting circuit on one of the cells prevented the TK from running in turbo mode, so I removed both of the protection circuits. The spacer unit with the batteries plus the protection unit installed was about 1 inch, with both protections removed the spacer was closed to 1.75 inch with the 3 cell tube. One must be careful to keep an eye on over discharging these LiIon's with the TK70 and no protecting circuit. For everyday use I suggest using the NiMh battery.

P.S. Just for the fun of it I have also run 4 sub C 5000nAH in a 1inch plastic tube spacer in the 3 cell TK70 tube, only 35 min. in turbo and also the battery from my old mag charger light. Lots of options with this TK70
Dave


----------



## StandardBattery

romteb said:


> And people still wonder what they would do with a TK70, philistines.


 

OK well I've been a bit too busy to buy one, but if my favorite dealer for these sends a special Labor Day Coupon I'll probably pull the triggger and start charging the batteries.


----------



## 276

I used my Tk70 last week during a power outage from Irene. I used it for a few seconds on turbo on a building across the street from where i live and lit up the entire building i was amazed how bright it was. Even one of my neighbors came to his window and pointed a small light outside to see what just happened. I couldn't stop smiling.


----------



## liquidwater

dwminer said:


> KT70 run times in turbo
> 4 cell Tenergy 70 min.
> 4 cell AccuEvolution 76 min.
> 2 cell LiIon 86 min.
> 
> With 3 Cell tube and 2 LiIon 5500nAH and spacer. Voltage was down to 3.2 volts when it dropped out of turbo. The Protecting circuit on one of the cells prevented the TK from running in turbo mode, so I removed both of the protection circuits. The spacer unit with the batteries plus the protection unit installed was about 1 inch, with both protections removed the spacer was closed to 1.75 inch with the 3 cell tube. One must be careful to keep an eye on over discharging these LiIon's with the TK70 and no protecting circuit. For everyday use I suggest using the NiMh battery.
> 
> P.S. Just for the fun of it I have also run 4 sub C 5000nAH in a 1inch plastic tube spacer in the 3 cell TK70 tube, only 35 min. in turbo and also the battery from my old mag charger light. Lots of options with this TK70
> Dave


 
which tenergy did u use? 10000 or 8000 mah lsd?


----------



## 2100

dwminer said:


> KT70 run times in turbo
> 4 cell Tenergy 70 min.
> 4 cell AccuEvolution 76 min.
> *2 cell LiIon 86 min.*
> 
> *With 3 Cell tube and 2 LiIon 5500nAH and spacer*. Voltage was down to 3.2 volts when it dropped out of turbo. The Protecting circuit on one of the cells prevented the TK from running in turbo mode, so I removed both of the protection circuits. The spacer unit with the batteries plus the protection unit installed was about 1 inch, with both protections removed the spacer was closed to 1.75 inch with the 3 cell tube. One must be careful to keep an eye on over discharging these LiIon's with the TK70 and no protecting circuit. For everyday use I suggest using the NiMh battery.
> 
> P.S. Just for the fun of it I have also run 4 sub C 5000nAH in a 1inch plastic tube spacer in the 3 cell TK70 tube, only 35 min. in turbo and also the battery from my old mag charger light. Lots of options with this TK70
> Dave


 
Dave!
I love you, *you are the first guy to confirm prolonged usage with 3.7V Li-ion*! I have 2 x 32600 from Kaidomain coming (unprotected).  So the drivers ARE the same for TK70 and TK70S. Some told me via PM that they are the same, and tested with IMRs etc....but nobody ran prolonged usage, and there you go you ran it for 87 mins.  (you used a fan or direct air-condition to blast right?)

Again, you are correct to mention the "potential issues" with Li-ion. There really is no hard stop with Li-ion in turbo mode and since it is regulated it would just ramp up and up. I mean yeah it drops to High but that's for NiMH. So for Li-ion it'd already been past the point of no return, ruining the cells. (3.8V / 2 = 1.9V per Li Co)

But for those who needs a shorter light, yeah baby. If you have a TK50 then you could run it even shorter.

Can you imagine the run time for low mode? That's like 200 over hours.....8 days and it's 20 lumens not some 0.0000108823 lumens map reading/sleeping stuff. Extreme run time!


----------



## houtex

Is there a source yet for a 2D size tube yet? Fivemega,where are you?


----------



## dwminer

I used the Tenergy 10,000.
I use a small fan on the TK70 when making the timed runs.
I do not think that the 5500nAH LiIon batteries would fit in a 2D size tube. I'm thinking here of the TK50 tube might be to short.
I used the batteries hot off the charger. The 5500nAH LiIon batteries measured 4.21 volts when I started the runs. 

*Please remember the next time I turn on my TK70, it may go POOF and I lose all the magic smoke. Use the LiIon batteries at your own risk.*


----------



## gopajti

goinggear review

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzffVli7TMo


----------



## ergotelis

still waiting for my lion batteries, but i am pretty sure the flashlight can take voltage up to the vf of the 3 leds, which should be at least 9,6V.


----------



## Jimbo147

dwminer said:


> I used the Tenergy 10,000.
> I use a small fan on the TK70 when making the timed runs.
> I do not think that the 5500nAH LiIon batteries would fit in a 2D size tube. I'm thinking here of the TK50 tube might be to short.
> I used the batteries hot off the charger. The 5500nAH LiIon batteries measured 4.21 volts when I started the runs.
> 
> *Please remember the next time I turn on my TK70, it may go POOF and I lose all the magic smoke. Use the LiIon batteries at your own risk.*


I received my TK70s about a week ago. The light is absolutely awesome! I am running the torch on LiFe Ultrafire 32600 4000maH(3.0v) cells and hope to have some runtime tests posted in the near future. If it helps "dwminer" the lenght of the 2D size tube with the TK70s is 138mm long.


----------



## BirdofPrey

I'd just be happy to find a second set of rechargeable Ds (currently have 4 Tenergy) as back up that don't cost a small fortune.


----------



## 2100

ergotelis said:


> still waiting for my lion batteries, but i am pretty sure the flashlight can take voltage up to the vf of the 3 leds, which should be at least 9,6V.


If one is afraid, charge to 3.95V only with a hobby charger. There really is not much capacity found over 4V. With sag, it is not as high as it seems. So it (driver) still would be running boost.

If one really is super afraid, get the LiFePO4, not sure why the Ultrafire is rated at 3.0V instead of 3.2V though. That will be real safe, at a slight cost in capacity.

Wit NiMH, we are real close to 6.0 with cells off the charger (at least for my hobby charger).


----------



## Flashaholic_71

I finally did it... I pulled the trigger on a TK-70 !!! & I cant wait. I also got a D Cell Charger, MH-C808M and 4x Powerex 9500Mah Imedion Rechargeable D Batteries.
I am soo Stoaked right now. Reminds me of the time i got stoaked over some free keychains to tacos.


----------



## BirdofPrey

Flashaholic_71 said:


> Pulled the trigger on a TK-70 !!! I cant wait , also got a D Charger and rechargable D's.


 
I don't believe you'll be disappointed. I really like mine. If it weren't so large, it would be perfect. As it is, its still a great light to have around the house.


----------



## rlorion

BirdofPrey said:


> I don't believe you'll be disappointed. I really like mine. If it weren't so large, it would be perfect. As it is, its still a great light to have around the house.


 
It's also good for signaling alien ships.:naughty:


----------



## BirdofPrey

rlorion said:


> It's also good for signaling alien ships.:naughty:


 
I have 2.5 acres of rural property surrounded by woodland and I like to use it to look around for whatever wildlife may be around.


----------



## Norm

Five posts describing Illegal and irresponsible behaviour have been deleted - Norm


----------



## kj2

Read this on Fenix Facebook-page; "Normally, Fenix recommend customers to use D-cell NIMH rachargable battery for TK70 flashlight, the Fenix D-cell NIMH rachargable battery will be available to the market in the beginning of Octorber, the capacity is 9000 mAH each."


----------



## Pandorum

If its low self discharge cells I may bite!


----------



## bill_n_opus

Norm said:


> Five posts describing Illegal and irresponsible behaviour have been deleted - Norm


 
Lol, i'm away for awhile and I miss all the inappropriate stuff.


----------



## Cataract

My TK70 makes all my other lights look like they're off... I went out to my local trail saturday with this crazy config:
Belt with horizontal holsters: Predator on the left and Malkoff MC-e neutral on the right (400 lumen flood and impressive on its own)
Head: HP10 combined with Fenix headband holding my IFE2 and PD30 R2
Backpack shoulder strap: Led Lenser M7R 
hands: TK70 and TK40.

All lights on turbo. Because I'm getting used to my TK70, I felt like I didn't have enough lumens... I could turn off everything but the TK70 and it barely changed a thing aside for close range. I had to put all the batteries in the charger when I got home, thinking they all where weak, but no... the TK70 is just too bright when I compare my other lights to it. 

The TK70 did hit the trees at ~200 meters, though. At least THAT impressed me a lot!


----------



## bpollard

i agree. i could see a phone tower at 550metres last night and dark trees at 350. could shoot something at 250 i reckon. need better scope now 
i love that low mode is enough for walking around and will supposedly last 13 hours, and turbo is amazing.
i have Accupower evolution, 10000mah cells. work great


----------



## 2100

My vid : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-9lONjV46w&feature=related

I have a user who replied to my youtube vid (and others) and said : 

"Why Fenix TK70 using 10,000mah D battery, on with Turbo mode also have 5-10 sec later kick down power lock issue to below 1400++ Lumen?
Who has the True Prove Video to show us that Fenix TK70 using 10,000mah fully charge D battery does not have this Kick down power issue when on turbo mode for 1-2min.
Who can Dare Prove it? Who!!! Anyone? "Or﻿ just want to cover up this TK70 Major Flaws" is True."


"_Son of the B**ch Fexin TK-70, Design this stupid Kick down power mode which only can last 5 sec only.
Why could this happen for Fenix TK70, Why got such stupid kick down 5 sec power down timer problem for TK-70 in Turbo Mode? Why "2200Lumen"﻿ can only hold for 5 sec & then later drop down to 1480Lumen.
From Top1 in list for 5 sec & then later drop down to Below Olight SR-92 standard. Why u want to do that stupid power down mode in 5 sec inside TK-70 & cheat us all? Why!!!"_

_So I made a new video using 50% discharged Tenergy Centura 8000mAh LSD cells and a 10 min 2200L Turbo run : _


----------



## BirdofPrey

Only time I've had the kick down is when my batteries are low. I've run mine for several minutes on turbo with plain ole Tenergys fully charged without kick down. Last night was actually the first time I've had it happen period but it happened within the first 10 seconds or so. I brought the batteries home and threw them on the charger and they were showing nearly dead.


----------



## samgab

My 9000mAh D cells give me over an hour of constant turbo, before dropping to high. As reported in my tests in earlier in this thread.


----------



## blub

Mine hasn't kicked down yet using Tenergy 10,000 mAh batteries, of course the longest I've run it is about ten minutes at a time.


----------



## BirdofPrey

Hmm. I spoke too soon. Went outside about 30 minutes ago with my TK70. Turned on, turbo. Less than 5 seconds later it kicked down. Did this several times at 3 to 6 seconds. Fresh off the charger.


----------



## 2100

Need to measure with DMM the cell voltage. If they are old cells then you might need to cycle them 2-3 times and see if it helps.


----------



## BirdofPrey

Can't say how long they sat around before I bought but they were brand new out of package three weeks ago from batteryjunction and this is the fourth charge run through them and first time this has happened.


----------



## 2100

I see, well you need to confirm if the cells are fully charged then. They will get warm during charging, but increase in temperature fairly quickly once they are nearly full charged. If you have a DMM, the good cells should be like 1.45V really fresh off the charger.
I have used 8xAA with 4 adapters, cannot sustain output in Turbo mode, but the NiMH AAs are not new (used about 1 year, about 80 half-cycles perhaps. 

If still no, then need to contact your Fenix seller already.


----------



## BirdofPrey

2100 said:


> I see, well you need to confirm if the cells are fully charged then. They will get warm during charging, but increase in temperature fairly quickly once they are nearly full charged. If you have a DMM, the good cells should be like 1.45V really fresh off the charger.


 
I don't have any way to test them. Using the bundled titanium smart charger in the battery junction deal. Charged for several hours and showed full charge on the lcd display.


Sent via HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk.


----------



## 2100

BirdofPrey said:


> I don't have any way to test them. Using the bundled titanium smart charger in the battery junction deal. Charged for several hours and showed full charge on the lcd display.
> 
> 
> Sent via HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk.


 
Ok, then you'd have to do the manual way. Let it discharge in High mode, it will kick down to medium and then low. As long as it can't sustain in High mode you can start to charge it. Note the number of hours before the LEDs turn green. Let us know the outcome.


----------



## Cataract

2100 said:


> Ok, then you'd have to do the manual way. Let it discharge in High mode, it will kick down to medium and then low. As long as it can't sustain in High mode you can start to charge it. Note the number of hours before the LEDs turn green. Let us know the outcome.



I'd let it run untill you only get low mode... these types of cells will take easily 16 hours to cycle in the charger (I got the titaniumsmart charger too). I usually let them run down until I get only low mode, turn the light off for 1 or 2 hours and start over -I usually get a good 15 minutes of high at that point and over 30 minutes before medium kicks down to low. You'll save some hours of cycling that way...


----------



## 2100

I have a hobby charger... heh heh....


----------



## Cataract

2100 said:


> I have a hobby charger... heh heh....



I think this will be one of the next steps for me... the TK 70 got me into one more type of batteries and a few more lights coming out will get me in even more battery types... it never ends!!!!


----------



## BirdofPrey

Well, I work 12s and work all three days of the weekend so no charging for me because I don't like to be gone when I have batteries in the charger. I ran it until dead last night.


----------



## 2100

Just for info and easier searches, the parasitic current drain for TK70 is 0.451mA, with 2 x Li-ion. (2 x 32600).


----------



## bizzel

I caved last week and bought the TK-70 as my first torch with any serious level of power. Before this I had a Mag AA and a Mag D, neither of which provide much competition for this beast. My first reaction can be summed up as follows:







And here's why. The output from this thing is truly insane - I'm afraid to use it near roads (probably a good thing) and I'd never, ever think of pointing it directly up in case planes start falling from the sky. There are no other light sources in the following photo. :thumbsup:


----------



## BirdofPrey

Well, my concern level has just gone up.

As some may recall, I've had an issue from day one of one of the XM-Ls flickering or not working at all on low.

Now, I posted above how it wouldn't stay in turbo mode for more than a few seconds as of just the other day.

Tonight, I ran the batteries down and recharged. Went out to test it. Not only did it kick down from turbo, it kicked down after several seconds in ANY mode to the mode below it.

Lemon? 

Anyone know how Battery Junction is on their returns? I don't have all the original packaging and the like I don't believe. I have too small a house to keep stuff like that on everything I purchase.


----------



## 2100

BirdofPrey, I can't tell you on my story on merchandise return lest people misuse it (most probably as good as even Surefire from what i read here, but hey my goods are way cheaper), but basically it is under warranty and you pay the return shipping.


----------



## 2100

Actually I may go ahead to say that if you purchased it from HK/China and that store gets in a large vol of Fenix, and you are a regular, they might even do 1-to-1 no questions asked, within a reasonable time frame of course and if your light is absolutely mint. You do not have to return everything, just the box for protection is good. I mean that's why it's called 1-to-1, the box i am sure you don't care if it's nice and mint or old or tattered, right? A working light is key.  From my experience, Fenix do make things right. 

Unfortunately it seems that you got it from the US, as you are based in US.


----------



## Cataract

Battery junction seems ok with returns, but you will have to pay for shipping it over. They will most likely ask you to try a few things before deciding to exchange it, but I don't think they'll give you any trouble. Just to stay ahead of the curve: have you tried alkalines and have you tried cleaning all the contacts and threads?


----------



## BirdofPrey

Haven't got any alkalines to try at the moment but did learn something new today. If I put it on low, it starts slow-strobing off and on at a rate of about 1 flash every .5 second.


----------



## Jimbo147

Information on the Fenix TK70S:

I recently bought a TK70s and have some information to share with all, especially those thinking about buying this version.
After about a week of using it, I accidently stumbled on the fact that when used in the 2D tube version, that the sealing “O” ring at the tail cap end was partially exposed, which had me concerned about the IPX-8 waterproofing rating. After a quick check with a pair of verniers, it appeared that 2D tube with the TK70 tail cap end was about 2.68mm proud of the internal thread.

I contacted Fenix with regards to what I thought was a manufacturing defect. There reply was interesting.

Firstly: That it was not a manufacturing defect and that they could not warranty the torch for water ingress when used in the 2D tube format, with the supplied TK70 tail cap.

Secondly: Fenix provide several torch options for their Distributors(wholesalers) when they place their order. Example: 2D version for the TK70(ieTK70s).
This particular distributor did not take Fenix’s recommendation to use a Fenix TK50 tail cap with the 2D option.

So if you wish to own a 2D version of theTK70 (ie TK70S) which is watertight(IPX-8rating) then you will have to:
A: Use the tail cap of a FenixTK50 if you own one.
B: Arrange the purchase of a TK50 tail cap with the Distributer (point of sale) at the time of original purchase or make arrangements at a later date.

***Otherwise you will have to be content with a TK70S which works PERFECTLY , but will NOT pass IPX-8 standards when using the 2D tube***.


----------



## mbreckner

Ugh, this thread is not helping me with my "problem". This light sounds awesome for the price point! I will pry buy it and hide it next to the toilet so my girlfriend doesn't know I bought another light. HAHA she would never touch something she thought was a plunger, and sorry to the people that dont like calling this light a plunger but if I called it a sceptor she whould want to carry it around and beat me with it... lol


----------



## xed888

Jimbo147 said:


> Information on the Fenix TK70S:
> 
> I recently bought a TK70s and have some information to share with all, especially those thinking about buying this version.
> After about a week of using it, I accidently stumbled on the fact that when used in the 2D tube version, that the sealing “O” ring at the tail cap end was partially exposed, which had me concerned about the IPX-8 waterproofing rating. After a quick check with a pair of verniers, it appeared that 2D tube with the TK70 tail cap end was about 2.68mm proud of the internal thread.
> 
> I contacted Fenix with regards to what I thought was a manufacturing defect. There reply was interesting.
> 
> Firstly: That it was not a manufacturing defect and that they could not warranty the torch for water ingress when used in the 2D tube format, with the supplied TK70 tail cap.
> 
> Secondly: Fenix provide several torch options for their Distributors(wholesalers) when they place their order. Example: 2D version for the TK70(ieTK70s).
> This particular distributor did not take Fenix’s recommendation to use a Fenix TK50 tail cap with the 2D option.
> 
> So if you wish to own a 2D version of theTK70 (ie TK70S) which is watertight(IPX-8rating) then you will have to:
> A: Use the tail cap of a FenixTK50 if you own one.
> B: Arrange the purchase of a TK50 tail cap with the Distributer (point of sale) at the time of original purchase or make arrangements at a later date.
> 
> ***Otherwise you will have to be content with a TK70S which works PERFECTLY , but will NOT pass IPX-8 standards when using the 2D tube***.



Care to share where you obtained said TK70S?


----------



## Jeff E.

mbreckner said:


> Ugh, this thread is not helping me with my "problem". This light sounds awesome for the price point! I will pry buy it and hide it next to the toilet so my girlfriend doesn't know I bought another light. HAHA she would never touch something she thought was a plunger, and sorry to the people that dont like calling this light a plunger but if I called it a sceptor she whould want to carry it around and beat me with it... lol



I hear ya! I'm really leaning towards this being my next light too. That's a ton of lumens for the money, and man oh man....(barring any throttle down issues) almost 2 hours at 2200 lumens and 4.5 hours at 930 lumens?? That's some seriously nice run times with that much output, and heck, I can run to the nearest Meijer or Walmart for primary *or* rechargeable D's in an emergency pinch.


----------



## Jimbo147

According to my email from from Fenix, Thai Power Light are the only distributers offering the 2D version of the TK70(TK70s).That's where I got mine.:thumbsup:
Remember too that if you have a TK50 you can use the battery tube and tailcap with the TK70, to give you a torch exactly the same 2D configeration as a TK70s(minus lettering on tube)!
Hope that helps xed888!


----------



## SkyPup

BirdofPrey said:


> Haven't got any alkalines to try at the moment but did learn something new today. If I put it on low, it starts slow-strobing off and on at a rate of about 1 flash every .5 second.



Mine has developed this same problem after about a week or so of use. Charging up the Tenergy 10,000 mAh batteries does not change it. 

Even on low it blinks on and off and totally shuts off if you try to run it on turbo.

Have recharged these batteries once and now the torch no longer works?


----------



## 2100

SkyPup said:


> Mine has developed this same problem after about a week or so of use. Charging up the Tenergy 10,000 mAh batteries does not change it.
> 
> Even on low it blinks on and off and totally shuts off if you try to run it on turbo.
> 
> Have recharged these batteries once and now the torch no longer works?


Return it, that is faulty.


----------



## xed888

Thanks.


----------



## Cataract

I let my TK70 run for a long while on the counter so I could test how hot it got (which is not so hot you'll burn yourself unless you try to hold the head like it's a contest) and it ran for more than half an hour on turbo before I figured I was finished with my test.


----------



## Cataract

double-tap


----------



## rich05uk

Hi,

This is my first post here, my visit to candlepower forums was to do some research on both the Fenix TK70 & the Olight SR92 as I want to buy my first ever high powered flashlight. After reading this thread I think I’m sold on the TK70, but Just to be sure and before I part with my hard earned cash………….

Which one should I go for, I like the fact that the Olight is rechargeable and has a power gauge built in but don’t like that it only has 2 power levels. In comparison I like the additional power levels you get with the Fenix but don’t like that there isn’t any way to tell how much battery power remains so unless you carry a separate battery tester or spare batteries in your pocket, you could be left suddenly stranded in the dark, I’m also not sure about having to remove the batteries every time to recharge as I will need to recharge the batteries every day, 7 days a week in the winter, will the torch withstand years of being taken apart and put back together again daily to recharge the batteries?

Any advice you can give me will be much appreciated, perhaps you are aware of another torch other than these 2, if I could get the Olight SR92 with a few more power levels I’d probably go with that without hesitation, not too bothered about the price difference.

I’m also intrigued after reading this thread, the TK70s, can somone confirm if you get the 2D tube as a bonus extra to the standard 3D tube and 1D extender, ultimately giving you more battery options than the standard TK70, why would anyone buy the TK70 over the TK70s?

Finally, I read through this thread http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?309280-AccuEvolution-D-Cells-quality-gone and now I’m unsure if I buy the TK70 which batteries & charger to get, looks like there are no good D cells on the market at the moment, even the good brands have let us down, any advice? I want to place my order in the next few days but could use any advice you experienced lot can give me…. 

If it makes a difference on what I can buy, I’m from the UK

Thanks all and great thread.

Richard.


----------



## Cataract

rich05uk said:


> [...]I’m also not sure about having to remove the batteries every time to recharge as I will need to recharge the batteries every day, 7 days a week in the winter, will the torch withstand years of being taken apart and put back together again daily to recharge the batteries?[...]




:welcome:


I'm a little curious as to what application you need 2200 lumens for on a daily basis? This light is brighter than my car headlights on turbo - even on high - and I have the brightest lights you can get before going HID. The lower modes on the TK70 last for VERY long and I have a hard time imagining you would need to recharge daily unless you're using turbo for over an hour a day... but to answer your question, the threads seem very durable, although anything taken apart daily will show some wear after a few years. Weekly lubrication would help there.

I have AccuPower 10 000 mAh cells and I'm very satisfied with them. To go with that I have the Titanium smart charger and also very satisfied with it.


----------



## rich05uk

Thanks for the warm welcome Cataract.....



Cataract said:


> I'm a little curious as to what application you need 2200 lumens for on a daily basis? This light is brighter than my car headlights on turbo - even on high - and I have the brightest lights you can get before going HID. The lower modes on the TK70 last for VERY long and I have a hard time imagining you would need to recharge daily unless you're using turbo for over an hour a day...



I walk between 2-3 hours a day with my dogs after work, I live in the middle of nowhere and so no artificial light to be seen other than from my flashlight. I have to walk on single track roads where you will probably see only 1 car in several hours but often none at all, but on that odd occasion you do see a car which is often zooming round the corner at speed, you will probably have a near miss from being struck down, they simply don’t see you in the dark from around a corner. I have had some experience with my cycling lights which are almost 2000lumens and have noticed how cars edge round the corner because they see my light coming towards them, I want to re-create that with a good solid handheld flashlight whilst out walking, I usually use a 4D Mag so I’m use to the size and prefer a larger flashlight than something you can fit in a pocket. So, I will probably run it on high for upto 3 hours with the occasional burst on turbo, especially when I'm looking for my dogs in the few fields I let them loose in and cant call them back. 




Cataract said:


> I have AccuPower 10 000 mAh cells and I'm very satisfied with them. To go with that I have the Titanium smart charger and also very satisfied with it.



When did you buy these, the thread I pointed you to in my previous post demonstrates how someone who owned some older AccuPower Evolution D Cells where very happy with them too, but on buying some new ones found that they did not perform anywhere near as good as his old Cells, in fact a number of people have reported they appear to have a different appearance too, as well as performing very badly which concerns me if I'm about to buy some new Cells as they dont appear to be as good as they used to be?


----------



## bill_n_opus

Lol. 

My daily application for my tk70 on turbo is to:

- turn it on in my dark bedroom and ceiling bounce it. 
- laugh like an idiot as my wife walks into the room, rolls her eyes, grabs whatever stuff she needs and gets the heck out. 

:naughty:

- that and once every couple of days light up the neighborhood from my back porch and get people thinking "who the hell has a spotlight around here!?" - while i'm in my housecoat and underwear breathing in the cool night air. 

- or when I walk my mini shorthair daschund around the block. The tk70 is almost bigger than her ... I use the turbo mode to shine down the block for the heck of it and make other people think twice on what's going on if they are walking in my direction. 

Yes, i'm a comedian.


----------



## Lapetus

Richard,

What do you intend to do with the light?

I would recommend the Olight, it is higher quality. Also, like you say, the D cell market is terrible when you look for good cells, and there are even fewer GOOD chargers around. 

The Fenix will throw farther though. If you need really, really long throw, the SR90 would be better.

What run time do you need?


----------



## rich05uk

Lapetus said:


> Richard,
> 
> What do you intend to do with the light?
> 
> I would recommend the Olight, it is higher quality. Also, like you say, the D cell market is terrible when you look for good cells, and there are even fewer GOOD chargers around.
> 
> The Fenix will throw farther though. If you need really, really long throw, the SR90 would be better.
> 
> What run time do you need?



I plan on using not just to see but to be seen, by motorists who come flying round corners on the country roads near where I live, when I used to do a lot of cycling with lights of a similar output it worked a treat to slow them down, I've had so many near death experiences in the dark as drivers don’t expect to see someone walking towards them in the middle of nowhere on a remote single track road. It will be also very useful for lamping when I go shooting on my neighbors farm, loads of uses really, I’m in the middle of nowhere so it's pitch black, even walking down to my local 1/2 a mile away, I'd take this light with me for sure.

The only problem I have with the Olight is that it only has 2 levels of output, both of which are fairly high and on occasions I would only need (and prefer to use) the lower output modes available on the Fenix.

I'd need something that could run for between 2 - 3 hours at a time.

Why are D Cells so bad these days, even the good well known brands are rubbish now?


----------



## bill_n_opus

"D Cells so bad these days"? - where does this idea come from? Who is promoting this thought? Where's the proof?

Strange.

This is my take: 

there's been a surge in interest in D NiMh cells since the tk70 came out. People like myself bought into it, 4xD Accupower LSD cells and a Maha charger. All in all, the battery and charger setup plus the tk70 is actually significantly cheaper than the Olight. Significantly. Anyways, there quite a few options for D size cells now and I haven't heard anything bad about the form factor ...

The Olight is significantly larger and heavier. People say it's of better "quality build" - sure, I can believe that although it's on faith since i've never handled or owned one. It's got rechargeable battery pack etc ... that's great. 

You will pay for it - and at the end of the day I was more impressed with the tk70 that I could use regular D alkalines in a pinch (cheap too), it's smaller (skinnier anyways) and has similar output. The batt pack of the Olight will eventually have to be replaced, that's a fact of life. In 3-5 years when we've all moved on with flashlights I can still use my tk70 most likely ... however, good luck getting a new batt pack for the Olight. I'm not saying you're screwed ... i'm saying that it was future-thinking that moved me towards the tk70.

That's my thought process ... I don't like proprietary stuff (for the most part) as I feel pidgeon-holed into someone's technology and you're tied to the hip to that company to offer that replacement product that you will inevitably need. It's not "if" - it's "when". All in all - that was the deal breaker. 

But hey, if someone handed me an Olight sr90 for free or for a massive discount ... i'm not gonna say no.


----------



## Raybo

I agree with Bill!

I just recieved my TK70 and just fired it up, here are the good bits.......
I have lots of lights, souped up hot wires, leds, and hids, this light didn't blow me away (because I have about a bizzilon lights?) but it did impress me in a big way.

I LIKE the fact that it uses D cells, you can purchase an extra set of four for $30 (I'm using the Tenergy LSD 8000 mAH cells), an extra "set" for the Olight will set you back $110(?)
It has four levels and the low will last for 6 days(?), this would be good if you are in a bad weather area (low is pretty bright IMHO) and you could also run 3 cells if you don't really need the turbo function.
It puts out a lot of light for a LONG way, i'm use to a lot of light with a wide beam for a shortish distance or....a light that has lots of throw with a "skinny" beam, the TK70 has a WALL of light for a long distance.
As Bill did state, I don't like proprietary stuff either, it's just to creepy IMHO, get the TK70 along with 2 sets of D cells and have a great time with your light! (Cough.....Maha 808M charger :thumbsup


----------



## BirdofPrey

Just got worse.

Threw in alkalines and fired it up. Same kick down after a few seconds. Then, started just turning off. No kick down, just off.

Turned it on and switched to high. Sometimes it will go to turbo and sometimes it will just go off.

Not at all happy. 

Suppose ill be contacting batteryjunction next week and see what they can do for me.

Sent via HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk.


----------



## Riku

BirdofPrey said:


> Just got worse.
> 
> Threw in alkalines and fired it up. Same kick down after a few seconds. Then, started just turning off. No kick down, just off.
> 
> Turned it on and switched to high. Sometimes it will go to turbo and sometimes it will just go off.
> 
> Not at all happy.
> 
> Suppose ill be contacting batteryjunction next week and see what they can do for me.
> 
> Sent via HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk.



Well alkalines don't work very well with the tk70 anyway. They can't handle turbo mode. I have just sent back my second tk70 to the dealer. The first one would only run for 10 seconds on turbo before it stepped down to high and then 10 seconds on high and so on. The dealer confirmed the problem. The replacement worked fine for about 10 to 15 minutes before it just died and refused to light up any more. My batteries are fine and work with other lights (accu evolution old model and tenergy lsd centura). I'm now waiting for my third tk70. I hope that my bad luck will end and the third one will work properly.

Riku


----------



## Lapetus

rich05uk said:


> I plan on using not just to see but to be seen, by motorists who come flying round corners on the country roads near where I live, when I used to do a lot of cycling with lights of a similar output it worked a treat to slow them down, I've had so many near death experiences in the dark as drivers don’t expect to see someone walking towards them in the middle of nowhere on a remote single track road. It will be also very useful for lamping when I go shooting on my neighbors farm, loads of uses really, I’m in the middle of nowhere so it's pitch black, even walking down to my local 1/2 a mile away, I'd take this light with me for sure.
> 
> The only problem I have with the Olight is that it only has 2 levels of output, both of which are fairly high and on occasions I would only need (and prefer to use) the lower output modes available on the Fenix.
> 
> I'd need something that could run for between 2 - 3 hours at a time.
> 
> Why are D Cells so bad these days, even the good well known brands are rubbish now?



You need to consider how far you want the light to throw. The SR92 to me seems like a great all round light. Will still throw very far but not like the TK70 or SR90. Most times if not all though I would suggest you don't need it to.

I know the TK70 has a low mode but on a light that size you really don't use it. I would suggest a small second light with a low low if you want that (think Zebralight)

There have been a lot of reports about varying degrees of output and run time with the TK70 depending what batteries are used. Also, don't think the run times are correct. ANSI are run times from on to 10%.

For me, SR92 would win over TK70.


----------



## rich05uk

bill_n_opus said:


> "D Cells so bad these days"? - where does this idea come from? Who is promoting this thought? Where's the proof?
> 
> Strange.



Comes from here http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?309280-AccuEvolution-D-Cells-quality-gone


----------



## Glowtape

So yeah, I've received my TK70, put some alkalines (Duracell Ultrapower something something) in because I don't have NiMH rechargeables yet, tried it. It appears that it starts in High* mode. Trying to go to Turbo, it stays there for a second and drops back. I haven't been able to get to the Low and Medium modes, since I can't appear to get past Turbo. Is this normal behavior? How long do I have to wait between clicks or should it happen instantly?

*: I thought it was Medium, because it was only little brighter than focus and defocus combined of my Ledlenser P14. And amp read out with my multimeter however told me it was drawing 2A, which I think is High mode? So I guess the throw is eating a lot of the lumens?


----------



## Raybo

Glowtape said:


> So yeah, I've received my TK70, put some alkalines (Duracell Ultrapower something something) in because I don't have NiMH rechargeables yet, tried it. It appears that it starts in High* mode. Trying to go to Turbo, it stays there for a second and drops back. I haven't been able to get to the Low and Medium modes, since I can't appear to get past Turbo. Is this normal behavior? How long do I have to wait between clicks or should it happen instantly?
> 
> *: I thought it was Medium, because it was only little brighter than focus and defocus combined of my Ledlenser P14. And amp read out with my multimeter however told me it was drawing 2A, which I think is High mode? So I guess the throw is eating a lot of the lumens?



It should cycle through the levels with each click of the of the mode button without any delay.
The first time I powered mine up it started on low if that's any help to you.


----------



## Kitchen Panda

Raybo said:


> It should cycle through the levels with each click of the of the mode button without any delay.
> The first time I powered mine up it started on low if that's any help to you.



Just picked up my TK 70 from the post office Friday night. While waiting for the NiMhs to charge, I stuck in some spare alkaline D cells I keep for the radios (and the kitchen Maglite). The light would only run in "high" mode (don't know if was all 900 lumens) and could not be persuaded to go back down to 20 or 300 lumens. Once I had a charged set of NiMh batteries, all the modes worked. I then tried kicking the TK 70 down to low, taking out the NiMh, and putting in the alkalines. Success-so I thought - except that once you run through the mode settings you can't get past turbo to lower the setting on the light, though you can select both the strobe and SOS mode. 

This is a misfeature. It seems to me that if you're desperate enough to use alkalines, you'd probably find the lower modes more economical. 20 or 300 lumens would be quite practical on alkalines and still have a long run time. 

I couldn't figure out why alkalines don't work on turbo, till I read on the Energizer web site that a fresh D alkaline cell has an internal resistance of 150 to 300 milliohms. A fresh battery can only put 5 to 10 amps into a short-circuit - so "turbo" mode that uses up to 8 amps, would basically drop most of the battery voltage across their internal resistance, leaving nothing to make lumens with. NiMh have about 20 milliohms internal resistance when charged, so they'd only lose a coupe tenths of a volt on 8 amps discharge. 

Now, if Energizer would only make a lithium-iron disulfide D cell , that would be ideal (if it could source 10 amps at reasonable voltage). 

Bill


----------



## 2100

Kitchen Panda said:


> Now, if Energizer would only make a lithium-iron disulfide D cell , that would be ideal (if it could source 10 amps at reasonable voltage).
> 
> Bill


There are online sites selling LiFeS2 cells. Seen one flashlight site selling but can't remember where now. If you need the light to sit on a shelve for long periods, then use Li Co 32600s, with a spacer. (eg battery adapter, modified)


----------



## Raybo

Kitchen Panda said:


> Just picked up my TK 70 from the post office Friday night. While waiting for the NiMhs to charge, I stuck in some spare alkaline D cells I keep for the radios (and the kitchen Maglite). The light would only run in "high" mode (don't know if was all 900 lumens) and could not be persuaded to go back down to 20 or 300 lumens. Once I had a charged set of NiMh batteries, all the modes worked. I then tried kicking the TK 70 down to low, taking out the NiMh, and putting in the alkalines. Success-so I thought - except that once you run through the mode settings you can't get past turbo to lower the setting on the light, though you can select both the strobe and SOS mode.
> 
> This is a misfeature. It seems to me that if you're desperate enough to use alkalines, you'd probably find the lower modes more economical. 20 or 300 lumens would be quite practical on alkalines and still have a long run time.
> 
> I couldn't figure out why alkalines don't work on turbo, till I read on the Energizer web site that a fresh D alkaline cell has an internal resistance of 150 to 300 milliohms. A fresh battery can only put 5 to 10 amps into a short-circuit - so "turbo" mode that uses up to 8 amps, would basically drop most of the battery voltage across their internal resistance, leaving nothing to make lumens with. NiMh have about 20 milliohms internal resistance when charged, so they'd only lose a coupe tenths of a volt on 8 amps discharge.
> 
> Now, if Energizer would only make a lithium-iron disulfide D cell , that would be ideal (if it could source 10 amps at reasonable voltage).
> 
> Bill



I was using LSD NIMH cells out of the box, so I guess i'm no help.


----------



## RoyJ

Saw some discussions regarding AA cells at the beginning of the thread, but I want a unique setup, and hoping someone can help me out.

I want to cram in 16 eneloops into the 3 cell tube, 4s-4p format. Someone mentioned that 4 eneloops happen to just squeeze into the tube, can someone confirm this please?

4 AA cells placed end to end will be 17.5mm longer than 3 D cells. Does the tailcap of the TK70 have enough space if I get rid of the stock spring? Perhaps I can loosen it a couple turns. Doing so would void the water protection, but I don't need that on my lights.

Now you may be asking why goes through all this. Well, I have AA cells and charger, and don't want to invest in D cells. I also like my lights to have highest energy density (my Mag mods were also 4 cell across). I can go the lazy route and get 4 AA to D cell adapters, but doing so would be horrible for energy density - 8AAs in 4D space, vs 16AAs in 3D space.

So if someone can help me out it'll be much appreciated before I committ to buying!


----------



## 2100

RoyJ, you can get 3AAs into the tube easily, but 4AA is not possible, it will be an extremely tight fit. I am using Sony NiMH, so do not know if eneloops are skinnier. The issue is that you need to mod a bit, as the front part of the TK70 head which accepts +ve is a small area of about 10mm diameter. 

The spring you can cut it a bit....but someone on thaicpf managed to compress it on a clamp and it stays there. Also i am using 2 x 32600 + 1 adapter as spacer, initially it was very very tight, the tension did loosen quite a lot over time.


----------



## 2100

BTW RoyJ, since you are from Canada, you might wanna check out HKequipment. They have the best price for international with shipping included (need to email them though for best price).


----------



## samgab

@RoyJ : You're not the only one thinking that. I've been trying to think of a 4S4P eneloop solution too. 
I was thinking of getting 5 parts milled out of bronze or brass or copper round tube stock that fill the spaces between the lengths of the AA cells and combined make a single battery with the same outer dimensions of a 4D tube.
I doodled an idea up freehand, it's not very good, but I don't have any rulers or compasses handy. Everything got thrown away last time I moved... Anyway:









The battery tube ID is about 35mm... maybe a faction less... possibly 34.93mm (1-3/8") but I don't have a vernier gauge handy either unfortunately.
I think it may be very expensive to get my concept machined up as a one-off.
If I had the tools, I could do it myself, but I don't.
If you think of any options I'd be interested in hearing about them.


----------



## 2100

If your cells can fit 4S4P, why not 5S4P with the extension tube? Less squeezy length wise. But be careful of cells expansion if you are thinking of charging with the cells in the tube. I have some Sanyos 2500 which are less squeezy but my Sony I need to really push them in. 1S and short tube is not a problem, but i think with 4S it'd take a lot of force to push them out (hence my earlier comment of not really possible)


----------



## RoyJ

Thanks a bunch for the feedback, 2100 and Samgab. I was going to order off Ebay, but I'll be emailing HKequipment for sure.

Looks like the TK70 is no bigger than the Mag body. I could barely squeeze 4 Eneloops across, if the wrapper ends don't touch. With higher capacity cells, I had to re-wrap them in clear tape. The reason I don't want 5S4P is to keep the light reasonably short, if I wanted a long light I'd mod my 6D Mag!

For the positive end, I'm thinking of simply using a thin copper plate with a dab of solder in the middle. Otherwise, the rest of the cells can simply go in like D cells, with no holder, provided I do either of the following:

- place a thin copper plate between each bundle of 4P cells

- place a thin sheet of paper, lengthwise, down the middle of the tube, effectively dividing the batteries in half (groups of 4S2P). By constraining the cells this way, they have no choice but to make proper + and - contact.

I'm hoping for the 2nd solution, to avoid extra length, but I don't know if I have room


----------



## rich05uk

I’m still struggling to find some decent quality D Cells and a charger for my Fenix TK-70 I’m about to order. I’ve done a little bit more research and wanted to know if Ansmann are any good and if anyone has had any experience with them, good or bad:-

These are their 10,000mAh batteries http://www.ansmann.de/cms/en/consum...hargeable-batteries-nimh/mono-d/10000mah.html

And this is their battery management charger http://www.ansmann.de/cms/en/consumroot/chargers-and-power-supplies/xc3000.html

Thanks.


----------



## bizzel

I use the 10,000mAh Ansmann D cells in my TK-70 and so far they've been excellent. I haven't done a comprehensive runtime test yet but I've had over an hour on turbo without any switching down.

The charger though, that might not be so good. I've had a couple of Ansmann chargers in the past and I haven't been very impressed - my Energy 8 Plus is very fussy about the orientation and placement of the batteries and will often report an error on perfectly good cells if they're just slightly off centre.


----------



## 2100

Just read the Fenix Factory tour by Fonarik in another thread. I guess the reason why they are still using quite a lot of AA/D (NiMH) is due to safety and ease of purchase. 18650s are considered "industrial". But i guess single cell 18650 models are still ok.
http://fonarik.com/fenix/ekskursiya-na-zavod-fonarej-fenix-chast-3-%e2%80%93-voprosy-otvety-i-had-a-lot-of-questions-part-3.html (Q&A)

_Fonarik.com: Why is there no PD30 on the 18650 battery? Are you planning to?_
_Fenix: As the 18650 battery are industrial used batteries so its security is comparatively lower than CR123 batteries.
Yes, we have such planning, when there is great technical breakthrough in the 18650 battery._
_Fonarik.com: This small flashlight is good for everyday use, and the 18650 batteries are more powerful._
_Fenix: We’ve thought that this 18650 powered small flashlights would be popular due to its big electrical volume. However, we give more concern to its safety as 18650 batteries are aimed at industrial use and so its safety would be lower. Anyway, we are now researching to make our own flashlight applicable 18650 batteries to improve its safety._
13. Fonarik.com: Вы планируете развивать направление на 18650?
Fenix: Планируем улучшить, как батареи так и фонари, также планируем использование собственных новых технологий для производства фонарей и аккумуляторов.
_Fonarik.com: Are you planning to develop the 18650 branch?_
_Fenix: We plan to improve both batteries and flashlights, and to use our own new technologies for manufacturing flashlights and batteries._


(Tour)
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...1.-Introduction-to-the-manufacturing-facility


----------



## rich05uk

All,

I’ve done as much research as I can and decided to go with the FenixTK-70 (instead of the Olight SR92) and placed my order this morning. About 2 hours later I had a call from the store who told me they have had a load of the TK-70’s returned recently due to a problem with the switch, they have tested the remainder of their stock and found enough of it faulty to cause them to return the whole lot back to Fenix and therefore they no longer have any stock of these lights at the moment. He did recommend the Olight SR92 as an alternative, but I’ve ruled this out due to only having only 2 power levels.

Has anyone ordered the Fenix TK-70 in the last few weeks and have you had any problems with the switch? I’m reluctant to order it from another store now just in case Fenix have produced a faulty batch and sent the lot to the UK and I end up with one that has a broken switch, all be it from another store.

Cheers.


----------



## Jeff E.

Rich05uk

It's at least assuring to know that your supplier is aware of the issue and watching out closely for it. Interested to see how this is resolved as I think this will be my next light also.


----------



## samgab

It's worrying to see some apparently major quality control issues emerging from Fenix of late. My first TK70 was faulty so I returned it the same day I bought it and got a second item which I'm happy with... I've read of several others in this forum who have received a faulty copy. Some, rather than simply immediately returning it for a replacement under warranty, keep it and just keep posting on and on about all the issues. But although I'd expect a few with issues to slip though, it seems to be a high number of faulty ones getting out into the wild. Come on Fenix... If this carries on you'll lose your reputation for quality products.


----------



## BirdofPrey

Just sent mine back to BJ a little bit ago. Now just a waiting game to see what I get back. Stinks to have to pay shipping to and from on an already expensive item that I got only a couple of weeks of use out of but if I get back a working light, I'll be alright with it I suppose.


----------



## Chongker

Just got my TK70 today and it seems fine from a quality standpoint. Performance wise, I'm impressed for an LED,though it still doesn't beat my HID. More practical though, with it's battery choice, and since I already had good NiMH D cells (Ansmann LSD 8000mAH cells) and a good charger (maha C808M) it seemed to be a logical choice to get. Build quality wise, it isn't the best I've handled it's plenty good for it's price. No problems with my switch so far!


----------



## rich05uk

Chongker said:


> Just got my TK70 today and it seems fine from a quality standpoint. Performance wise, I'm impressed for an LED,though it still doesn't beat my HID. More practical though, with it's battery choice, and since I already had good NiMH D cells (Ansmann LSD 8000mAH cells) and a good charger (maha C808M) it seemed to be a logical choice to get. Build quality wise, it isn't the best I've handled it's plenty good for it's price. No problems with my switch so far!



Where did you buy it from Chongker? I want to order one asap but my dealer doesn't have any in stock as per my previous post r.e. the switch problem.


----------



## samgab

RoyJ said:


> ...Does the tailcap of the TK70 have enough space if I get rid of the stock spring? Perhaps I can loosen it a couple turns. Doing so would void the water protection, but I don't need that on my lights.



No, you can't do that... The threads all need to be fully closed to make contact and complete the circuit. You'd have to go with the extender tube and use something to extend the length of the 4x4AA battery.

Also, tube inner diameter wise, 4 eneloops fit comfortably, they are quite loose, plenty of room.


----------



## RoyJ

Thanks for the reply, Samgab.

Do you know for sure that 4 AAs won't fit end to end within the 3D tube? I'm sure curious how much room is inside the tailcap.


----------



## samgab

RoyJ said:


> Thanks for the reply, Samgab.
> 
> Do you know for sure that 4 AAs won't fit end to end within the 3D tube? I'm sure curious how much room is inside the tailcap.



Yeah, I know for sure that they won't fit in the 3D tube. There's just no way. You'll need to use the extender.


----------



## nanoxd

I ordered my TK70. I now need to get the D batteries and charger ASAP. What is currently the best choice? TIA.


----------



## 2100

Well, just to let you guys know that i think i should have clocked well over 500 hrs on 2x 32600 Li-ion. But 99.9% of the run time is in low 20 lumens mode (it's used as a night light LOL!)


----------



## moldyoldy

nanoxd said:


> I ordered my TK70. I now need to get the D batteries and charger ASAP. What is currently the best choice? TIA.



I did not check where you live, but the Maha 808 and Powerex cells would be an easy choice. If in Europe, then the AccuManager 20 (German/Deutsch).


----------



## nanoxd

moldyoldy said:


> I did not check where you live, but the Maha 808 and Powerex cells would be an easy choice. If in Europe, then the AccuManager 20 (German/Deutsch).



Thanks - USA. I saw some reviews of the Maha 808 catching fire but I assume they fixed that. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000E65DG6/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## samgab

nanoxd said:


> Thanks - USA. I saw some reviews of the Maha 808 catching fire but I assume they fixed that. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000E65DG6/?tag=cpf0b6-20



I have the 808 charger, and I'm very pleased with it. Never caught fire once! But seriously, they'd have sold thousands and thousands of these units by now... I really don't think you need to worry about its' safety. It's a very good charger.


----------



## BirdofPrey

Just recieved my replacement TK70 and replacement Titanium charger. Ken at BJ.com thinks that the charger had at least one bad channel in it so replaced that. Then, he checked for the flickering and/or non working LED when on low. Found it to be a problem and replaced the light as well.

Going to put it through its paces tonight once it gets dark and see what happens.

Kudos to BJ.com for helping me out.


----------



## SkyPup

BirdofPrey said:


> Just recieved my replacement TK70 and replacement Titanium charger. Ken at BJ.com thinks that the charger had at least one bad channel in it so replaced that. Then, he checked for the flickering and/or non working LED when on low. Found it to be a problem and replaced the light as well.
> 
> Going to put it through its paces tonight once it gets dark and see what happens.
> 
> Kudos to BJ.com for helping me out.



Nice, mine has been going strong for the last two months, had one bad Tenergy D battery but everything else works great. This is my GOTO torch when major light is needed!


----------



## Kitchen Panda

SkyPup said:


> Nice, mine has been going strong for the last two months, had one bad Tenergy D battery but everything else works great. This is my GOTO torch when major light is needed!



I noticed one great feature of the TK70 the other evening, when I was swapping regular bulbs for CFLs in two of the bathrooms. You don't have to aim it. Just lay it in the sink, aim it at the wall, and turn it up...there will be enough light for what you're doing anywhere in the room. 

Unloading furniture at a friend's house just a little out of the city, and I found the TK70 to be handy for dark country lots miles from street lamps or house lights. She'd brought out her 6 volt lantern, and after comparing the tiny yellow spot of light to the flood coming from the TK70, immediately inquired where I got it and how much it was. She commented it would be really useful when determining if the shape moving in the bushes is the neighbor's dog or a bear (I thought she was kidding but there have been three bears shot or moved out of her neighborhood in the last few months). She was a little disheartened when I said "$250 plus batteries". Hmm, a TK60 is 800 lumens and would do most of the job for her and it's $100 less...

Bill


----------



## Raybo

My copy has worked great since day one, the only thing that might bother some of you is...........the on/off button does not "click", it works fine but does not have the proper "click" that we are all use to.
I could point this thing at a black wall and it would still light up a dark room! I'm using Tenergy 8000mA batteries and a Maha 808M, this seems to be a good combination for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## nanoxd

moldyoldy said:


> I did not check where you live, but the Maha 808 and Powerex cells would be an easy choice. If in Europe, then the AccuManager 20 (German/Deutsch).



I am using the "soft" setting on the Maha 808 to charge my Power D cells the first time. I hope that is what I was supposed to do. After that, I will not use the soft setting?


----------



## samgab

nanoxd said:


> I am using the "soft" setting on the Maha 808 to charge my Power D cells the first time. I hope that is what I was supposed to do. After that, I will not use the soft setting?



My suggestion: only use "soft" setting on AA and AAA cells. The reason, is your D cells are probably 8000-10000 mAh.
The 808 charges at 2A on normal and 1A on soft.
With a 2000 mAh eneloop, normal is a 1C rate, and soft is .5C. .5C is a good balanced rate to charge a NiMH cell, not shortening the life unnecessarily. 1C is also fine, but the cell won't last quite as many cycles.
But, with an 8000mAh D cell, the 808 normal charge rate of 2A is only .25C, which is already a very soft charge rate for that capacity cell. There is no benefit to charging any slower than that.
So charging at 1A, or "soft", with an 8000mAh D cell is 0.125C, which is really just wasting time, and it makes the cell produce a weaker termination signal for the charger.

In conclusion. "Soft" is for AAA and AA cells (AAA cells have different charge rates on the 808 than those I mentioned above), but for C and D cells just use the normal rate. Condition function could be worthwhile on D cells periodically though.


----------



## nanoxd

samgab said:


> My suggestion: only use "soft" setting on AA and AAA cells. The reason, is your D cells are probably 8000-10000 mAh.
> The 808 charges at 2A on normal and 1A on soft.
> With a 2000 mAh eneloop, normal is a 1C rate, and soft is .5C. .5C is a good balanced rate to charge a NiMH cell, not shortening the life unnecessarily. 1C is also fine, but the cell won't last quite as many cycles.
> But, with an 8000mAh D cell, the 808 normal charge rate of 2A is only .25C, which is already a very soft charge rate for that capacity cell. There is no benefit to charging any slower than that.
> So charging at 1A, or "soft", with an 8000mAh D cell is 0.125C, which is really just wasting time, and it makes the cell produce a weaker termination signal for the charger.
> 
> In conclusion. "Soft" is for AAA and AA cells (AAA cells have different charge rates on the 808 than those I mentioned above), but for C and D cells just use the normal rate. Condition function could be worthwhile on D cells periodically though.



I used the soft setting. It took almost 20 hours to charge. Did I screw up the D battery? 

Thanks for the detailed post.


----------



## samgab

nanoxd said:


> I used the soft setting. It took almost 20 hours to charge. Did I screw up the D battery?
> 
> Thanks for the detailed post.



No, you won't have caused any harm to the cells especially if they are 10,000 mAh. 
1A (soft) will take a 10,000 mAh cell a bit more than 10 hours to fully charge (from a fully discharged state). A bit more because of inefficiencies in the circuits, loss due to heat, and the fact that the charger pulses the charge rather than providing a steady current.
It shouldn't take 20 hours though, but due to it being only .1C, no harm will have been done.


----------



## nanoxd

A couple questions.

I have the 4 batteries in. When I gently hit the botton with the palm of my hand, I can hear the battery clank against the side. Is that normal? I have the top and bottom head on tight.

Does the Feniz TK70 box come sealed?

How are you cleaning the glass lens? I thought mine would be a bit cleaner than what it is. TIA.


----------



## 2100

nanoxd said:


> I have the 4 batteries in. When I gently hit the botton with the palm of my hand, I can hear the battery clank against the side. Is that normal? I have the top and bottom head on tight.
> 
> How are you cleaning the glass lens? I thought mine would be a bit cleaner than what it is. TIA.



Battery rattle with NiMH D and 2 x 32600, normal. 

I clean mine with Glass/Window cleaners and nanofiltered water, and then wipe dry with microfibre. Very clean. There will still be some spots when you are doing in Turbo mode, the intensity of the light ensures that each and every speck is brightly illuminated, so don't have to be overly concerned with this. 

It's like some photography freeks who are concerned with each and every speck of dust on the objective lens on their camera lens, if you shoot at below f2.8 you won't even notice nothing even if the front lens is full of dust and oil. LOL!


----------



## samgab

I have two full A4 sheets of photocopy paper rolled up in a tube inside the battery tube. They make the D cells a snug fit with no rattle. Easy fix


----------



## Cataract

Kitchen Panda said:


> I noticed one great feature of the TK70 the other evening, when I was swapping regular bulbs for CFLs in two of the bathrooms. You don't have to aim it. Just lay it in the sink, aim it at the wall, and turn it up...there will be enough light for what you're doing anywhere in the room.
> 
> Unloading furniture at a friend's house just a little out of the city, and I found the TK70 to be handy for dark country lots miles from street lamps or house lights. She'd brought out her 6 volt lantern, and after comparing the tiny yellow spot of light to the flood coming from the TK70, immediately inquired where I got it and how much it was. She commented it would be really useful when determining if the shape moving in the bushes is the neighbor's dog or a bear (I thought she was kidding but there have been three bears shot or moved out of her neighborhood in the last few months). She was a little disheartened when I said "$250 plus batteries". Hmm, a TK60 is 800 lumens and would do most of the job for her and it's $100 less...
> 
> Bill



I vacuumed my bedroom yesterday with the TK70 lying on the floor... floor's clean, I can garantee that!


----------



## nanoxd

Cataract said:


> I vacuumed my bedroom yesterday with the TK70 lying on the floor... floor's clean, I can garantee that!



The lights went out at our international airport. I used the TK70 to land 23 planes until the juice was back on.


----------



## regulation

nanoxd said:


> The lights went out at our international airport. I used the TK70 to land 23 planes until the juice was back on.


_*
Man, you gotta be kidding me!!!*_

It is really fun to see this interesting things or story with the TK70 in this thread.
As a flashaholic, I guess your guys would be smiling even turn this things on even when you don't need it.


----------



## samgab

I haven't had a chance to take my TK70 to a non-light-polluted location yet. 
I can't wait to take it camping at the end of the year.
I also would like to see how the strobe looks pointed directly up in a pitch black location.


----------



## Cataract

nanoxd said:


> The lights went out at our international airport. I used the TK70 to land 23 planes until the juice was back on.



Land?? I'm a little curious... I have no idea how things work on an airport with no electricity, but I would think that they have multiple generator backups.



regulation said:


> _*
> Man, you gotta be kidding me!!!*_
> 
> It is really fun to see this interesting things or story with the TK70 in this thread.
> As a flashaholic, I guess your guys would be smiling even turn this things on even when you don't need it.



I turn it on _mostly_ when I don't need it... mostly



samgab said:


> I haven't had a chance to take my TK70 to a non-light-polluted location yet.
> I can't wait to take it camping at the end of the year.
> I also would like to see how the strobe looks pointed directly up in a pitch black location.



I am tempted, but I won't ruin the surprise... you'll love it.


----------



## magnum70383

JUST GOT ONE! But... the F in the FENIX TK70 is a little scratched out! ARGH.... Doesn't justify returning it huh?


----------



## T-roc87

magnum70383 said:


> JUST GOT ONE! But... the F in the FENIX TK70 is a little scratched out! ARGH.... Doesn't justify returning it huh?



Not unless it will be used as a shelf queen!


----------



## Sceme

I discovered strange problem with my month old TK70 yesterday. I was using it outside and for the very first time tried running it for longer on turbo mode. It stayed on turbo only for about 10 seconds and then dropped to high. Tried again and it did the same thing. At one point it first dropped to high and then turned off completely. Took a while to get it on again, switches gave me no response. I'm using it with 4 brand new 10,000mAh Ansmann D-cell NiMh batteries which were fully charged with dedicated charger. It was around 3 degrees celsius (37F) outside at the moment. I'm recharging the batteries now and I am going to try later if the problem still occurs.


----------



## magnum70383

Sceme said:


> I discovered strange problem with my month old TK7........It was around 3 degrees celsius (37F) outside at the moment. I'm recharging the batteries now and I am going to try later if the problem still occurs.



weird..let us know what happened!!!. btw. i put it on turbo as the main light as i shower....... its so fun


----------



## nixorz

what does it weigh with all 4 d-cells.


----------



## 2100

Batteries not kept warm? Not sure, you could try it in the house.


----------



## DENGOH

last night I tested my newly bought TK70 with quite freshly charged Tenergy Centura D(measured 1.39V), it lasted 79.5+/-1 minutes before dropping from turbo to high. But I tested it by 5 minutes on Turbo, 8 minutes off. I know this method is not standard method, just to see how many minutes I can use the light on and off. Very happy to know it can last this long. When I take out batteries, all of them measured about 1.2V.

I also bought one TK35, it is on the way to me. I am thinking to get another TK70 but will wait a bit longer to make sure its quality will last.

I am wondering will the LED life shortened by a lot if I use turbo mode all the time. Are the led overdriven in turbo mode as voltage drop, current increases? Is this question being asked very often?


----------



## HIDC

Really should have posted in this thread first :duh2:

Do any of you that own the TK70 find any imperfections on the reflector? On the two I have, there are one or two bumps which is (in my opinion), unacceptable for a light of this price. In contrast, the TK60, 50 and 41 have flawless reflectors (at least in my copies of them).


----------



## Jimbo147

HIDC said:


> Really should have posted in this thread first :duh2:
> 
> Do any of you that own the TK70 find any imperfections on the reflector? On the two I have, there are one or two bumps which is (in my opinion), unacceptable for a light of this price. In contrast, the TK60, 50 and 41 have flawless reflectors (at least in my copies of them).



I too have a TK-70(S). There appears to be what looks like a round smudge about 1.5mm on the flat part of the reflector on the edge of the perimeter,under the glass.It is not very obvious. As it is almost invisible and does not effect the torches operation or output, I have chosen to ignore it.
If the "bumps" are in one of the cones of the reflector, then I wouldn't be happy. I agree with you, one would expect a little better quality for the price. Fenix does have a reputation for good lights, but lately there seems to be a battle of "quality verses price" at the factory. Hopefully they will rectify these types of oversights before their reputation is tarnished.Could you possibly post a photo showing the "bumps"?


----------



## HIDC

Jimbo147 said:


> I too have a TK-70(S). There appears to be what looks like a round smudge about 1.5mm on the flat part of the reflector on the edge of the perimeter,under the glass.It is not very obvious. As it is almost invisible and does not effect the torches operation or output, I have chosen to ignore it.
> If the "bumps" are in one of the cones of the reflector, then I wouldn't be happy. I agree with you, one would expect a little better quality for the price. Fenix does have a reputation for good lights, but lately there seems to be a battle of "quality verses price" at the factory. Hopefully they will rectify these types of oversights before their reputation is tarnished.Could you possibly post a photo showing the "bumps"?



Have a look here:






It's pretty hard to take a picture of the reflector surface. Would probably need a few pictures at different angles and raked lighting but this is the best I could do in a rush out the door. It may look like I'm making a mountain out of a molehill but these bumps are pretty obvious in person, and they all stand out like a sore thumb against the super smooth mirror surface.


----------



## liquidwater

i have one or two bumps on my fenix tk41 reflector but i looked at like five tk41s in the store i was at and they all had the same thing. so i picked the one that looked the best to me. ah well, what can ya do.


----------



## HIDC

liquidwater said:


> i have one or two bumps on my fenix tk41 reflector but i looked at like five tk41s in the store i was at and they all had the same thing. so i picked the one that looked the best to me. ah well, what can ya do.



Not to downplay the value of your light  , but we're talking $130 vs $230 so for $100 more, it's all in tech and nothing in QC? I mean, it's their flagship light (by price point). Wouldn't you agree? I'd want my flagship product to be as near perfect as possible since it will reflect (no pun intended) down the line to everything else. That's more what my peeve is about. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## liquidwater

HIDC said:


> Not to downplay the value of your light  , but we're talking $130 vs $230 so for $100 more, it's all in tech and nothing in QC? I mean, it's their flagship light (by price point). Wouldn't you agree? I'd want my flagship product to be as near perfect as possible since it will reflect (no pun intended) down the line to everything else. That's more what my peeve is about. Hope that makes sense!



no worries, but i was speaking in the principal of things being not perfect. even 300,000 dollar cars break down.


----------



## HIDC

liquidwater said:


> no worries, but i was speaking in the principal of things being not perfect. even 300,000 dollar cars break down.



Oh yes I so agree. Lamborghini's are notorous for engine issues (per their forums... no I don't have one), but I don't expect to see orange peel on the paint whereas it may be normal on a Kia Rio (no offence again). It's more that kind of comparison. The fit and finish of the Audi R8 should be superb (mechanical issues aside) whereas the A3 may have more lax tolerances with the build.


----------



## DENGOH

Mine has one bump too in the cone, and one small yellow spot(1mm diameter) in the middle of the glass. I am quite sure the spot is on the internal surface of the glass as it can't be cleaned at all as I try many times. Between these two imperfects, I don't care much about the bump in the cone. I don't know why though.

But I choose to ignore them and enjoy playing with the light. It is like SLR, I spent too much time on cleaning lenses or thinking of cleanliness of lenses insteading of concentrate on taking pictures. At the end, it is not fun at all.


----------



## Cataract

You guys are looking at the wrong end of the beam... instead of looking at the reflector, look at what the beam looks like... THAT's where the intense perfection really counts!


----------



## HIDC

Cataract said:


> You guys are looking at the wrong end of the beam... instead of looking at the reflector, look at what the beam looks like... THAT's where the intense perfection really counts!



Hahaha I hear you. It's like this. Show your friends your new Lambo, someone points out the ugly orange-peel paint job. They get in, you rip it and they forget all about the paint. Of course, they're not the ones that walk into the garage every day to see the horrible paint before getting in.

It's a pet peeve, but I'm sure you'll agree -- slightly disappointing since it's the flagship and Fenix isn't "just" some other off-brand


----------



## kj2

@HIDC
If have one of the first TK70, and mine has pits in it too. Fenix should do something about this problem. They said to me, when I emailed them about this, that they will improve QC. But clearly, they haven't.


----------



## shipwreck

To the people who complained not being able to get back to the low mode when using alkalines...

I admittedly have only used mine with rechargables. However - if I unscrew the tail cap a tiny bit and then screw it back tight - then turn on the light... It always defaults to the lowest setting that way.

It may work the same for alkalines...


----------



## Markous

A question for those "in the know" 

With ni-mh rechargables being 1.2v could a person not use 5 of them (with a TK60 extension tube) to achieve the 6v of four alkaline batts?

I know little to nothing about the ins and outs of these lights so bear with me.


----------



## HKJ

Markous said:


> A question for those "in the know"
> 
> With ni-mh rechargables being 1.2v could a person not use 5 of them (with a TK60 extension tube) to achieve the 6v of four alkaline batts?
> 
> I know little to nothing about the ins and outs of these lights so bear with me.



Why would you want to do that?
NiMH already has higher voltage than alkaline in the TK70, in my review the TK70 could run in turbo less than a minute on alkaline, but about 60 minute on NiMH.

Generally the voltage specification of alkaline and NiMH is very misleading. NiMH starts at about 1.4 volt and can keep the voltage above 1.2 volt for most of the runtime. Alkaline might start at 1.6 volt but will drop rather fast below 1.2 volt when heavily loaded (Like TK70 on high or turbo).


----------



## easilyled

HKJ said:


> Why would you want to do that?
> NiMH already has higher voltage than alkaline in the TK70, in my review the TK70 could run in turbo less than a minute on alkaline, but about 60 minute on NiMH.
> 
> Generally the voltage specification of alkaline and NiMH is very misleading. *Alkaline* starts at about 1.4 volt and can keep the voltage above 1.2 volt for most of the runtime. Alkaline might start at 1.6 volt but will drop rather fast below 1.2 volt when heavily loaded (Like TK70 on high or turbo).



I think you meant NiMH where I have indicated in bold.


----------



## HKJ

easilyled said:


> I think you meant NiMH where I have indicated in bold.



Yes. Thanks.


----------



## magnum70383

Sceme said:


> I discovered strange problem with my month old TK70 yesterday. I was using it outside and for the very first time tried running it for longer on turbo mode. It stayed on turbo only for about 10 seconds and then dropped to high. Tried again and it did the same thing. At one point it first dropped to high and then turned off completely. Took a while to get it on again, switches gave me no response. I'm using it with 4 brand new 10,000mAh Ansmann D-cell NiMh batteries which were fully charged with dedicated charger. It was around 3 degrees celsius (37F) outside at the moment. I'm recharging the batteries now and I am going to try later if the problem still occurs.



im having the same problem. freshly charged 10000 tenergy premium on turbo only lasted 20 seconds it had no oroblems before!!!!


----------



## samgab

With the TK70, the drop from Turbo to High, then from High to Medium, etc, is a _direct_ function of the voltage of the battery powering it.
So if Turbo isn't maintained, the only reason why is because the cells aren't maintaining their voltage above 3.75V as a battery - or an average of 0.9375V per cell - under load (as long as the torch isn't malfunctioning somehow).
Remember, the load is quite significant for a set of D cells on turbo, it gets up to nearly 10 Amps draw as the voltage sags, before dropping down to high.
More important than the mAh capacity of the D cells in this regard is the potential they have to maintain a flat voltage curve under high discharge current load.


----------



## houtex

Has anyone come up with an "affordable" smaller tube option?


----------



## DENGOH

10A is a lot of current, I can see more and more people complaining about TK70 but high chance it is the batteries causing problems. I use Turbo all the time, it is so fun with so much light, but it is bad for batteries. Not that TK70 is completely problem free. Just that we need to have simple way everyone to check their batteries condition before posting it is TK70 problem. Maybe soldering 2 10Watt 0.27ohm resister in parallel so that it becomes 0.135ohm and check how much the batteries sag under this load? This will confirm the batteries can supply around 10A. Or just one 0.27ohm to check the batteries can supply around 5A.


----------



## samgab

I think I've discovered what may be a great solution.
There is such a thing as an "F size" cell, which is 32900.
It can be found (albeit rarely) in LiFePo4 chemistry.
A standard "D size" is about 32600.
3 x D cells makes a battery of the same diameter and length as 2 x F cells.
So 2 x 32900 LiFePo4 cells may be ideal.
The voltage range of 2 x LifePo4 cells is from 7.2V fully charged to 4V fully discharged.
It will fit in the standard battery tube without the extender attached.
32900 LiFePo4 cells have very high current capability (10C or more), and reasonable capacity (~5Ah).

I'm going to try to source a pair of them for a reasonable price, and see how I get on.
Edit: and the flaw in this idea is revealed. I can't find anyone selling 32900 LiFePo4 cells in a 1-at-a-time quantity.


----------



## DENGOH

That is very good info indeed. Thanks. I was thinking maybe in future I will need other battery solution. But I have 16 Tenergy Centura D all working fine now. Wonder when will they go bad. 2 years, 3years?


----------



## samgab

Well, I've found a source online here for a pair of "F" size cells.
They are LiFePo4, and 5Ah.
They happily run at a continuous discharge of 5C, or 25 Amps!
They have buttons on the top, and 2 of them together is the same size as 3 D cells.
They are a combined 7.2V fully charged, 6.4V nominal, and 4V cutoff voltage.
It'll take nearly a Month for them to arrive here, but when they do, I'll report back on how they perform in the TK70...


----------



## DENGOH

Are they protected?
Thanks in advance for trying them out.


----------



## samgab

DENGOH said:


> Are they protected?
> Thanks in advance for trying them out.



No, I don't believe they are protected, but LiFePo4 doesn't have the safety concerns that LiCoO2 and LiMn2O4 have.
And based on the discharge characteristics of the TK70, which drops out of turbo at 3.7V, it should work quite well with 2 LiFePo4 cells.
They say 2V low voltage cut off, and if that means open circuit voltage, then a drop from turbo to high at 3.7V and 9.5A means the OCV would almost certainly bounce back to >2V per cell.
Time will tell, when I experiment with them.
The TK70 for an asian market (Thailand IIRC?) comes with a 2D battery tube for LiFePo4 32600's.

And RE the protection, I don't need overcharge protection cutout, because I'll manage the charging myself using my hobby charger, so they won't be overcharged at all.


----------



## BirdofPrey

samgab said:


> Well, I've found a source online here for a pair of "F" size cells.
> They are LiFePo4, and 5Ah. I'll report back on how they perform in the TK70...



Any updates to this?


----------



## samgab

BirdofPrey said:


> Any updates to this?



Not yet. They haven't turned up yet, still waiting on shipping.
After they arrive I'll do some charge and discharge testing on both cells, then test it in the TK70, then post some results.


----------



## xed888

I reckon it should be similar to using 2 D LI-ion cells and a dummy spacer.


----------



## houtex

xed888 said:


> I reckon it should be similar to using 2 D LI-ion cells and a dummy spacer.



Has this been confirmed? Can I do this? What kind of runtime? Not in danger of too much voltage?


----------



## xed888

I have been using since I bought the light (5 mths ago). No problems whatsoever.


----------



## houtex

xed888 said:


> I have been using since I bought the light (5 mths ago). No problems whatsoever.



you just made me spend more $$$


----------



## 2100

houtex said:


> Has this been confirmed? Can I do this? What kind of runtime? Not in danger of too much voltage?



Yes it's been confirmed. I made like 5 posts about this earlier in this thread. To date it's probably past 2000 hours. Don't worry about the run time, the Kaidomain 32600s have been tested to be like 5300mAh @ 1A and at worst 49xx mAH @ 5A. Run time would just be slightly worse than 4 x NiMH.


----------



## houtex

thanks for the replys


----------



## dwminer

2100 said:


> Yes it's been confirmed. I made like 5 posts about this earlier in this thread. To date it's probably past 2000 hours. Don't worry about the run time, the Kaidomain 32600s have been tested to be like 5300mAh @ 1A and at worst 49xx mAH @ 5A. Run time would just be slightly worse than 4 x NiMH.



Try posts around #610 to #620 Mine did 86 min with two LiIon plus a spacer.


----------



## JudasD

Has anyone confirmed what the runtime on turbo is for 2 x 32600 LiFePo4 cells? I just read through the entire thread and did not notice it. It could be that my eyes are fried after reading 26 pages 

Thanks,
JD


----------



## DENGOH

Anyone has news about new generation TK70 mentioned in this forum? I want to buy another TK70, but want to know what is the new TK70 about.


----------



## samgab

As far as I've been able to find, that was just a baseless rumour. I suppose they'll eventually come out with a TK71 or something, but they can't defeat the laws of physics, Ohms law, etc; as suggested by the rumours I read about the mythical TK70 mkII


----------



## shipwreck

I have gotten 78 min max on turbo with my Tenergy Ds


----------



## tgx78

I have a question.. 

I took a spare extension tube from TK-60 and attached it to Tk-70 (fits perfectly).

This enabled me to put 5 D-cells (4- powerex 11000mA + 1 Tenergy premium 10000mA).

Light turns on and Turbo mode seems to hold fine. 

But I am wondering if this is safe or not recommended?


----------



## kj2

tgx78 said:


> I have a question..
> 
> I took a spare extension tube from TK-60 and attached it to Tk-70 (fits perfectly).
> 
> This enabled me to put 5 D-cells (4- powerex 11000mA + 1 Tenergy premium 10000mA).
> 
> Light turns on and Turbo mode seems to hold fine.
> 
> But I am wondering if this is safe or not recommended?



I would say no. Look up, how much the TK70 can handle. If you are below that, than it should be possible,
but I won't recommend to do it.


----------



## ergotelis

tgx78 said:


> I have a question..
> 
> I took a spare extension tube from TK-60 and attached it to Tk-70 (fits perfectly).
> 
> This enabled me to put 5 D-cells (4- powerex 11000mA + 1 Tenergy premium 10000mA).
> 
> Light turns on and Turbo mode seems to hold fine.
> 
> But I am wondering if this is safe or not recommended?



I would say yes!I answered to another forum too in this question!
Fenix might not recommend it, but the flashlight works fine with up to 8,4Volt, as we have seen. Fenix even has into production a 2x32600 lithium version, i doubt that they would make different circuits for the same basically flashlight(it is a special edition for just one country!).
Anyway, a lot of people like me are running this thing on 2 26650 batteries, which have higher voltage than 5 nimh. So far i haven't heard any problem, even mine works flawlessly.


----------



## dwminer

tgx78 said:


> I have a question..
> 
> I took a spare extension tube from TK-60 and attached it to Tk-70 (fits perfectly).
> 
> This enabled me to put 5 D-cells (4- powerex 11000mA + 1 Tenergy premium 10000mA).
> 
> Light turns on and Turbo mode seems to hold fine.
> 
> But I am wondering if this is safe or not recommended?




I would say "no problem". I have been runing two LiIon 5500 Ma at 4.24 volts each, for a total of 8+ volts.
That being said "good luck",
Dave


----------



## samgab

tgx78 said:


> I have a question..
> 
> I took a spare extension tube from TK-60 and attached it to Tk-70 (fits perfectly).
> 
> This enabled me to put 5 D-cells (4- powerex 11000mA + 1 Tenergy premium 10000mA).
> 
> Light turns on and Turbo mode seems to hold fine.
> 
> But I am wondering if this is safe or not recommended?



I also think it's perfectly fine. I think it's a great idea.
When you think about it, Freshly charged NiMH cells drop away fairly quickly to about 1.2V. 
1.2 x 5 = 6.0V = No problem.
You don't necessarily need to pay too much attention with NiMH cells to the voltage fresh off the charger, because that voltage would drop away instantly under the turbo load, and stabilise at around 1.2V-ish.
I think the TK70 would actually work much better with 5 D cells than with 4.
Now mixing and matching cells, on the other hand, maybe not such a good idea, particularly if you run them till they are flat.


----------



## syntax

Tested the TK-70 with 2 x Novae 32650 5500 mAH Li-ions. On Turbo mode, cell protection trips at about 2min 30sec. It cannot sustain turbo. Cells don't even seem warm to the touch. I'm not sure what's going on. Amperage might be too high.

We should compile a list of Li-ion cells that DO and DO NOT work with the TK-70.
*
Work:

**Do NOT Work:
*Novae 32650 5500 mAh


Any contributions?


----------



## JudasD

I would be very interested in a LiFePo4 list of this nature too.

JD


----------



## CyberCT

I want to know exactly what 32650 cells will work and give me a runtime of over an hour. I also need to know what spacer to use so everything fits snug in the 3D tube that comes with the TK70. I am thinking about getting this light for snorkeling but want it to be the length of 3D cells max. I also have a Pila IBC charger for my 18650s and I know there is a kit to charge 32650s with that same charger.


----------



## TEEJ

CyberCT said:


> I want to know exactly what 32650 cells will work and give me a runtime of over an hour. I also need to know what spacer to use so everything fits snug in the 3D tube that comes with the TK70. I am thinking about getting this light for snorkeling but want it to be the length of 3D cells max. I also have a Pila IBC charger for my 18650s and I know there is a kit to charge 32650s with that same charger.



I'm not sure I would consider the TK70 to be a dive light...unless you're planning on some mods along that line?


----------



## borgqueenx

So what is the best recommended battery setup to buy for the tk70? and what/where to buy?


----------



## SaVaGe

syntax said:


> Tested the TK-70 with 2 x Novae 32650 5500 mAH Li-ions. On Turbo mode, cell protection trips at about 2min 30sec. It cannot sustain turbo. Cells don't even seem warm to the touch. I'm not sure what's going on. Amperage might be too high.
> 
> We should compile a list of Li-ion cells that DO and DO NOT work with the TK-70.
> *
> Work:
> 
> **Do NOT Work:
> *Novae 32650 5500 mAh
> 
> 
> Any contributions?



Pls. Pls. Plsssssss.


----------



## CyberCT

TEEJ said:


> I'm not sure I would consider the TK70 to be a dive light...unless you're planning on some mods along that line?



Not dive, but snorkel? Oh yes! I've taken my other Fenix lights snorkeling numerous times and they work great. The output of the TK70 would make it awesome underwater!


----------



## JudasD

CyberCT said:


> Not dive, but snorkel? Oh yes! I've taken my other Fenix lights snorkeling numerous times and they work great. The output of the TK70 would make it awesome underwater!



How deep are you going max? I have a friend that was asking me the exact same question; if the Fenix can be used as a snorkel light. If you have used them in the past before then that is good for me!

JD


----------



## CyberCT

JudasD said:


> How deep are you going max? I have a friend that was asking me the exact same question; if the Fenix can be used as a snorkel light. If you have used them in the past before then that is good for me!
> 
> JD



I have used two LD20s, TK40, TK41, TK45, PD31, and TK35 all underwater snorkeling. The most use went the the TK40 and TK45 in summer season of 2010 and unfortunately only about six times with the TK41 and TK35. The four screws of the TK35 in the back part will eventually rust unfortunately. I had to order about 12 online of the size Fenix uses as backup. I could use silicone or something over them but I haven't gone snorkeling as much in 2011. The TK40 seems so dim compared to the newer lights it never gets used anymore. The TK45, while from 2010, still has surprisingly great output underwater. The TK41 throws farther but I feel the spill isn't good enough and the hotspot is too distinct. When you use lights underwater, don't forget that water is much more dense than air so the light will travel much less farther than if your're using it on land. I did go and buy plumber's grease to lube all the threads and O-rings of my Fenix lights for that extra piece of mind. Honestly, I find the TK35 and TK45 to be the best snorkeling lights because their beam pattern is more floodly. The supposed throwy but floody beam pattern of the TK0 would be incredible.

On a side note, I was just looking at getting feedback on how to build a triple-XML dive light on this forum and found one user actually took his TK35 down to 90 feet underwater and it still worked. He first came in posting he took it to 30 feet no problems, then another post 60 feet, and another 90 feet! So the IPX-8 rating that Fenix uses is absolutely legit.

EDIT: To answer your question I am probably going about 10 feet max. On average about 6 feet deep.


----------



## JudasD

10 feet would work. Thank you for the comments.

JD


----------



## TEEJ

IP-8 just means its good for at least a meter (~3'). Its a 30 minute test.



I'm sure they build in a fudge factor, but, I'm not sure how far I'd want to push something certified for ~ 3-4' of water beyond that. Lots of people have walked away from plane crashes, but they don't then tell others that plane crashes are there fore probably not that dangerous.

10' deep in sea water is like pressurizing the light at ~ 19 psi or so....so at every button, switch, seam, etc, the water is essentially being forced in at that pressure...Each time you do it, it might be the time the seal is blown, etc.

They make dive lights for a reason....but, hey, if the non-dive light leaks and its ruined, unless you're in cave or other situation where you or a buddy might die if the light fails, you're only out the light. As snorkeling rarely involves that kind of life or death scenario...you're only risking the light, so its a $200 or so dollar experiment.

Enjoy!


----------



## CyberCT

IPX-8 is 3 meters of water I thought, which is roughtly 10 feet.

There was a thread on this forum some time ago that had a tour of the Fenix factory. They actually test their lights in 30 feet of water. And I found on this site in the "diving lights" forum that one user actually tested his TK35 down to 90 feet. It worked fine, but as soon as the button was pressed it went through all modes or something. But the light actually worked 90 feet deep!


----------



## samgab

IPX8 doesn't guarantee that there won't be any moisture ingress, just that the light will continue working for the given time at the given depth.
My TK70 has exhibited slight symptoms of water ingress. After running it under cold running tap water to cool it down when doing a runtime test it had some fogginess on the inside of the lens, which later dissipated.
Basically, I wouldn't trust the TK70 for snorkelling personally. I'd be happy taking my TK35 or LD20 snorkelling though.
I suspect it is because the head is so massive, it is a very large amount of sealed space, with a large oring to seal it.
When in use, the temperatures of the head vary massively, between ambient and 60-70°C or more.
This must cause expansion and contraction, and therefore strong suction around the seals at times, especially if it is hot and you put it in water, rapidly cooling it.
That suction might allow a tiny amount of moisture in.
That's my theory anyway.
If you put it under water before turning it on, you might not have that issue though.


----------



## CyberCT

syntax said:


> Tested the TK-70 with 2 x Novae 32650 5500 mAH Li-ions. On Turbo mode, cell protection trips at about 2min 30sec. It cannot sustain turbo. Cells don't even seem warm to the touch. I'm not sure what's going on. Amperage might be too high.
> 
> We should compile a list of Li-ion cells that DO and DO NOT work with the TK-70.
> *
> Work:
> 
> **Do NOT Work:
> *Novae 32650 5500 mAh
> 
> 
> Any contributions?



Syntax, are these the cells you're talking about? (5,000 MAH)

http://www.novaeproducts.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1846436

A user on this form apparently makes adapters to recharege any LION cells in the Pila IBC charger which I have, so I'm waiting on the creator of those adapters if the cells in the link above will work.

But I REALLY want to use 2 x 32600 cells and a dummy cell to make it all fit snugly in the 3D tube. I would prefer to get protected cells though. Because won't the TK70 run unprotected past their minimum voltage retention point (overdischarge them)?


Samgab, I notice that when I first got my TK40 and even before using it underwater at all, it sometimes developed fog on the inside if I left it tailstand and on turbo for a while and the flashlight got hot. But the fog eventually went away. Underwater it never leaked. I always turn the light son underwater and keep them there to so they should be a steady temperature.


----------



## syntax

CyberCT said:


> Syntax, are these the cells you're talking about? (5,000 MAH)
> 
> http://www.novaeproducts.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1846436
> 
> A user on this form apparently makes adapters to recharege any LION cells in the Pila IBC charger which I have, so I'm waiting on the creator of those adapters if the cells in the link above will work.
> 
> But I REALLY want to use 2 x 32600 cells and a dummy cell to make it all fit snugly in the 3D tube. I would prefer to get protected cells though. Because won't the TK70 run unprotected past their minimum voltage retention point (overdischarge them)?
> 
> 
> Samgab, I notice that when I first got my TK40 and even before using it underwater at all, it sometimes developed fog on the inside if I left it tailstand and on turbo for a while and the flashlight got hot. But the fog eventually went away. Underwater it never leaked. I always turn the light son underwater and keep them there to so they should be a steady temperature.



Yes, those are the same cells that I tested in the TK-70. They can't sustain it on turbo. It trips their built in protection circuits.


----------



## jh333233

samgab said:


> IPX8 doesn't guarantee that there won't be any moisture ingress, just that the light will continue working for the given time at the given depth.
> My TK70 has exhibited slight symptoms of water ingress. *After running it under cold running tap water to cool it down when doing a runtime test it had some fogginess on the inside of the lens, which later dissipated.*
> Basically, I wouldn't trust the TK70 for snorkelling personally. I'd be happy taking my TK35 or LD20 snorkelling though.
> I suspect it is because the head is so massive, it is a very large amount of sealed space, with a large oring to seal it.
> When in use, the temperatures of the head vary massively, between ambient and 60-70°C or more.
> This must cause expansion and contraction, and therefore strong suction around the seals at times, especially if it is hot and you put it in water, rapidly cooling it.
> That suction might allow a tiny amount of moisture in.
> That's my theory anyway.
> If you put it under water before turning it on, you might not have that issue though.


Thats because there is wet air inside the light
When you rapidly cool it down, water vapour can only condensate rapidly
Like when you going out from a very cool room with air-con on to a hot place, there will be fog on glasses
Think about, when you are taking a bus in winter, inside the car its very warm while its freezing out there, and there will be water deposit on the window


----------



## borgqueenx

Im having a hard time deciding if i should choose the tk70 or a 75W HID...about same size and battery life...but hid needs warm up, but is then brighter.


----------



## HIDC

borgqueenx said:


> Im having a hard time deciding if i should choose the tk70 or a 75W HID...about same size and battery life...but hid needs warm up, but is then brighter.



Me too. I've ordered the 75w "silver super" I believe it's called HID light and it's at the DHL depot. Should have it tomorrow.
The TK70 is great except it requires NiMH to achieve maximum potential. Do note that the TK70 doesn't come with a nice case but HID lights usually do.

If you're looking for pure "WOW" then go with the 75w HID. If you're looking for overall usefulness then go for the TK70. Just my 2c.


----------



## CyberCT

CyberCT said:


> But I REALLY want to use 2 x 32600 cells and a dummy cell to make it all fit snugly in the 3D tube. I would prefer to get protected cells though. Because won't the TK70 run unprotected past their minimum voltage retention point (overdischarge them)?



Can anyone commment on this? I need to figure out what LION cells to buy.


----------



## JudasD

It appears that folks either run 2 protected Li-ion 32650 cells + a dummy cell in the 3D tube setup or they run 2 LiFe 32600 cells in the 2D tube. There is also the 2 LiFe 32900 cells in the 3D tube that is currently being tried out in another thread. I have not been able to find what brands folks are running. I would like to try these setups out myself as well.

JD


----------



## jh333233

TEEJ said:


> IP-8 just means its good for at least a meter (~3'). Its a 30 minute test.


IPX8 is a continuous submerging with 2 meter under water, IPX7 is 30 minute


----------



## my#1hobby

HIDC said:


> Me too. I've ordered the 75w "silver super" I believe it's called HID light and it's at the DHL depot. Should have it tomorrow.
> The TK70 is great except it requires NiMH to achieve maximum potential. Do note that the TK70 doesn't come with a nice case but HID lights usually do.
> 
> If you're looking for pure "WOW" then go with the 75w HID. If you're looking for overall usefulness then go for the TK70. Just my 2c.


I just looked up the "Silver Super" and 7500 lumens looks interesting and only $150. I know it's an HID light, but I would love to see some beam shots of it.


----------



## jh333233

Torch-like HID isnt well, unless you got a huge body with large battery pack, and ballast takes up lotta space as well
75W will either last very short or be huge


----------



## TEEJ

jh333233 said:


> IPX8 is a continuous submerging with 2 meter under water, IPX7 is 30 minute



I re-looked at it, it says "more than a meter", and continuous, with the depth to be specified by the manufacturer...and 7 says "up to" 1 meter, and 30 minutes.

So if Fenix specifies 2 M, that's 2 M continuous submersion, for IPX8 if I'm reading it right...as it says the manufacturer chooses the depth to specify, etc.

I did misremember the 30 min part, so the refresher was good.


----------



## CyberCT

JudasD said:


> It appears that folks either run 2 protected Li-ion 32650 cells + a dummy cell in the 3D tube setup or they run 2 LiFe 32600 cells in the 2D tube. There is also the 2 LiFe 32900 cells in the 3D tube that is currently being tried out in another thread. I have not been able to find what brands folks are running. I would like to try these setups out myself as well.
> 
> JD



Hmm so the Novae brand's protection is just "overprotective" or something because it trips almost instantaneously? I need to know what brand LI-IO protected cells people are using that work, because if my thought process is right, the TK70 will overdischarge non protected cells unless I make sure that at 37 minutes excactly (for instance) they will be both have about 3.6v in each which is not my goal. I don't want to have a timer with me everytime I use my TK70 on turbo for an extended periord. I want the TK70 stepping down from turbo to high to be my indicator that it's time to recharge the batteries. The cell protection should be doing that.

EDIT: Where is the other thread you mentioned where people are trying out batteries for the TK70?


----------



## JudasD

CyberCT said:


> EDIT: Where is the other thread you mentioned where people are trying out batteries for the TK70?



The thread isnt about all kinds of batteries, it is only about the 32900 cells:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?328773-Where-to-obtain-32900-quot-F-Size-quot-LiFePo4-Cylindrical-cells&p=3864957&highlight=#post3864957

I hope the results are positive. This would be a very nice configuration for the TK70. Seems like a better option than 2x32650 and a dummy cell.

JD


----------



## CyberCT

I'm still hoping to find a set of two non-NIMH batteries that will work in the TK70 3D tube that are of high quality, safe, and when the light ramps down from turbo to high, the batteries won't be overdischarged. It sucks the circuit trips the 32600 Novae batteries listed in this thread. I HAVE to go unprotected cells only huh?

I have some additional questions for Fenix TK70 owners:
1) Does the "high" mode of the TK70 work with just 3 D cell batteries intead of 4? And if so, what is the runtime on high with 3 D cell batteries installed? Using 3D cells for over 900 OTF lumens sounds good to me if it works and for over 1.5 hours. I need to know if 3 cells provide enough voltage.
2) How warm or hot does the TK70 get when running it on high? The TK41 gets very hot when on turbo, which is 800 OTF lumens, less than the 900+ OTF lumens of the TK70.


----------



## borgqueenx

Bought the tk70


----------



## CyberCT

syntax said:


> Tested the TK-70 with 2 x Novae 32650 5500 mAH Li-ions. On Turbo mode, cell protection trips at about 2min 30sec. It cannot sustain turbo. Cells don't even seem warm to the touch. I'm not sure what's going on. Amperage might be too high.
> 
> We should compile a list of Li-ion cells that DO and DO NOT work with the TK-70.
> *
> Work:
> 
> **Do NOT Work:
> *Novae 32650 5500 mAh
> 
> 
> Any contributions?



Syntax, have you tested these batteries in any other lights? I wonder if you have a faulty battery. I read in another thread (can't remember which) that these cells handle high amperage discharge pretty good). Otherwise these seem like such a good contendor for the TK70, maybe it's my wishful thinking haha. Have you tried them on the "high" mode in the TK70?

EDIT: Also, can someone with a TK70 please answer:
1) Can the TK70 run on "high" mode with just 3 D cell batteries instead of 4?
2) If so, how long is the runtime until the light drops from "high" to "medium"?
3) How warm does the TK70 get when on "high" mode for a prolonged period of time, say a half hour? Can a TK70 owner tell me how warm "high" gets after a half hour and do a quick test?


----------



## borgqueenx

My fenix tk70 arrived today but when on turbo it makes a high pitch noise...
Is this normal? Does it do damage if used turbo mode?
Thanks...


----------



## JudasD

borgqueenx said:


> My fenix tk70 arrived today but when on turbo it makes a high pitch noise...
> Is this normal? Does it do damage if used turbo mode?
> Thanks...



That is normal. Mine does it too. It quiets down after about 10 seconds. I read somewhere that it is the driver.

JD


----------



## JudasD

does anyone know what the CCT or light temperature is of the TK70? i cant seem to find that into anywhere.

Thanks,
JD


----------



## CyberCT

I got my TK70 in the mail today! Initial thoughts:

The light is big, but not quite as bit as I thought it'd be. Although the four cells isn't bad I think it looks better with the 3 cells. It's a hefty light, but not as heavy as I thought it would be.

With the 3 battery tube, there is that strange high pitch squeal on turbo. With the 4 batteries in it, the sqeal is still there but less audible. I haven't had a chance to take it outside yet so I can't comment on the throw yet. The reflectors are quite deep! I did a comparison with the TK70 on high mode with the turbo mode of both the TK41 and TK35. The TK70 on high is just a tad brighter than the TK41 and TK35 on turbo which was to be expected. I think the beam pattern of the TK70 is more comparable to the TK35 which is great news because I'd prefer the floodier beam of the TK35 over the throwier pattern of the TK70. I'm going to do a waterproof test quickly to make sure it's waterproof. I did put plumbers grease over the orings and threads like I did with all my other Fenix lights for that extra piece of mind. This is going to be my main snorkeling light in the upcoming warm season.


The "Fenix TK70" engraving is slightly off center to the right from under where the buttons are. It's annoying because my TK41 has the exact same problem. C'mon Fenix, that's not acceptable.
I got a great deal on Tenergy D cell batteries from ebay. 8 are nearly complete from the "conditioning" mode on my Maha 808S. I'm going to use those batteries to test this light out. Then condition my other new 8.

My version forgets what mode you're in when you unscrew the tailcap. I guess there's different versions floating around? but it always defaults back to the low mode. Not a big deal for me, I actually like that in case I forgot and left it on turbo, then fire it up and blind someone.


----------



## JudasD

CyberCT said:


> My version forgets what mode you're in when you unscrew the tailcap. I guess there's different versions floating around? but it always defaults back to the low mode. Not a big deal for me, I actually like that in case I forgot and left it on turbo, then fire it up and blind someone.



I wish my version did that. I only purchased it a few weeks ago and mine appears to be the older version :thumbsdow

JD


----------



## xed888

Mines squeals as well. Same engraving problem as you.

Mine has memory though and i like that


----------



## Lou Minescence

I got my second TK 70 a couple weeks ago. The first one was defective out of the box. It was disappointing to me how the return was handled. The tone of the RMA conversation was I did something wrong. The vendor was frustrated about the bad light and so was I. I ended up getting a refund for the defective light and ordering another TK70 from a different vendor.
My TK 70 is amazing. Using a shoulder strap, the light is no problem to take on night walks with the dog. After my defective light, I almost purchased an Olight SR90. I'm glad I didn't. The low mode of the TK70 is very useful and the SR 90's low mode would have been too high for me. I also figured 4D cell NIMH would be safer to fuel my light than 6 lion 18650's.


----------



## Lou Minescence

Delete double post.


----------



## CyberCT

I thought the older version didn't remember modes but the new one does? I could be wrong as I only glanced at some talk about it weeks ago. Either way I prefer not to have the light remember what the previous mode was after changing batteries.


----------



## Lou Minescence

The first version defaulted to high after a battery change, and the current version defaults to low.


----------



## 2100

CyberCT said:


> I got my TK70 in the mail today! Initial thoughts:
> 
> The light is big, but not quite as bit as I thought it'd be. Although the four cells isn't bad I think it looks better with the 3 cells. It's a hefty light, but not as heavy as I thought it would be.



I feel the same way as you do....3-cell is good. I am using 2 x 32600 + 1 x dummy cell (aluminum foil stuffed into a 2AA -> D adapter). It's 1kg in weight (vs 1.4kg with 4D NiMH) and much easier to shine and move around as there is much less polar inertia.


----------



## JudasD

Lou Minescence said:


> The first version defaulted to high after a battery change, and the current version defaults to low.



Mine defaults to what i used last, even if it is on medium it will come back up in medium.

JD


----------



## CyberCT

2100 said:


> I feel the same way as you do....3-cell is good. I am using 2 x 32600 + 1 x dummy cell (aluminum foil stuffed into a 2AA -> D adapter). It's 1kg in weight (vs 1.4kg with 4D NiMH) and much easier to shine and move around as there is much less polar inertia.



Hmm so you are using LION cells. I'm assuming they are unprotected? I thought the TK70 will overdischarge LION cells, discharging them to 1.9v each (TK70 drops down from turbo to high when no more than 3.8v are available from the batteries. So 1.9v x 2 = 3.8v. Please clarify, as I see confilicting reports on this but REALLy want to go the LION option. What battery life did you measure on turbo? Assuming somehow your batteries were not overdischarged.



JudasD said:


> Mine defaults to what i used last, even if it is on medium it will come back up in medium.
> 
> JD



Hmm that's strange. Are there three versions floating around? At least it is confirmed then that the "newest" version of this light defaults to low mode after the tailcap is unscrewed?


----------



## 2100

CyberCT said:


> Hmm so you are using LION cells. I'm assuming they are unprotected? I thought the TK70 will overdischarge LION cells, discharging them to 1.9v each (TK70 drops down from turbo to high when no more than 3.8v are available from the batteries. So 1.9v x 2 = 3.8v. Please clarify, as I see confilicting reports on this but REALLy want to go the LION option. What battery life did you measure on turbo? Assuming somehow your batteries were not overdischarged.



Hi,
(1) Yes, they are unprotected, the 5000mAh black ones at kaidomain $17 each, shipped. 
(2) No worries about Li-Co going below 3V. Most cells protection kicks in at 2.5V and some don't kick in always. I have brought quite a few to be below 2V and once even 1.7V. Charged it up and did a discharge test on hobby charger to measure the capacity, same. There are times which I digged to about 1.0V even, no problem. So if you immediately charge it up, there is no problem at all. Only if you leave it discharged at a very low voltage would it fail to charge up.
But seriously, in reality it really is very rare for you to use it up 100%. You need to be in very cold conditions, below 0 deg C, to be able to use it for say an hour. Only in high/medium/low would there be a chance to run it for very long periods. So recharge whenever you can. 
(3) It does about 60 mins in Turbo but that's estimated. Somewhat 10-20% below 4 x NiMH. But I can give you measured figures, it's 5100mAh capacity when discharged @ 1A, and 4500mAh discharged at 5A. The TK70 takes about 4.5A but it varies a bit according to the voltage as it's fully regulated.


----------



## my_crib_too

I've had my TK70 for a little more than a month and use it four or five times a week (30 minutes each time) and just love this flashlight. The amount of light and the throw is great!!! I find that the weight and balance of the light is very good. Just love this purchase.

bruce....


----------



## CyberCT

2100 said:


> Hi,
> (2) No worries about Li-Co going below 3V. Most cells protection kicks in at 2.5V and some don't kick in always. I have brought quite a few to be below 2V and once even 1.7V. Charged it up and did a discharge test on hobby charger to measure the capacity, same. There are times which I digged to about 1.0V even, no problem. So if you immediately charge it up, there is no problem at all. Only if you leave it discharged at a very low voltage would it fail to charge up.
> But seriously, in reality it really is very rare for you to use it up 100%. You need to be in very cold conditions, below 0 deg C, to be able to use it for say an hour. Only in high/medium/low would there be a chance to run it for very long periods. So recharge whenever you can.
> (3) It does about 60 mins in Turbo but that's estimated. Somewhat 10-20% below 4 x NiMH. But I can give you measured figures, it's 5100mAh capacity when discharged @ 1A, and 4500mAh discharged at 5A. The TK70 takes about 4.5A but it varies a bit according to the voltage as it's fully regulated.



LiCO is different then LION. I was under the impression you were using LION cells. I'm leery of using any cells that are unprotected, it could be dangerous. The TK70 will be my snorkeling light in the upcoming season and I plan to be out in the water at least an hour. I know that with the first cycle of my D cells I got a max of 1 hour 9 minutes on turbo. I need to do more cycling and a discharge test of each cell to cell match. I plan to get the best performing cells together and my runtimes should go up even more.

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## JudasD

CyberCT said:


> LiCO is different then LION. I was under the impression you were using LION cells. I'm leery of using any cells that are unprotected, it could be dangerous. The TK70 will be my snorkeling light in the upcoming season and I plan to be out in the water at least an hour. I know that with the first cycle of my D cells I got a max of 1 hour 9 minutes on turbo. I need to do more cycling and a discharge test of each cell to cell match. I plan to get the best performing cells together and my runtimes should go up even more.
> 
> Thanks for your responses.



You could always snag another extension tube and run 5 D cells. You would get a decent boost in run time if you didn't mind the extra length and weight.

JD


----------



## dwminer

On 2 cells LiIon 86 min. in turbo before droping out.
Dave


----------



## zorbas

Hello,

after 5 charging cycles, my TK70s (short tube with 2 3.7V 5Ah Li-Ion, unprotec.) runs around 1hr 10min on turbo, then switches to high.

Metal on turbo in cold environment (below 0°C) stays cold ;-), in the kitchen, with 21°C roomtemp, close 50°C.

I will do a run on high to check the runtine on this level and the temp as well.

Greets from Austria


----------



## CyberCT

zorbas said:


> Hello,
> 
> after 5 charging cycles, my TK70s (short tube with 2 3.7V 5Ah Li-Ion, unprotec.) runs around 1hr 10min on turbo, then switches to high.
> 
> Metal on turbo in cold environment (below 0°C) stays cold ;-), in the kitchen, with 21°C roomtemp, close 50°C.
> 
> I will do a run on high to check the runtine on this level and the temp as well.
> 
> Greets from Austria



I'm so confused though ... isn't that overdischarging your LION cells? Because the TK70 steps down from turbo to high when 3.8v is available from the batteries, which means each cell is discharged to 1.9v. LIONs should not be discharged below 3v.


----------



## JudasD

CyberCT said:


> I'm so confused though ... isn't that overdischarging your LION cells? Because the TK70 steps down from turbo to high when 3.8v is available from the batteries, which means each cell is discharged to 1.9v. LIONs should not be discharged below 3v.



It could be hitting 3.8v due to voltage sag, then once it shifts down to high the volts will go back up because the load has been reduced.

JD


----------



## zorbas

@CyberCT

Hello,

Dong, a member of Thai-CPF, recommended it to me. And it works fine. I am charging it with the WF-188 at 3.7V and 650mA. Takes about 7hrs. Not getting hot, nothing. Even discharging it , it will recharge!!!!

Link to Dong if I am allowed to post it. Thx ;-)) this will help you a bit.

I will check voltage after reaching the high mode.

Greets


----------



## 2100

CyberCT said:


> LiCO is different then LION. I was under the impression you were using LION cells. I'm leery of using any cells that are unprotected, it could be dangerous. The TK70 will be my snorkeling light in the upcoming season and I plan to be out in the water at least an hour. I know that with the first cycle of my D cells I got a max of 1 hour 9 minutes on turbo. I need to do more cycling and a discharge test of each cell to cell match. I plan to get the best performing cells together and my runtimes should go up even more.
> 
> Thanks for your responses.



All the responses here which say Li-ion is really Li-Co. Probably the same cells from kaidomain. Thaicpf also shows pictures of the same cell. 

The cells are actually quite closely matched. As long as you observe safe LiCo handling you should be ok. But yes it is dangerous in some cases and since you are planning to use it for such long periods frequently, you might want to use LiFePO4.

Ultrafire has BRC 32600, 3.0V and 4000mAh. Good thing is that they are cheap, 20 bucks for 2 shipped. Get it from manafont. Bad news is that usually Ultrafire cells are not so good, and nobody has done any discharge tests on those. Trustfire flames are much much better and definitely not reclaimed cells, actually they easily hang around with stuff like XTAR. There are good chinese budget stuff and then there are crap chinese budget stuff.


----------



## 2100

BTW, i am quite sure it'd be wet inside if you snorkel at 1-2m depths. That is not static conditions, the pressure is dynamic. There are some lights that can surive snorkelling like Olight M20 or Jetbeam RRT-2 (check out youtube, M20 did 70 feet dive static!).


----------



## 2100

CyberCT said:


> I'm so confused though ... isn't that overdischarging your LION cells? Because the TK70 steps down from turbo to high when 3.8v is available from the batteries, which means each cell is discharged to 1.9v. LIONs should not be discharged below 3v.



That's what the papers say and for a good reason. But if you charge it up immediately, it's not much of an issue. I mean it would be damaged a little bit, but most of us flashaholics won't notice the drop in capacity, and as i have tested it really is negligible. (1) We have too many flashlights. (2) We have too many cells esp 18650.  The last count I have like 70 cells, quite a few of them TF Flames (long story, there was a screw up and i ordered close to 20, and i got close to 20 unprotected...all of them tested to be great and i got like 20 as replacement, and additional gift voucher to get more batteries... LOL!)

I have 9 triple XM-L lights, and 1 penta XM-L. So you know.... 5 of them need 3 x 18650, and i have 3 other lights that need 3 x 18650, some 2 x 18650.


----------



## JudasD

2100 said:


> Ultrafire has BRC 32600, 3.0V and 4000mAh. Good thing is that they are cheap, 20 bucks for 2 shipped. Get it from manafont. Bad news is that usually Ultrafire cells are not so good, and nobody has done any discharge tests on those. Trustfire flames are much much better and definitely not reclaimed cells, actually they easily hang around with stuff like XTAR. There are good chinese budget stuff and then there are crap chinese budget stuff.



I have these ultrafires on order. When they show up i will do a discharge test on them. No telling when they will arrive though. I never got a tracking number :sigh: I can only assume that these cells are LiFePo4. They say lithium-ion on the cell but the voltage says 3.0 volts. I am only going by the voltage to assume they are LiFePo4. Hopefully they are.

Does trustfire (or anyone else) make a LiFePo 32600 cell?

JD


----------



## CyberCT

2100 said:


> BTW, i am quite sure it'd be wet inside if you snorkel at 1-2m depths. That is not static conditions, the pressure is dynamic. There are some lights that can surive snorkelling like Olight M20 or Jetbeam RRT-2 (check out youtube, M20 did 70 feet dive static!).



I have great trust in Fenix's IPX-8 ratings. I have taken all my Fenix lights underwater before, with my higher power ones multiple times. No water intrusion or problems whatsoever. They test all their lights in their factory beyond IPX-8 ratings, and one diver on the diving forum here actually took his TK35 91 feet underwater. No water intrusion.


----------



## CyberCT

I took the TK70 outside for the first time tonight at a park down the street where I usually run or walk. It's built next to a development and there's rarely anyone there (fear of someone calling the cops or something after seeing the beam on this thing). It was just about dark and after walking for 5 minutes the sun was completely down so I turned the light on. WOW this thing is rediculous. There were Canadian geese flying above in the sky in a V pattern. I shined the light up there and I could actually light up the geese and see their greyish bodies flying in the sky from the TK70!


----------



## TEMPA

Damn! Reading about this torch is making me want it so bad! I don't NEED it but I do WANT it!!!!


----------



## 2100

CyberCT said:


> I have great trust in Fenix's IPX-8 ratings. I have taken all my Fenix lights underwater before, with my higher power ones multiple times. No water intrusion or problems whatsoever. They test all their lights in their factory beyond IPX-8 ratings, and one diver on the diving forum here actually took his TK35 91 feet underwater. No water intrusion.



Yeah but you really have to be very careful and lube all the o-rings. Coz these things do dry up and lube gets rubbed off etc. Sea water is NO FUN. I have tested some lights with a high pressure hose of about 50 PSI, not too bad as long as you lube the rings.

Even a Polarion that costs several thousands of dollars has been flooded before, and that was in the deep end of the pool only.


----------



## 2100

JudasD said:


> I
> Does trustfire (or anyone else) make a LiFePo 32600 cell?
> 
> JD



Unfortunately no. Protected 32600 cells would be nice as well but i have not come across any. Trustfire Flames do come in 26650 sizes, think 22 bucks per pair shipped. That's for lights like the Trustfire TR-J12 5 x XM-L (2300 lumens OTF at least in 2 cell config).


----------



## CyberCT

2100 said:


> Yeah but you really have to be very careful and lube all the o-rings. Coz these things do dry up and lube gets rubbed off etc. Sea water is NO FUN. I have tested some lights with a high pressure hose of about 50 PSI, not too bad as long as you lube the rings.
> 
> Even a Polarion that costs several thousands of dollars has been flooded before, and that was in the deep end of the pool only.



I have applied a lot of plumber's grease to all threads and o-rings to all my Fenix lights, on both ends of the tubes. There is no way water is getting in there! And I go snorkeling if freshwater, not saltwater. Wish I lived near the beach though so I could!

Another thing to note. The TK70 gets HOT on turbo. Leave the light on turbo for 5 minutes at room temperature and you can feel the heat coming out of the reflectors by holding your hands a few inches above the reflector! Water is the only way to keep this sucker cool for an hour of turbo, which makes it's purpose for my application greater.


----------



## zorbas

*Re: Fenix TK-70 runtime on high*

*Hello,*

*runtime test on high is done.*:tired:

*Start parameter:*

Fenix TK70s (2 cell tube)
2 x Li-ion 3,7V 5000mAh Batteries charged overnight (A 4,06V; B 4,11V)
Torch 22°C, room temp is 22°C (except noon, chicken in the oven turns the room temp 3°C up.......)

*After **243min34sec* torch switches doown to medium
*
End:*

torch head: 35°C
torch tube: 31°C

Battery A: 30°C
Battery B: 31°C

Voltage Bat. A: 3,2V
Voltage Bat. B: 2,57V

For me a good result. Hopefully useful for you. Pictures are on FB.

Regards from Austria


----------



## JudasD

2100 said:


> Unfortunately no. Protected 32600 cells would be nice as well but i have not come across any. Trustfire Flames do come in 26650 sizes, think 22 bucks per pair shipped. That's for lights like the Trustfire TR-J12 5 x XM-L (2300 lumens OTF at least in 2 cell config).



The unfortunate thing is that most 36200 are actually 65mm, and most 32560 are actually 69+mm. The former will usually fit, the latter is just a touch to long. As long as it is 65mm and is either protected or LiFe then i am good. So far I have only found the Ultrafire and Batteryspace that fit that criteria.  There just has to be something else out there. <fingers crossed>

JD


----------



## JudasD

CyberCT said:


> I have applied a lot of plumber's grease to all threads and o-rings to all my Fenix lights, on both ends of the tubes. There is no way water is getting in there! And I go snorkeling if freshwater, not saltwater. Wish I lived near the beach though so I could!
> 
> Another thing to note. The TK70 gets HOT on turbo. Leave the light on turbo for 5 minutes at room temperature and you can feel the heat coming out of the reflectors by holding your hands a few inches above the reflector! Water is the only way to keep this sucker cool for an hour of turbo, which makes it's purpose for my application greater.



I was testing out the tenergy blue D cells last night in the TK70. I got an hour on them. My ambient temp was 64 degrees inside and the light never got past 120 degrees for that hour. No fans, no other cooling, etc. 120 isnt too bad. Still ok to the touch.

JD


----------



## 2100

CyberCT said:


> I have applied a lot of plumber's grease to all threads and o-rings to all my Fenix lights, on both ends of the tubes. There is no way water is getting in there! And I go snorkeling if freshwater, not saltwater. Wish I lived near the beach though so I could!
> 
> Another thing to note. The TK70 gets HOT on turbo. Leave the light on turbo for 5 minutes at room temperature and you can feel the heat coming out of the reflectors by holding your hands a few inches above the reflector! Water is the only way to keep this sucker cool for an hour of turbo, which makes it's purpose for my application greater.



Well just for info, in about 25-30 deg C ambient, it would rise ~ 15 deg in 10 mins. That is what i measured, and also what thaicpf folks measured.

Oh btw, do google for "thaicpf TK70". Lots of info. Actually there is a lot of info on it by me and some other folks over here and BLF and even youtube but it's quite scattered. Beamshots, vs DRY etc etc...


----------



## CyberCT

SO just to confirm then, any TK70 will accept LION cells without a problem. I have two AW2900 18650s and am thinking about testing them in my light I'll have to figure out a way to keep them from slipping / rattling in the larger diameter tube. They are essentially the same as 32650s but just smaller with less capacity.

I also think the 2D tube looks a little too small for this light. The 3D tube is perfect!


----------



## CyberCT

I went for a run at sundown at another park in the area (wooded state park this time) where I always used to run. I took my TK70 and the 3D tube. My observations are as follows:

1) The beam is perfect. It's not quite a spot beam like the TK41, it's just like a TK35 but brighter and throws farther. And I'm a huge fan of the TK35 beam and flashight in general. 
2) This light can THROW! I was lighting up trees way down the trail, and I mean waaay down the trail.
3) Turbo mode works with 3 D cells for at least 5 minutes (blue Tenergy D cells). I didn't want to push the batteries to see how long turbo would run and drain them completely because I'm trying to do 2 conditioning cycles for my 16 D batteries and these only had their 1 conditioning cycle so far. Plus the charger won't be available again until 2 days (other 8 batteries in conditioning cycle). But while there is that hum on turbo the light did work on turbo. And I had a hat on and didn't notice the hum after a minute. It might have died down a bit.
4) I think this will be the new light I bring when I go running at sundown and it gets dark before I get to the car.
5) I said this before but the flashlight really isn't that heavy and is portable enough to hold and run in my left hand (with 3 D cells).


----------



## zorbas

CyberCT said:


> I went for a run at sundown at another park in the area (wooded state park this time) where I always used to run. I took my TK70 and the 3D tube. My observations are as follows:
> 
> 1) The beam is perfect. .........



............and much more.

Finde that you did it. Can we expect some beamshots??

What I've forgot to say, when using the 'Li-Ion' batteries, I've never experienced a high-frequency tone coming from the torch. I only noticed this when we tested a friends TK70 with 3 or/and 4 Ansmann 10000Ah NiMH batteries on turbo.

Have a nice day and and a bright night with your TK70


----------



## JudasD

I received the UltraFire 32600 cells from Manafont last night. They say do not discharge below 2V or damage can occur. Well one cell arrived at 2.54 volts and the other was 1.45 volts  not good. They say nothing on them about being LiFe cells they also show 3.0 volts on their label. I charged them up as though they are LiFe. They charged up to their 3.6 volts and about an hour after charging they both stabilized to 3.45 volts. This i find very interesting. When you charge up LiOn cells they stay very close to the 4.2 charging voltage. These LiFe cells charge at 3.6 and dropped to 3.45. Nominal is supposed to be 3.3. Does anyone know if that is normal? I have not done any investigation yet to see if it is normal.

Anyhow, on to the TK70 results 

The ambient temperature of the room was 61 degrees F. The runtime on Turbo was 42m 51s! That is A LOT longer than i thought i was going to get. I had calculated out about 30 minutes. Getting almost 43 minutes was a VERY pleasant surprise! The torch ended up at 130 degrees F when it kicked down to high. After the test the cell nearest to the head was 110 degrees and measured 2.45 volts. The cell at the tail was 90 degrees and measured 3.03 volts.

I bought a used TK50 on ebay and used the body and tailcap. The TK70 is very nice in this smaller form factor!

So i get about 60 minutes with 4D cell Centuras or 43 minutes with 2x32600. I think the portability gained due to length is well worth the 17 minute difference. :thumbsup:

JD


----------



## CyberCT

Hmm thanks for those results. Those are unprotected LI-ON 32600 cells correct? I will have to figure out a way to rig my Pila IBC charger to charge 32600 batteries and I might buy some. I will be using the 3D body though. The 2D body looks too short and supposedly according to Fenix does not fit 100% (some threads exposed) so the IPX-8 waterproof rating is gone. This will be my snorkeling light so I will need that rating.

I took my Tenergy D blue label cells and put 3 in the 3D tube. Surprisingly the TK70 stayed on turbo for a total of 43 minutes, with the driver screaming the whole time. I'm surprised because I thought the TK70 would step down after a few minutes because of the huge load on the D cells for 9.5ish amps load per cell. The 3 Tenergys I used measured 7, 700 - 7,800 mah on the 1 amp discharge test of the Maha C9000 charger.


----------



## JudasD

CyberCT said:


> Hmm thanks for those results. Those are unprotected LI-ON 32600 cells correct? I will have to figure out a way to rig my Pila IBC charger to charge 32600 batteries and I might buy some. I will be using the 3D body though. The 2D body looks too short and supposedly according to Fenix does not fit 100% (some threads exposed) so the IPX-8 waterproof rating is gone. This will be my snorkeling light so I will need that rating.
> 
> I took my Tenergy D blue label cells and put 3 in the 3D tube. Surprisingly the TK70 stayed on turbo for a total of 43 minutes, with the driver screaming the whole time. I'm surprised because I thought the TK70 would step down after a few minutes because of the huge load on the D cells for 9.5ish amps load per cell. The 3 Tenergys I used measured 7, 700 - 7,800 mah on the 1 amp discharge test of the Maha C9000 charger.



These are unprotected LiFePO4 cells. LiFe cells are much safer than regular LiCo cells and do not need any protection. The downside is that the capacity and voltage of LiFe is less. Two of these cells will fit in the 2D body. They are the same length as most unprotected LiCo cells. If you are going to use the 3D body then you might as well just get protected LiCo cells since you wont have to worry about them fitting due to length and you will get the extra capacity and voltage. I wanted to stick with the 2D body, so my choices are a shorter unprotected cell only and i did not want to go with LiCo for safety reasons.

The 2D body only loses it's IPX-8 rating when you try to use it with the TK70 tail cap. This was the issue with the TK70S Thailand edition. If you use the TK50 tailcap, along with the TK50 body, then you retain the IPX-8 rating.

I am also surprised that your light stayed at Turbo with only 3 cells for that long duration. I just tried mine with 3 cells and it was only able to sustain turbo for about 3 minutes with those same blue cells.

JD


----------



## CyberCT

Every 10 minutes I hit the cycle button quickly just to make sure it didn't step down without me noticing. But nope, it was the same ultra brightness I recognized after cycling through the modes quicikly.

I just did a runtime test on the high mode with 3 D Tenergy cells, averaging 7,474 from 3 discharge tests on the C9000. The light stepped down from high to medium at 2 hours 56 minutes, then medium to low a few seconds later. The light was barely warm the whole time, while being slightly brighter than the TK35 on turbo which gets hot. I'm liking the TK70! :twothumbs


----------



## CyberCT

Here is the highest runtime on Turbo I could get, using the best 4 Tenergy D blue label batteries (8,708 mah 8,603 mah 8,556 mah 8,410 mah): 1 hour 10 minutes 35 seconds until light drops to high from turbo.

Are you guys with the better quality 10,000 mah Tenergy batteries getting runtimes of 1 hour 15 minutes or more on turbo with 4 of those batteries?


----------



## shipwreck

CyberCT said:


> Here is the highest runtime on Turbo I could get, using the best 4 Tenergy D blue label batteries (8,708 mah 8,603 mah 8,556 mah 8,410 mah): 1 hour 10 minutes 35 seconds until light drops to high from turbo.
> 
> Are you guys with the better quality 10,000 mah Tenergy batteries getting runtimes of 1 hour 15 minutes or more on turbo with 4 of those batteries?



I have four 10,000 mah Tenergies in my TK70. I did several times tests after I got my light. 78 min was the best I could get, as per this thread:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...r-TK70-turbo&p=3822437&highlight=#post3822437


----------



## CyberCT

So I got 7 less minutes with my blue label crappy Tenergys, I'm satisfied with my Tenergies then for the price I paid, I guess.

I bought and received on Saturday another spare D cell adapter for the TK70. I did a runtime test with my best 5 blue label Tenergys and the TK70 stepped down from turbo to high in 1 hour 31 minutes. There was barely a squeal the last few minutes. This makes me happy because (1) the loud annoying sqeal is gone from the last 25 minutes of turbo mode (if I was running just 4 D cells) and (2) the light now lasts to 1.5 hours. This is perfect for snorkeling at night as we rarely go out past 1 hour 20 minutes or so unless we canoe up to another point in the river. I'll just bring a separate light to trek up and down river in the canoe so that takes care of that.


----------



## walterr839

I read elsewhere on the list that Fenix is getting ready to release a battery pack for the TK70.
Has anyone else heard of it?


----------



## kj2

walterr839 said:


> I read elsewhere on the list that Fenix is getting ready to release a battery pack for the TK70.
> Has anyone else heard of it?


Read it here  http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...8-*NEW*-Battery-pack-for-Fenix-TK70-is-coming


----------



## DrewK

CyberCT said:


> Here is the highest runtime on Turbo I could get, using the best 4 Tenergy D blue label batteries (8,708 mah 8,603 mah 8,556 mah 8,410 mah): 1 hour 10 minutes 35 seconds until light drops to high from turbo.
> 
> Are you guys with the better quality 10,000 mah Tenergy batteries getting runtimes of 1 hour 15 minutes or more on turbo with 4 of those batteries?



Just got a TK70 and a set of four 10,000 mah Tenergy premium batteries. Runtime in turbo was 1 hour 23 minutes on the first discharge for these cells.


----------



## Phil spotlight

Hi, Firstly a brief background. I have been using spotlights for my work for over 20 years, originaly 12vlt sealed beam units, then Halogen bulbed of various types (Lightforce ect) Recent experiences with LED lensor and then Fenix torchs the likes of the TK35 made me realise there would be some great advantages to be had in light colour (white light) weight, variable power setting, power consumption ect of this type of light modified into a helmet mounted spotlight with a seperate battery pack. The Tk41 was chosen for my first experiment for its beam range ect. In short what I done was shorten battery tube so there was just enough length to attach a bracket for mounting on helmet, hard wired the head unit with cable going out through hole drilled in original tail cap with cable gland used and the tail cap refitted. So imagine a short bodied TK41 with a cable hanging out to attach to seperate power source. It has been a resounding success and has done many hundreds of hours work already using a 8.4 vlt 7000Mah Li-ion battery pack designed for running Twin LED magic shine type cycle lights. Run time on Turbo mode is 3.15 hrs and on high have no idea except does 7hrs plus which is the longest time used before recharging for next nights use. Now the reason I have posted in the TK70 thread is looking for the B-all light I have just converted a TK70 the same way so it can be interchaged with the TK41 for occassions when I need even more light and range. The problem I have is it works perfectly except will not go into Turbo mode with the Li-ion battery pack so I tried a sealed acid 6vlt 12 amp hr battery thinking it may be a current draw issue but still no turbo mode...Any ideas where I have gone wrong? I am not electrical engineer just tinkerer, so maybe something obvious? Thanks for any input. Phil.


----------



## utlgoa

I'm so happy I didn't buy this flashlight.


----------



## jirik_cz

Phil spotlight said:


> The problem I have is it works perfectly except will not go into Turbo mode with the Li-ion battery pack so I tried a sealed acid 6vlt 12 amp hr battery thinking it may be a current draw issue but still no turbo mode...Any ideas where I have gone wrong? I am not electrical engineer just tinkerer, so maybe something obvious? Thanks for any input. Phil.



TK70 draws more than 30W of power in the turbo mode. So you should check the wires and connectors if there is not too much contact resistance.


----------



## Phil spotlight

Hi, Thanks for your spot on advice... (Pun intented) I changed to a 50% heavier gauge of cable and now have functioning Turbo mode. Times like this you really appreciate forums like this and the people who take their time to help..Thanks again Phil.


----------



## Bucur

CyberCT said:


> Here is the highest runtime on Turbo I could get, using the best 4 Tenergy D blue label batteries (8,708 mah 8,603 mah 8,556 mah 8,410 mah): 1 hour 10 minutes 35 seconds until light drops to high from turbo.
> 
> Are you guys with the better quality 10,000 mah Tenergy batteries getting runtimes of 1 hour 15 minutes or more on turbo with 4 of those batteries?



This topic had been hugely useful for me. Thanks to all those who shared invaluable information. Here is my contribution: 

I have 8 Tenergy Premium (white) batteries. After breaking-in them and matching them in 2 sets of 4, the best runtime I obtained, so far, is 90 mins 36 secs until my TK70 drops from Turbo to High. 

The charger in question is a MH-C808M. I had been conditioning and charging the batteries on regular (rapid) mode and the best runtime was 88 mins (87 mins 59 secs). Soft charging increased this to the above mentioned 90 mins 36 secs. I don't know if this is a significant increase or if the increase will be consistent but I just wanted to let you guys know. BTW, at the soft charge setting, the charger didn't skip the termination: cut-off was very consistent.


----------



## M2HB

*I have Fenix TK70 on order*

For those of you who have the TK70, and have used it for a while, how do you like it?


----------



## kj2

M2HB said:


> *I have Fenix TK70 on order*
> 
> For those of you who have the TK70, and have used it for a while, how do you like it?


Like it a lot  bit heavy yes, but fun to play around with


----------



## Labrador72

I surprised to see that the TK70 has been removed from the new Fenix website. I'm wondering if it's an error due to maintenance or if the light has been really discontinued. Even the TK60 is still there!


----------



## kj2

Labrador72 said:


> I surprised to see that the TK70 has been removed from the new Fenix website. I'm wondering if it's an error due to maintenance or if the light has been really discontinued. Even the TK60 is still there!



Think it's been discontinued. Wished that Fenix has a "old"light section on their website where all their older models are still visible.


----------



## Labrador72

I'd really like that too! I saw somebody saying they had mailed to Fenix about it and they replied they planned to do it in the future but didn't specify when "in the future" would be.


----------



## Rexlion

I bought a pre-loved TK70 on the MP a month or so ago, and it's delightful. Sure it's long and heavy, but I didn't buy it for 5 mile hikes.


----------



## Lou Minescence

M2HB said:


> *I have Fenix TK70 on order*
> 
> For those of you who have the TK70, and have used it for a while, how do you like it?



The TK70 always leaves me amazed. I use it with the shoulder strap on hour long walks with the dog. Leave your high beams on going 60 and I'll give you a reminder to show some courtesy.
It is actually easier to carry my TK70 than it is to carry my TN31. They are both big lights and no shoulder strap for the Thrunite.
Probably the D cell battery and issues with using alkalines is the reason the light is discontinued.


----------



## walterr839

Anybody have a li-on battery adapter for it yet? I seem to recall seeing a prototype that adapted the 
TK75 handle to the TK 70 head a while back?


----------



## M2HB

My TK70 arrived. It is absolutley amazing. It may be discontinued, but I sure like it so far.


----------



## Labrador72

The TK70 is a great light. I also buy older Fenix lights all the time: great deals and outside isn't darker now than it was a couple of years ago!:thumbsup:


----------



## ssideup

I have had mine for over 12months now and am still loving it. I am using Medion D cells giving about an hour on Turbo. I have measured the tail cap draw and it reads a little more than 11amps. Anyone else have info like this on their own TK70?


----------



## HKJ

ssideup said:


> I have had mine for over 12months now and am still loving it. I am using Medion D cells giving about an hour on Turbo. I have measured the tail cap draw and it reads a little more than 11amps. Anyone else have info like this on their own TK70?



I did check it when I reviewed the TK70 long time ago, my copy draws slightly less:


----------



## shelm

HKJ said:


> I did check it when I reviewed the TK70 long time ago, my copy draws slightly less:



HKJ, why must the wattage increase with falling voltage for the brightness to be held constant? I thought that brightness is proportional to wattage


----------



## HKJ

shelm said:


> HKJ, why must the wattage increase with falling voltage for the brightness to be held constant? I thought that brightness is proportional to wattage




The brightness is proportional to the power that reaches the led, not to the power used from the battery, i.e. the culprit is driver efficiency!
It is probably due to the higher current, i.e. driver efficiency goes down with increasing current.


----------



## shelm

HKJ said:


> The brightness is proportional to the power that reaches the led, not to the power used from the battery,



Oh okay, that makes sense 
Thanks for the evaluation!


----------



## xoomercom

I sold this light a while back on ebay and dont miss it a bit. The thing was HUGE!!!. Fenix must be embarassed of that thing. I too noticed that its been removed from the website even though older lights are still in their lineup.


----------



## kj2

xoomercom said:


> I sold this light a while back on ebay and dont miss it a bit. The thing was HUGE!!!. Fenix must be embarassed of that thing. I too noticed that its been removed from the website even though older lights are still in their lineup.



I still got it and I like it  
Yeah it's big and heavy, but the light it puts out still puts a real big smile on my face


----------

